# HM's Skull & Shackles AP



## HolyMan (May 24, 2012)

Welcome all you soon to be scallywags. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





This thread will be used for the entire AP as they say there is no limit to the post count. I will post here when the different modules begin (and a link for easy finding). And also links to key posts. 

The RG will have the bulk of the gaming information while this post will have the RP links and such.

First Up -

*The Wormwood Mutiny*  by Richard Pett

Game Links:
http://www.enworld.org/forum/talking-talk/311067-upcoming-skull-shackles-game-s.htmlhttp://www.enworld.org/forum/talking-talk/311067-hms-skull-shackles-ap-ooc.html
http://www.enworld.org/forum/rogues...ters-powder-monkeys-skull-shackles-ap-rg.html

HM


----------



## HolyMan (May 24, 2012)

*Part One: The Wormwood*

The night before you were amongst a large group of relievers at The Formidably Maid. The food was excellent, the music festive, and the drink refreshing. But this morning you would prefer to be dead. 

Your head pounds like no other hang-over you have ever experienced and the hard floor you have woken up upon sways like it has a life of it's own. The room you awaken in is dank and dim, a lone lantern providing the only light, and it too sways along with the room. Several beams hold up the low ceiling and sailors hammocks are attached two to a set across the room.

Clearing your senses you notice others sleeping on the floor or awakening as groggily as you. There is the awful taste of cheap wine on your tongue along with something else...

[sblock=DC 10 Know(nature) or Perception]
You recognizes the taste as a clear sign of oil of taggit poisoning (Pathfinder RPG Core Rulebook 560). And you remember indulging in either spicy food or spicy rum late last night, and realize that the oil was likely added to your food or drink, and the spices hid the taste of the taggit oil.[/sblock]

The quiet rhythmic creaking noise that you took for a buzzing in your ears is muffled out as you hear loud footsteps coming down a short flight of stairs. A black bearded sailor carrying a long leather whip reaches the bottom first followed by several shirtless pirates at his heels. An expression that might be mistaken for pain crosses the bearded man's face, (was that an attempt at a smile).




​

```
[COLOR=Olive][I]“Still abed with the sun over the yardarm?
On your feet, ye filthy swabs! Get up on
deck and report for duty before Cap’n
Harrigan flays your flesh into sausage skins
and has Fishguts fry ye up for breakfast!”[/I][/COLOR]
```
It is then that you notice that almost everything you own but the shirt on your back is missing. And the bearded pirate he looks vaguely familiar...

[sblock=DC 10 Intelligence check]
You remember seeing this same man smiling that gruesome smile at you last night at The Formidably Maid.[/sblock]

[sblock=OOC]Please put a descriptions of your character in your opening post, to let the others know who is with them. [/sblock]


----------



## Maidhc O Casain (May 24, 2012)

Kolto rolls over quickly . . . too quickly . . . and groans as he realizes he was marginally better off laying still. He cracks his eyelids, revealing black orbs without pupil or iris - but this is hardly the most unusual feature of the Tiefling's diabolical face. Brick red skin is marked with black patterns that currently writhe about as though looking for their natural position, and his lips part in a snarl to expose slightly elongated incisors.

"Mmmm. Taggit, unless my senses deceive me. Gozreh weeps . . . where am I?" At that moment he catches sight of the butt-ugly sneer coming down the ladder. "Oh. I remember you. I'll be with you in a moment." He holds himself still for a moment, muscles rippling across his ribs and abdomen as he forces a few heaves, then vomits forth whatever's left of the contents of his stomach, then stands slowly to his feet. "There . . . that should about do it. Ready."

Know: Nature, Intelligence Checks


----------



## Kaodi (May 24, 2012)

Nightstorm groggily moves his hand to his aching head, at which point he realizes the bastards have taken his mask and kerchief when he touches his sandy blonde hair. Opening his brown eyes slowly, he discovers that his gear has been absconded with as well. 

The young man braces his muscular bare arms and hoists himself onto his feet, swaying just a bit. Not because of the order, but because your back was usually a poor position to fight from. 

Once he is on his feet, he appears to be of only slightly less than average height. His face is angular, with his skin a weathered tan. His clothes are mostly black or dark blue in various styles of Garund and Avistan. And he wears a pair of durable looking gloves, as well a boots like a sailor's.

He elects to see if any of the others will make the first move.


----------



## sunshadow21 (May 24, 2012)

In stark contrast to the tiefling, a dark blue undine man of average height wearing clothes that made him appear as a ocean storm on the water smiles as he comes to. "So you and this Captain Harrigan are the latest agents of Besmara, are you? Funny, I expected something a bit more, I don't know, formidable than a cheap sleeping drug. Still, I suppose I'll take what I can get." After another moment to fully come to, and another smile as he realizes that, as always, they were unable to find his dagger, he slowly rises with the ease of a sailor. "Come now, I don't have all day to meet this captain of yours. I have a destiny to find."


----------



## rangerjohn (May 24, 2012)

A woman with long black hair and seafoam green eyes, groans as she awakens.  "By she who rules the waves, did you have to use a belaying pin?" as she rubs the back of her head.


----------



## Insight (May 24, 2012)

[sblock=Reiko]
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




[/sblock]

A Tianese girl, maybe 18 years old, long black hair, lithe of frame, rises to her feet.  She looks around, taking in all of her surroundings.  She does not visibly react to her fellow captives.  Wary, she backs into a corner.

The girl's clothing seems perhaps unusual for her otherwise demure appearance.  Though tattered from the process of her captivity, the girl's outfit, common to fighting circles found in the Shackles and elsewhere, is of high quality and bespeaks a bit of wealth and fortune.


----------



## Shayuri (May 25, 2012)

Tara groans as she sits up, her temples throbbing and a foul slick aftertaste soiling her mouth. She spits, but saliva is scarce to be found. The loud noises around her resolve into words. Overly loud words. And the slivers of light piercing between the boards...or through a porthole?...made her wince and grunt in pain.

She's a beautiful young woman, Varisian by the look of her, with tan skin and dark hair and flashing aquamarine eyes that...even in her daze...seem sharp as a shiv in the back. Fairly tall of build, but slim, wearing clothes that were probably much nicer when they were first made, but those days were now long past. They were patched and sewed and kept together through good times...but mostly bad.

It takes her a few seconds to realize where she is, and what's happening. 

"You've got to be kidding me," she growls. "Are you _insane_? Do you know who I _am_?"

She looked herself over and snorted to find her things missing. As if it mattered.

"Where's the captain now?"

(OOC Note - My Perception bonus is 0, not 10. Oops.)


----------



## Fenris (May 25, 2012)

Jaakali awoke to the rolling of the sea. He kept his eyes closed as he listened and heard the others rise as they were addressed by someone who was probably the first mate. He opened his eyes and rose slowly. he knew what to expect, it wasn't the first time he had been the victim of a press gang. 

So he stood with the others. A young man, his dark ebony skin identifying him as a southerner, probably Garundi. He had a shaved head, and a small black goatee. He wore a fanciful embroidered vest over a muscled and bare chest. Loose trousers and no shoes would tell a story of poverty or familiarity with ships. Judging by the roll in his legs it was the later, as he could tell for many in the group.

Jaakali waited though for a reply to the various questions thrown at the first mate. Knowing the answer was as likely to be a whip as words.


----------



## ghostcat (May 25, 2012)

A halfling moans, rolls over and dry-heaves. He slow gets to his feet, shacking his head as if to clear it and looks around.

The halfling is tall for his race but otherwise indistinguishable from the rest of his race. Although his sun-browned skill indicates that he spend of his time out of doors.


----------



## HolyMan (May 27, 2012)

One of the pirates jumps back as Kolto retches on the deck. The whip cracks as Tara starts to asks questions. "No more talking ye scrounge curs. Up the walk and when were done you'll be back to clean that mess Red-man."

Three pirates head up ahead of the group and the others watch as the file up the stairs one at a time. Lightining's little speech brings another sneering smile to the boat swain's lips. "The only reason you are here Blue-man, is because like the Red-man you stuck out in the crowd. Now up and no talking!"

_*crack*_

The whip snaps and the group quietly follows orders.

The ship still sways back and forth but for most of you it is almost a natural motion and you adjust to it with ease. Reiko and Kalir on the other hand are not so at home on the sea and have to fight a little to keep from turning green.

Your lead up the short steps to the middle hold of what must be a good size vessel. The pirates at the top of the steps usher you across the hold to another set of stairs that lead up to the light of day and the smell of salted air.

Reaching the main deck the group finds most of the rest of the crew already at work. Men (and quite a few women) halling rope and are rolling barrels across the deck. And a couple sailors are up in the rigging working. There are only four others standing apart from the crew, and from there nearly neat appearances they must be new aboard this ship as well.

The other group consists of two humans (one male, one female) a female halfling and a male gnome who seems to only have eyes for the halfling lass standing next to him.

"Glad you could join us at last!" booms a broad muscular Garundi man with a shaved head, a long beard bound with gold rings, and an eye path - clearly the captain - standing above the group on the poop deck.






> _"Welcome to the Wormwood! My thanks for ‘volunteering’ to join my crew. I’m Barnabas Harrigan. That's  Captain Barnabas Harrigan to you, not that you’ll ever need to address me. I have only one rule—don’t speak to me. I like talk, but I don’t like your talk. Follow that rule and we’ll all get along fine."
> 
> “Oh, and one more thing. Even with you new recruits, we’re still short-handed, and I aim to keep what crew I have. There’ll be a keelhaulin’ for anyone caught killin’ anyone. Mr. Plugg! If you’d be so kind as to make pirates out of these landlubbers, it’ll save me having to put them in the sweatbox for a year and a day before I make pies out of ’em.”_



"Aye Cap'n!" a younger, balding man with a long black ponytail, wearing a long Andoran naval captain's coat, and carrying a well-used cat-o'-nine-tails.

[sblock=OOC]
Saves vs Seasickness DC 5 
Reiko - Fort save +2
Kalir - Fort save +2[/sblock]


----------



## HolyMan (May 27, 2012)

Mr. Plugg walks down from the poop deck and barks an order to the man with the whip. "Master Scourge! Get these dogs in line for a race will you," he says as he looks over the group.
_
*crack*_

"Alright you, you, you, and you - over there. The rest of you to the port side rigging. Now!"

_*crack*_

"Patch!? Patch?!"

"Aye!" cries a female gnome who's clothes are made up mainly of patches sewn together. 

"Up to the crows nest you'll have final say should the race be close. Up with ye now!"

_*crack*_

"Aye!" 

The gnome climbs nimbly up the rigging towards the crows nest sixty feet above the deck. 

"All's ready to race Mr. Plugg!" the boatswain says coiling up his whip.

"Thank you Master Scourge. Now to you new crewmen I will make this very simple. First one to the crow's nest is the winner." he looks at the two groups as they stand there staring at him.

"Well *GO*!" 

_*crack*_

[sblock=OOC]
Race is a bunch of climb checks. For everyone but Kalir it will take 8 DC 10 climb checks to get to the top. For Kalir it takes 12 DC 10 climb checks.

Anyone may opt to try an accelerated climb and raise their DC to 15. If you do and succeeded I will subtract an additional check from those you need to make.

Everyone needs to roll one check at a time and I will post whose in the lead and such after each round. 

*NOTE:*
- fail by 4 or less = no progress (please post some fluff accordingly)
- fail by 5 or more = you fall - will see about catching yourself depending on where you are.


```
RACE:
Character       Ft UP    Checks left
Tara              0'         8
Kolto             0'         8
Nightstorm        0'         8
Reiko             0'         8
Lightning         0'         8
Jaakali           0'         8
Bella             0'         8
Kalir             0'         12
```
[/sblock]


----------



## sunshadow21 (May 27, 2012)

Taking a second to assess the situation, Lightning smiles a bit before demonstrating that he is more than willing to play along with their challenges.


----------



## Shayuri (May 27, 2012)

Tara wars with herself for a second as the others dash for the rigging, but she doesn't hesitate long. As galling as it is to 'accept' this situation, she doesn't think she'll fare well if lashed and thrown overboard...or just plain killed. She had to play along, at least for now. And maybe...who knew? Maybe this Harrigan would be an acceptable first captain, even if the circumstances were deplorable.

She starts strongly, jumping onto the rigging and climbing the ropes with some confidence...

(oops! just now saw the 1 post at a time clause. Apologies. We can just use my first roll if you like, and I'll roll the succeeding rounds over again.)


----------



## ghostcat (May 27, 2012)

Kalir is still feeling the after effects of the poison plus the motion of the boat is not helping. So the last thing he needs is to have to climb the rigging. Still he knows that it will be worse for him if he doesn't try his best. Even if he does not stand a chance.

Unfortunately, he can't quite figure out how one actually climbs a rigging. His initial thoughts on how to climb doesn't work.


----------



## Fenris (May 27, 2012)

Jaakali always preferred the water work on a ship to the rope work, but still he knew his way fairly well around the rigging. He hustled tot he railing and began his climb up the rigging. Hand over hand, foot over foot. Jaakali was still aware of the lingering effects of the drug in him, hopefully it would not play havoc with his balance.


----------



## Kaodi (May 27, 2012)

Nightstorm now wishes he had had a little more time to master his _ki_ before this had happened. Victory would have been all but assured with that advantage available to him. But with a number of competent looking competitors, some risks will have to be taken.

He tackles the ropes, but in his haste to climb he gets tripped up and is unable to make much progress. Nighstorm curses himself, but he commits to make up for his mistake in the first moments of the race.


----------



## Maidhc O Casain (May 27, 2012)

Kolto takes off across the deck at a sprint, hardly slowing as he approaches the rigging. A prodigious leap has him head and shoulders above his closest competitor, and he swarms up like one born and bred to the sea.

Accelerated Climb (1d20+6=21)


----------



## Insight (May 28, 2012)

Reiko has been around ships plenty of times - just not ones _in motion_.  Still she's athletic and determined.


----------



## rangerjohn (May 28, 2012)

Seeing she will get no answers, for now, Bella decides to go along for the present.  However, rigging work was never her strong suit.


----------



## HolyMan (May 28, 2012)

​
"Don't fret it little master," the human female standing outside the crew says to Kalir. She walks over to where the halfling has just gotten his feet under him and has his hands full of rope.

Reaching out she lays a hand on his shoulder, "Let the Pirate Queen _guide _you." Then she steps back with a smile and nods up towards the others. "Alright up with you now."

_*crack*_

The whip cracks and Master Scourge sneers at the woman. "What's this Sandara have you found a new pet?"

The other crew members laugh and the whip cracks again very close to Kalir's ear.

**CRACK**

"Get a moving you!" 

OOC: ROUND 2 - everybody can go again

[sblock=Perception]

DC 8 - for those still on deck.
DC 8 + feet up for those who are climbing

[sblock=If successful]
The female pirate wear's an ebony holy symbol of Besmara around her neck. [/sblock][/sblock]

[sblock=Race Rules]
Race is a bunch of climb checks. For everyone but Kalir it will take 8 DC 10 climb checks to get to the top. For Kalir it takes 12 DC 10 climb checks.

Anyone may opt to try an accelerated climb and raise their DC to 15. If you do and succeeded I will subtract an additional check from those you need to make.

Everyone needs to roll one check at a time and I will post whose in the lead and such after each round. 

*NOTE:*
- fail by 4 or less = no progress (please post some fluff accordingly)
- fail by 5 or more = you fall - will see about catching yourself depending on where you are.[/sblock]

[sblock=Race crunch]

```
[B]RACE:[/B]
[COLOR=Yellow]Character       Ft UP    Checks left[/COLOR]
Kolto            15'         6
Reiko            15'         6
Tara            7.5'         7
Lightning       7.5'         7
Jaakali         7.5'         7
Nightstorm        0'         8
Bella             0'         8
Kalir             0'         12 - guidance 10 rounds remaining
```
[/sblock]


----------



## sunshadow21 (May 28, 2012)

Lightning smiles to himself at those who have bounded ahead, content to continue at a steady rate and staying near the mass of the group. He knew well that on ships like this, too much attention of any kind was simply not good for one's health and mental well being. Much better to be competent but invisible.


----------



## Kaodi (May 28, 2012)

Determined to at least keep pace with most of the would be pirates, if not take the lead, Nightstorm checks his footing on the rigging and begins climbing up quickly. This entire situation is becoming vexxing to him. After all, if they wanted the talents of a skilled spy and assassin for their pirate crew, they could have just asked. This was, after all, why he left the smalltime smugglers and rivermen he had grown up with in the Sodden Lands.


----------



## ghostcat (May 28, 2012)

Kalir wants to thank his new friend for the help but decides to save his breath and start climbing.

Ignoring anything that my be going on around him, he concentrates on his climbing and manages to make a start.


----------



## Insight (May 28, 2012)

Reiko's competitive spirit takes over and she hustles towards the top.

She gets tangled in a series of uneven ropes and falls.


----------



## Fenris (May 28, 2012)

Jaakali easily continues to climb, not at the breakneck speed of some of the others who had "joined" the crew, but a steady pace. After all the Captain had not said what it was the winner would win. For all he knew the winner could get keelhauled.


----------



## Shayuri (May 28, 2012)

Tara finds her stride, climbing the ropes more and more confidently as she rises. For all that she's worked on ships before, this is her first time in the rigging. She'd watched other, older sailors, but this was her chance to put what she'd seen to practice. Her heart surged, even as her muscles complained, _she could do this!_


----------



## Maidhc O Casain (May 28, 2012)

Kolto's body works like a machine, long arms and legs thrusting him up the rigging at speed while core muscles - trained through long hours aboard ships and working with the sword - hold him balanced.

Accelerated Climb (1d20+6=21)


----------



## rangerjohn (May 29, 2012)

Seeing the woman's actions with the halfling, Bella smiles as she "give me guidance my queen."


OOC: I didn't realize it lasted that long.


----------



## HolyMan (May 30, 2012)

"Look at the Red Monkey-Man go!" Master Scourge shouts as Kolto pulls ahead of the others. Just then Reiko looses her grip and plummets towards the deck. "Ha our first victim!"

She desperately reaches towards the rigging trying to grasp anything to stop her fall. Her fingers find only air and she comes down on the deck trying to roll with the fall as she has seen others do before. It barely works and she skins up her knees and elbows as she hits the hard wooden deck. The sailors all laugh as she gets slowly up.

Bella starts to climb a smile on her lips that the Queen's favor is aboard ship already, and she may have an ally close at hand.

OOC: Round 3 everyone can go again.

[sblock=Race Rules]
Race is a bunch of climb checks. For everyone but Kalir it will take 8  DC 10 climb checks to get to the top. For Kalir it takes 12 DC 10 climb  checks.

Anyone may opt to try an accelerated climb and raise their DC to 15. If  you do and succeeded I will subtract an additional check from those you  need to make.

Everyone needs to roll one check at a time and I will post whose in the lead and such after each round. 

*NOTE:*
- fail by 4 or less = no progress (please post some fluff accordingly)
- fail by 5 or more = you fall - will see about catching yourself depending on where you are.[/sblock]
 [sblock=Race crunch]

```
[B]RACE:[/B]
[COLOR=Yellow]Character       Ft UP    Checks left[/COLOR]
Kolto            30'         4
Tara             15'         6
Lightning        15'         6
Jaakali          15'         6
Nightstorm       15'         6
Bella           7.5'         7
Kalir             5'         11 - guidance 9 rounds remaining
Reiko             0'         8 - HP 6/8
```
[/sblock]
[sblock=Guidance]
Last one minute (10 rounds) or until used.[/sblock]


----------



## Kaodi (May 30, 2012)

Now that he has caught up to the bulk of the climbers, Nightstorm decides to just keep going at a steady pace. He says a short prayer to Besmara under his breath as he hauls himself higher.


----------



## Maidhc O Casain (May 30, 2012)

Kolto's awareness encompasses the whole of his surroundings, taking in the sway of the ship and the feel of the rigging in his hands and under his feet; he's tuned out the cheers and jeers of the crew and the efforts of his competitors. There's nothing but the pull and push, him and the ship. He fairly shoots up the rigging.

Accelerated Climb (1d20+6=20)


----------



## sunshadow21 (May 30, 2012)

Lightning continues to comfortably climb up at a decent pace, seemingly oblivious to everyone else around him trying to do the same.


----------



## ghostcat (May 30, 2012)

Kalir continues to ignore everything going on round him and keeps concentrating on his climbing. He continues to make steady progress.


----------



## rangerjohn (May 30, 2012)

"As always I am in your arms my queen", Bella says under her breath.  Before she falls back to the deck.   She then looks to the waves with a cross expression.


----------



## Shayuri (May 30, 2012)

A wind comes up, shaking the ropes as Tara tries to climb. For a moment she loses her balance, teetering over the deck with only one hand anchored and her body starting to pitch backwards. With a desperate lunge she manages to grab the ropes again and clutch them closer, sparing herself a fall...though it's cost her time.


----------



## rangerjohn (May 30, 2012)

Bella looks to the first mate, "I concede, I am a surgeon not a rig monkey.  As you would know if you bothered to look!"  She says baring her arm.  "Now do you need me for your crew or not.


----------



## Fenris (Jun 1, 2012)

Jaakali continues his steady pace up the ropes. He is certainly not in the lead, but has not made any mistakes either.


----------



## HolyMan (Jun 2, 2012)

Reiko ignores the harsh words and sneer of the boatswain and quickly tries to reach the others. The boatswain cracks his whip near her...

_*crack*_

"Give over, the Red Monkey-Man is near the top already. And saves us the trouble of waiting for you to climb down."

He ignores Bella's outburst letting Mr. Plugg (the first mate) have a go. "You will do what we tell you to do or you will spend a few hours in the sweatbox. After that you'll beg us to let you clean out the bilge with a wine cup. We give the orders here. And I say who does what. The mark of The Pirate Queen is only good so long as your a good pirate, and you aren't that yet!"

The crew cheer on the racers as Kolto pulls ahead. The ship loud with bets being placed as whether or not the reckless climber will fall, and if he does will he survive it.

[sblock=Race Rules]
Race is a bunch of climb checks. For everyone but Kalir it will take 8   DC 10 climb checks to get to the top. For Kalir it takes 12 DC 10 climb   checks.

Anyone may opt to try an accelerated climb and raise their DC to 15. If   you do and succeeded I will subtract an additional check from those you   need to make.

Everyone needs to roll one check at a time and I will post whose in the lead and such after each round. 

*NOTE:*
- fail by 4 or less = no progress (please post some fluff accordingly)
- fail by 5 or more = you fall - will see about catching yourself depending on where you are.[/sblock]
 [sblock=Race crunch]

```
[B]RACE:
[/B][COLOR=Yellow]Character       Ft UP    Checks left[/COLOR]
Kolto            45'         2
Lightning      22.5'         5
Jaakali        22.5'         5
Nightstorm     22.5'         5
Tara             15'         6
Kalir            10'         10 - guidance 8 rounds remaining
Bella            [COLOR=Red][B]OUT[/B][/COLOR]         8
Reiko            [COLOR=Red][B]OUT[/B][/COLOR]         8 - HP 6/8
```
[/sblock]

OCC: Round 4 everyone can go again


----------



## Kaodi (Jun 2, 2012)

Nightstorm keeps pulling himself up steadily. At this point, the only likely chance to win is if the man in the lead takes a tumble. He thinks it odd that the fellow has scrambled up so quickly with no care taken for safety. Either he must be foolhardy, or perhaps he has a trick up his sleave. But no matter...


----------



## sunshadow21 (Jun 2, 2012)

Lightning continues his climb up unabated still completely unconcerned about anything else going around him.


----------



## ghostcat (Jun 2, 2012)

Kalir knows he can't win and all he is doing is stopping himself from falling whilst giving the appearance that he is at least trying. This seems to work as he even manages to make a bit more progress.


----------



## Maidhc O Casain (Jun 2, 2012)

Kolto spares a glance down at the others, and is somewhat surprised at how far behind they've fallen. Some quick calculations reveal that there's no way for them to catch him up at this point unless he makes a slip, he slows to a more comfortable pace and continues his way up.

Climb Check (1d20+6=14)


----------



## rangerjohn (Jun 2, 2012)

"Oh, cool off!  This is what I think of your threats of the sweat box."  Suddenly, he is deludged in water.


OOC: create water orison


----------



## Fenris (Jun 3, 2012)

Jaakali glances up at the leader, and back down to the crowd cheering and jeering them on. While noticing them, he doesn't pay them much heed as he continues his climb.


----------



## Shayuri (Jun 4, 2012)

Tara manages to get her feet back onto semi-stable rope, and after a second to get her bearings, resumes her climb up the rigging...albeit at a slower, much more careful pace.


----------



## HolyMan (Jun 4, 2012)

The female pirate that helped encourage Kalir makes her way over to Reiko. "Are you alright? If you need healing I could provide it for you." she says looking at the minor wounds. "Oh no," she whispers as they hear the boatswain's outburst.




"Why you filthy wench!" Master Scourge growls at Bella. He cracks his whip and starts to advance on her.






"Hold where you are!" Mister Plugg says as he wipes the water from his face and eyes. He steps up to stand beside the boatswain and looks at the defiant look in Bella's eye. "You think that was funny do you? Do you!?" 

The rest of the crew grows silent and takes a step back leaving Bella standing alone and the racers forgotten.

"I'll show you how to douse someone!" the first mate says drawing his sword.

With that action the crew truly moves back and those behind Bella flee so as not to be behind her. Standing almost thirty feet from the priestess he points the sword at her and then the rusted blade begins to glow a faint sea foam greenish-blue.

Then before Bella knows what is happening a bolt of water shoots out from the blade and directly at her. The torrent of water hits her hard knocking her back nearly ten feet to the ships railing. As she clings to the wood, drenched and gasping, Mister Plugg turns to the boatswain. "Lock her up in the bilge! We'll punish her tonight as a preamble to Magpie's keel-hauling." 

"With pleasure." 

The boatswain directs a couple others to help with taking Bella below. (Do you resist?)
 
_________________________________________

Up in the rigging the others are unaware of what is going on below deck. Kolto sees the crows nest less than ten feet from him, his victory almost assured.​ 
[sblock=Race Rules]
Race is a bunch of climb checks. For everyone but Kalir it will take 8   DC 10 climb checks to get to the top. For Kalir it takes 12 DC 10 climb   checks.

Anyone may opt to try an accelerated climb and raise their DC to 15. If   you do and succeeded I will subtract an additional check from those you   need to make.

Everyone needs to roll one check at a time and I will post whose in the lead and such after each round. 

*NOTE:*
- fail by 4 or less = no progress (please post some fluff accordingly)
- fail by 5 or more = you fall - will see about catching yourself depending on where you are.[/sblock]
 [sblock=Race crunch]

```
[B]RACE:
[/B][COLOR=Yellow]Character       Ft UP    Checks left[/COLOR]
Kolto          52.5'         1
Lightning        30'         4
Jaakali          30'         4
Nightstorm       30'         4
Tara           22.5'         5
Kalir            15'         9 - guidance 7 rounds remaining
Bella            [COLOR=Red][B]OUT[/B][/COLOR]         8
Reiko            [COLOR=Red][B]OUT[/B][/COLOR]         8 - HP 6/8
```
[/sblock]

OCC: Round 5 everyone can go again


----------



## Kaodi (Jun 4, 2012)

Glancing upwards, Nightstorm decides to keep going steady. Who is to say that the race is over when the first person gets to the top?


----------



## ghostcat (Jun 4, 2012)

Kalir concentrates on his climbing. Then a gust moves the rope he was just about to grab and he starts to tumble towards the deck.

[sblock=HM]Can I use the Guidance on the saving throw please[/sblock]


----------



## sunshadow21 (Jun 4, 2012)

Lightning continues to effortlessly climb, though he is clearly in absolutely no hurry as he does so. Admiring the weather, he even takes the time to speak to those keeping even with him. "A beautiful day for a climb, wouldn't you agree?"


----------



## rangerjohn (Jun 4, 2012)

OOC: I have to resist, with that CN alignment and what it sounds like is threatiening.


"I take it ypu don't need a surgeon, then.  I may not be able to climb but I can swim. She attempts to flip  back over the rail an into the sea.  She stumbles in the attempt, but recovers before she hits the water.


----------



## Insight (Jun 4, 2012)

HolyMan said:


> The female pirate that helped encourage Kalir makes her way over to Reiko. "Are you alright? If you need healing I could provide it for you." she says looking at the minor wounds. "Oh no," she whispers as they hear the boatswain's outburst.




Reiko is about to respond when she, too, sees the events that take place on the deck.  Reiko looks back at the female pirate.  "I am well enough," she says.  "I do not need healing, but I cannot say the same for my fellow conscriptees."


----------



## Fenris (Jun 5, 2012)

Jaakali misses a hand or two as he watches the drama unfolding on deck. He hadn't shifted his weight yet so didn't fall, but the missed rung slowed him down as he had to re-focus on moving upwards.


----------



## Maidhc O Casain (Jun 6, 2012)

Secure in his "victory," even though he doesn't know what it will mean for him, Kolto cruises to the crow's nest far ahead of his nearest "rival."

Climb Check (1d20+6=13)

OOC: Sorry about the delay - checked in from work the other day but couldn't post, then forgot it was my turn.


----------



## Shayuri (Jun 6, 2012)

Tara catches sight of the drama below on the deck...and pauses in her climbing, since she isn't quite good enough at this to do both at once.


----------



## HolyMan (Jun 7, 2012)

Kolto reaches the crows nest and pulls himself over with a flourish and...

...all is quiet.

No roar of approval, no jeers of disdain, just nothing.

Quickly looking over the side and down at the deck so far below he sees the entire crew not looking up but looking down. They stand at the railing looking down into the water. 

He followers their gaze till he too can see what they are staring at. A lone figure in the water, slowly falling behind as The Wormwood moves slowly through the water.

All the other climbers stop as they see the "Red-Man" disappear. As they start to climb down they too notice that the crew is fixed at something in the water.
________________________________________________

Bella trends the waters with ease and casts about the horizon for a landmark, finding nothing.

"So now your only choices are to become shark bait or join the crew as a real pirate!" Mr Plugg yells from the railing. "What will it be?"

"Mr Plugg!" yells the captain from the upper deck.

"Aye!"

"We need every hand! Fish her out!"

"Aye!" he says grudgingly.

It is almost a half an hour later when the climbers are all back down on deck to stand around a drenched Bella.

"Anyone else wish to swim?" 

[sblock=rangerjohn] Kudos to playing the alignment that was crazy, but I'm afraid there is truly no where to go. Realizing that I'm sure Bella didn't want to drown or be eaten so I put her back on deck.

The adventure wants your character to come to hate Mr. Plugg. I'd say Bella is well on her way.[/sblock]


----------



## Kaodi (Jun 7, 2012)

" Maybe next time we drop anchor, " says Nightstorm, finally speaking up, " We can have a round in the water to add to that in the rigging. " The young man is not about to be cowed by Mr. Plugg's glowering. He prepares himself to react to an attack from him or the man with the whip.


----------



## sunshadow21 (Jun 7, 2012)

Lightning climbs down slowly, relishing the breeze through his hair at these heights. He reaches the deck just as Bella is being fished out of the water. He smiles to himself, knowing that there are at least two other people on board capable of creating the chaos and excitement that he himself will inevitably will create as time passes. This was going to be a fun trip.


----------



## Maidhc O Casain (Jun 7, 2012)

Kolto looks down at the tiny figures on the deck, and in the water. He watches as Bella is fished from the drink and the others gather on the deck. Then he sits down calmly, leans back against the wall of the 'Nest and gazes up at the sky.


----------



## rangerjohn (Jun 7, 2012)

[sblock=HM]  No problem Bella knows she needs a ship and crew.  It just will be her way or someone she respects.  Mr. Plugg obviously fails on both counts. [/sblock]


----------



## ghostcat (Jun 7, 2012)

[sblock=HM]What happened to Kalir. Who fell off the rigging just about the same time as Bella jumped overboard.[/sblock]


----------



## Shayuri (Jun 8, 2012)

Tara carefully makes her way down the rigging and joins the others on deck.

"There's more to crewing a ship than the rigging," she grumbles, a little peeved that she never reached the top.


----------



## rangerjohn (Jun 8, 2012)

Shayuri said:


> Tara carefully makes her way down the rigging and joins the others on deck.
> 
> "There's more to crewing a ship than the rigging," she grumbles, a little peeved that she never reached the top.




OOC: Hey, at least you made progress.   I think it was as much player frustration with the dice roller as Mr Putz  that motivated Bella.  At least it made for good roleplaying.


----------



## Maidhc O Casain (Jun 9, 2012)

rangerjohn said:


> OOC: Hey, at least you made progress.   I think it was as much player frustration with the dice roller as Mr Putz  that motivated Bella.  At least it made for good roleplaying.




OOC: And as usual, my character rolled extremely well since there's nothing really important - like his life - on the line. When we get into combat, Kolto'll be lucky to break a 4 on the dice


----------



## HolyMan (Jun 11, 2012)

Mr. Plugg calls the Red-man and Patches down from the crows nest and when they finally reach the deck he gathers the newest hands around once more.

"Half you lot won't make a good scrub-hand, but the captain is right we need every able body. So Red-man you are now a rigger and you report directly to me. I'll give you your first days work after we fill one more spot. So stand over there out of the way."

He uses his cat o'nine tails to point where the four other new "recruits" stand watching. 

With the seven of you left standing in a small semi-circle the first mate looks each of you up and down. "You the bald Garundi! I have a question for you. Can you cook? You look like you haven't eaten the past week, but maybe you can cook even if you don't eat."

He looks to the rest of you. "Can any of you cook? I have a cusy job for someone who can cook a descent meal!"

[sblock=OOC] Mr. Plugg will go to each of you and ask you if you can cook. Please RP your responds and roll any of the following checks if you want the job...

Bluff - to lie that your an excellent cook
Intimidate - to get the job regardless
Diplomacy - to talk yourself into getting the job although you don't know the slightest thing about cooking

In addition a DC 0 Sense Motive tells you that he disparately wants some quiaflid to fill the job, but will take what he can get.

Mowgli you may try and talk to one of the four NPC's if you wish. Two humans (one male, one female) a female halfling, and a male gnome.[/sblock]


----------



## Kaodi (Jun 11, 2012)

" I can cook, " says Nightstorm nonchalantly. " But the only ingredients I know how to use are hemlock, oil of taggit, arsenic, wolfsbane, black lotus extract, and deadly nightshade. So you probably do not want me in the kitchen. "


----------



## Fenris (Jun 11, 2012)

HolyMan said:


> With the seven of you left standing in a small semi-circle the first mate looks each of you up and down. "You the bald Garundi! I have a question for you. Can you cook? You look like you haven't eaten the past week, but maybe you can cook even if you don't eat."
> 
> He looks to the rest of you. "Can any of you cook? I have a cusy job for someone who can cook a descent meal!"




"Nah, I can't cook, usually just steal my food." quips Jaakali with a grin.


----------



## HolyMan (Jun 11, 2012)

"Then you must not be very good at it," quirks Master Scourge. He nods at the thinness of Jaakali's limbs, but ignores the taunt muscles.


----------



## sunshadow21 (Jun 11, 2012)

"Can't say that I've tried that particular profession myself. I've cooked up the lonesome rabbit here and there, with reasonable success, I suppose, but that's about it." Lightning answers honestly, trying to neither vye for nor disqualify himself the position, leaving that decision to Mr. Plugg.


----------



## ghostcat (Jun 11, 2012)

"I used to watch my mum while. she was teaching my sister to cook. So I know the basics." says Kalir "The problem is that human kitchens are too big for me to use."


----------



## Fenris (Jun 11, 2012)

HolyMan said:


> "Then you must not be very good at it," quirks Master Scourge. He nods at the thinness of Jaakali's limbs, but ignores the taunt muscles.




"Rather I only thieve to my needs, not to gluttony." retorts Jaakali.


----------



## rangerjohn (Jun 11, 2012)

"Lets save some time, my notable skills are surgeon, swimming, the gods and the undead, contrary to appearances I do know my way around a ship when it doesn't involve climbing.  These are my mundane abilities, I also enjoy the blessings of the queen, which you have sorely tempted me to demonstrate."  Bella replies to mister Plugg.  "oh, wait I did, though I was thinking in a more violent fashion."


----------



## Insight (Jun 11, 2012)

Reiko says nothing, preferring to watch the others as they try to please the deck master.  The truth is that Reiko _does_ know her way around a ship, but she has no interest in jumping at the call of these dogs.

She examines her surroundings and wonders if she can find a way off this ship.


----------



## HolyMan (Jun 12, 2012)

"Your quiet girl," Mr. Plugg says coming to stand in front of Reiko.

"Can you speak? You understand Common?" he asks as his face shows for the first time he recognizes her eastern linage.


----------



## Insight (Jun 12, 2012)

HolyMan said:


> "Your quiet girl," Mr. Plugg says coming to stand in front of Reiko.
> 
> "Can you speak? You understand Common?" he asks as his face shows for the first time he recognizes her eastern linage.




"Of course, I can speak," Reiko replies.  "I'm certain that I have nothing to say that would interest you in the slightest."


----------



## HolyMan (Jun 13, 2012)

"Why you little..." Mr. Plugg says starting to raise his cat o' nine.

He thinks better of it and says, "Bah! Didn't want to send a girl to the kitchens, but it looks like you volunteered." He says to Reiko with a sneer. 

"Your now the cook's mate and you best be good at it or you'll end up hanging from the closest yard-arm. Go below and report to Fishguts!"

Turning his back on the petite woman he looks to the rest of you and says, "The rest of you are swabs, and your not even good enough to be that, but your what we got! And I doubt you make it three weeks before your keel-hauled!"

After the outburst everyone stands around looking at the first mate for more, but it is Master Scourge who speaks up. "You'd 'eard the man. You lot grab a holystone and get to scrubbin'!"

"You!" he points at Reiko. "To the kitchens! And you Red-man get to helping with the line work!"

"Move!"

_*crack* *crack*_

[sblock=Jobs]
Assigning jobs for everyone but Reiko now. 

*Kolto: Line Work *=  Hard work hoisting and lowering sails, requiring a DC 10 Profession (sailor) or Dexterity check. The PC must also make a DC 10 Constitution check to avoid being fatigued at the end of the shift.
*
Everyone else but Reiko: Swab the Deck *= Backbreaking work mopping the decks and scrubbing them with sandstone blocks called holystones, requiring a DC 10 Strength or Constitution check. Failing either check results in the PC being fatigued at the end of the shift.

*Before your rolls and posting...*

Please check out this add-on to the RG about Ship Actions as it may modify your roll or give you something extra to post about.[/sblock]
[sblock=Last three weeks?]
Well if you prove Mr. Plugg wrong and do survive three weeks aboard The Wormwood you all will level up. So that leads to your level up goal -

Survive 21 days aboard The Wormwood. 

Easy?? We'll just have to see.[/sblock]


----------



## sunshadow21 (Jun 13, 2012)

Lightning chooses to spend the day focusing on his task, and establishing himself as a competent ghost on the ship before trying to make a move. With an ease that suggests previous experience, he handles the mop and holystone adeptly while largely letting the rest of the ship go on about him without notice or care.


----------



## Kaodi (Jun 13, 2012)

Nightstorm looks forward to wrapping that whip around the Scourge's throat, but for now there is nothing for it but to keep to his work. The others who had been abducted and press ganged might have their work cut out for them, but this man has spent his whole life working hard. Swabbing the decks would be easy. However, Nightstorm looks forward to breaking this mop over Mr. Plugg's head...

Nightstorm gets to work scrubbing the deck. He focuses on the parts of the ship that are necessary for good footing, as good footing is always necessary on a ship. Always best to focus first on the functional. With all the moving about, he finds that time to time he has the opportunity to sneak off for a moment here or there to explore. What he really wants to know however, more than the layout of the ship, is more about that Tian girl. At the first opportunity he has, he moves in close to speak to her privately.

" I do not know if they allow sparring aboard this ship, " whispers Nightstorm, leaning in close. " But one way or another, you and I are going to fight, hand to hand. I have waited for the opportunity to test myself against a native Tian fighter for years. You have the look. And now that you and I are stuck here aboard this ship, I am not about to let it pass me up. "

[sblock=OOC]Do the two additional nighttime ship actions count as happening on the same day as the regular daytime actions and nighttime actions, or are they counted as occuring the next day?[/sblock]


----------



## Insight (Jun 13, 2012)

Reiko takes to her new position as assistant cook.  She doesn't mind Fishguts... much.  At least she's away from the rest of the crew, who are the honorless curs she expected them to be.









*OOC:*


Not sure how you want to work Reiko's job performance.  The closest skill I can see is Heal, and she's not trained in it.  It would be the same as a Wisdom check for her, which may be broad enough to make sense.







At night, Reiko bides her time for the first few days.  It is only until she gets restless that an idea pops into her head.









*OOC:*


So, Reiko first three actions for each cycle are:

Day 1, Day 2, Day 3: Work Dilligently
Night 1, Night 2, Night 3: Sleep

When we get past this point, I'll post what she does next.


----------



## Insight (Jun 13, 2012)

While traveling to and from the pantry to get supplies, Reiko notices Nightstorm watching her.  She approaches him.



Kaodi said:


> Nightstorm gets to work scrubbing the deck. He focuses on the parts of the ship that are necessary for good footing, as good footing is always necessary on a ship. Always best to focus first on the functional. With all the moving about, he finds that time to time he has the opportunity to sneak off for a moment here or there to explore. What he really wants to know however, more than the layout of the ship, is more about that Tian girl. At the first opportunity he has, he moves in close to speak to her privately.
> 
> " I do not know if they allow sparring aboard this ship, " whispers Nightstorm, leaning in close. " But one way or another, you and I are going to fight, hand to hand. I have waited for the opportunity to test myself against a native Tian fighter for years. You have the look. And now that you and I are stuck here aboard this ship, I am not about to let it pass me up. "




"It is absurd that you seek to fight," Reiko replies.  "Though perhaps sparring for sport could be a reasonable way to pass the time and I wonder if we might earn some money doing this.  These idiots would kill for some good entertainment and I know that we could provide some."


----------



## Kaodi (Jun 13, 2012)

Insight said:


> While traveling to and from the pantry to get supplies, Reiko notices Nightstorm watching her.  She approaches him.
> 
> "It is absurd that you seek to fight," Reiko replies.  "Though perhaps sparring for sport could be a reasonable way to pass the time and I wonder if we might earn some money doing this.  These idiots would kill for some good entertainment and I know that we could provide some."




Smiling and shrugging his shoulders, Nightstorm whispers, " Absurd, necessary to improve our skills and keep our edge, same difference. " Leaning back just a little, he continues, " If we can train _and_ make money, why then my good fortune is but increased. We will just have to find who is best to broach the subject with. "


----------



## rangerjohn (Jun 13, 2012)

OOC: Swabbing the deck wouldn't fall under seamanship?  Regardless day: diilligently work.  Night action attempt to befriend fellow priestess.  So either 
+6 or +11 to roll.


----------



## HolyMan (Jun 13, 2012)

After talking to Nightstorm, Reiko heads back to the kitchen with the supplies she was sent for. Fishguts is on his feet this time and stirring a big kettle. 

When Reiko enters the chicken on his shoulder ruffles it's feathers at her and Fishgut takes a swig of the rum bottle in his other hand. "Puts it all on the table and gets to chopping. Needs to have this batch ready by supper."

_*Burp*_

He takes another swig and starts to hum to himself as he stirs.

As Reiko chops a thin, green skin female half-orc comes into the kitchen a huge axe in hand.

"Hey Fishguts! I nicked my axe do you still have the whetstone you... Oh sorry. You must be one of the new sailors. Are you a sailor? You don't look like any sailor I've seen."

"Dat's me mate. Cut-Throat." Fishgut says swaying a bit. "What are you yelling on about?"

"If she's your mate then I'm a miss-colored gnome. Oh *MATE*, the new cook's mate. What's her name?"

Fishguts looks a bit confused by the question. "Why?"

"Well if you chop her up and put her in a stew like your last mate," she says with a wink to Reiko. "Then we need to know what to call it."

"I'm Cut-Throat Grok," the half-orc says by way of introduction. "The quartermaster."

[sblock=Job]Cooking - Since Fishguts is drunk you need to make a check to help with the days meals. Need a DC 10 Profession(cook) or Intelligence check.[/sblock]


----------



## Maidhc O Casain (Jun 13, 2012)

HolyMan said:


> [sblock=OOC] Mr. Plugg will go to each of you and ask you if you can cook. Please RP your responds and roll any of the following checks if you want the job...
> 
> Bluff - to lie that your an excellent cook
> Intimidate - to get the job regardless
> ...




[sblock=OOC]Sorry, HM - late to the party . . .[/sblock]

Kolto leans down - but not too close - to the halfling and speaks quietly. "I'm Kolto. You get press ganged as well, or are you here by choice?"

[sblock=OOC]I'm open to playing this out, or to skipping to the juicy parts. In essence, Kolto's just trying to make an acquaintance - maybe a friend - on the boat. If there's time, he'll mention his dislike of being forced to do the bidding of others, bemoan the loss of his beloved blade, and generally indulge in the griping that is common to "common laborers."

For the first day, he'll attempt to influence the Halfling along with his line work: Diplomacy (1d20=17), Profession (Sailor) (1d20+4=22), Constitution (1d20=12)

I kind of want to wait and see the results of his day rolls before I decide how he'll spend his time in the evening.[/sblock]


----------



## ghostcat (Jun 13, 2012)

Kalir doesn't like hard work. In fact he has spent most of his short life trying to avoid it. So the prospects of having to swab the decks does not please him. Fortunately he has his magic. Kalir  spends the day industrially pretending to mop and scrub, while his magic does the actual cleaning.

Whenever he thinks he can get away with it, Kalir chats with Sandara. She has already show some kindness to him, so he tries to build on it and form a friendship.

Despite the help of his magic Kalir is feeling tired at the end of his shift, so he spends the early part of the evening simply sitting and listening to Tara. Once she is finished he will tell an exaggerated tail of the empire of Ghol-Gan and the treasures that are laying around the Shackles just waiting for enterprising treasure hunters.
[sblock=OOC]1. Repeatedly cast _Prestidigitation_. Do I still have to make a CON check, or do I need something else to handle the continual concentration.

2 - Day Task: Trying to *Influence* Sandara. I assume this is a _Diplomacy_ check (+3) +1 Archaeologist’s Luck bonus.

3. - Evening Task: Entertain Perform (untrained) (+3) +1 Archaeologist’s Luck bonus[/sblock]


----------



## Insight (Jun 13, 2012)

HolyMan said:


> As Reiko chops a thin, green skin female half-orc comes into the kitchen a huge axe in hand.
> 
> "Hey Fishguts! I nicked my axe do you still have the whetstone you... Oh sorry. You must be one of the new sailors. Are you a sailor? You don't look like any sailor I've seen."
> 
> ...




"Ah, the quartermaster," Reiko replies.  "I must admit that I wouldn't have expected one of your... lineage... to be entrusted with such an important role.  But I suppose these pirates must make do with whomever survives the rigors of a seaborne life."

"I am Reiko, often known, in certain ports of call, as the White Lotus."

"I'll have you know that no one - least of all this drunken lout - is chopping me up and putting me in a stew."









*OOC:*


Since Reiko isn't trained in Profession - Cook, I'll roll an Int check (+4 for "Working Dilligently").


----------



## Shayuri (Jun 14, 2012)

Tara keeps her rising temper to herself for the moment. This wasn't what she'd intended, or imagined, but it was what happened and she'd make it work. One way or another. During the day she works, but she pays attention too...she watches the crew as best she can, trying to associate some names with some faces. Trying to figure out which were potentially more sympathetic than the others; which might...with cultivation...make allies.

That night her arms were stiff and her back sore, and she wanted nothing more than to sleep...but she made a point instead of giving a bit of an impromptu show. Her voice was untrained, but quite pleasant to listen to...and while the melancholy air she sang while standing at the prow would not have won her high marks in an inn against professionals, it was not an embarrassment for a sailor on a ship of cutthroats and ruffians.


----------



## sunshadow21 (Jun 14, 2012)

Once he is done with the day's work, Lightning will relax and start to take stock of his fellow voluntolds, making sure to compliment the new cook's mate in particular on her efforts to make the food edible under less than ideal circumstances. He'll spend the evening engaging in, or at least watching, the activities of his fellow conscripts.


----------



## Kaodi (Jun 14, 2012)

Having finished his conversation with the Tian woman, Nightstom realizes that he never asked her name. No matter. He returns to his work cleaning the ship.

That night, Nightstorm looks for what sort of games these pirates play when they are off duty. Hopefully he can ascertain who runs things around here, as gambling always goes hand in hand with fighting. In time, the night will be his for exploring the ship, but Nightstorm figures that for the first few nights it would perhaps be wiser not to press his luck.


----------



## Fenris (Jun 15, 2012)

Jaakali was no stranger to scrubbing the deck, he didn't like it but he had done his fair share. This was now an unfair share. Still he set to work and scrubbed with seeming dedication. He started near the stern castle and scrubbed. Though at times it looked like he took a little too long to get new water.









*OOC:*


Day action: scrub and sneak. Trying to get a peek where he can and get the lay out etc.


----------



## HolyMan (Jun 15, 2012)

[sblock=Kolto] Just going to play it out right now.

Kolto leans down - but not too close - to the halfling and speaks quietly. "I'm Kolto. You get press ganged as well, or are you here by choice?"

"Do you think I would gladly thrown in with this _#@$_ lot by _$#%% _choice? I got shanghaied same as you did by these... these.. _%&*$&@#_!"

"Well then we have something in common, as well as now being half slaves to these... What did you call them? _%&*$&@#_s. I only wish they left me my blade. But who knows where that may be now."

"_@$$&$_ stole something of mine as well." the halfling says as she walks off to find a holystone and pail. "Maybe we have more in common than you know." she says turning her back, her voice a little choked up. 

"That's Rosie Cusswell" the human female says from behind Kolto as he watches the littler woman curse her way to a pail and mop. "She has earned that name, make no mistake. And I think you have earned a friend."

"Oh how so?" Kolto asks, as the woman walks past him to start her own work.

She looks back with a smile and says, "Because she didn't cuss at you."

OCC: Diplomacy successful attitude adjusted to friendly.[/sblock]

The day wears on as The Wormwood breaks through the white capped waves. Everyone performs their duties better than Mr. Plugg or Master Scourge expected and so the whip and cat o'nine stay silent most of the day.

[sblock=Nightstorm and Jaakali]
Need you to pick an area that you went exploring. Have added a map and locations to the RG please just let me know in the OOC if you have any questions.[/sblock]

Kalir spends his time when not working speaking to Sandra and thus he follows her around a little as she visits most of the new crewmen that were abducted the same night that the gnome was. Sandra took time last night to help the quartermaster go through most of the items they procured from the group. She returns everyone some small item telling them how she either hid it while the quartermaster wasn't looking or bartered for it herself. NOTE: Diplomacy no longer needed on Sandra.

[sblock=Items]
Nightstorm - shaving kit
Reiko - soap
Lightning - Spell Component Pouch 
Jaakali - MW Studded leather
Kalir - Compass
Kolto - Cestus
Tara - Dagger (one of Jaakali's I believe)
Bella - belt pouch w/ 5gp, 5sp in it.

Also see addition to NPCs section in RG as well as a map of The Wormwood.[/sblock]

In addition she spends a moment talking to each of the newest crew men about the little bit she has learned of the older crew. 

The day is long but soon the odd brass and bronze clock hanging from the main mast sounds the end of the workday to a few cheers from some of the crew. Stylized to surround the main mast the huge piece looks like a pod of dead and dying whales swimming in anguish as worms burrow in and out of their bellies. The top figure, a whale of brown and green bronze looks to moan out in agony and it is here that the low tone sounds the beginning and ending of every workday.

Captain Barnabas comes to the front of the poop deck and raises his sword high as the tone dies away. "Time for the Bloody Hour!"

The crew raises a cheer as Mr. Plugg and a few others run to the iron and wooden box set at the base of the poop deck. 

"Time for a keelhauling!" Mr. Plugg says pulling a fatigued, ragged, and sweat cover man up out of the small box. The crew cheers even louder at the prospect.

The unfortunate man is then tied by the feet by a length of rope that runs down the port side and under the haul of the Wormwood. The other end of the rope comes up the starboard side and over an arm of the main mast. 

Mr. Plugg and a handful of picked men grab the starboard rope and wait for the Captain's signal. The ship is deadly quiet as the crew almost holds it's breath in anticipation. 

"Jakes Magpie your punishment for theft is keelhauling - twelve furlongs." Most of the crew gives a cheer, a hoot, or dances in a small circle. "BEGIN!" the captain says slashing at the air with his sword.

Master Scourge pushes the man overboard and the crew starts to chant, as Mr. Plugg and his men pull.

_1..... *pull*
2..... *pull* 
3..... *pull*
4..... *pull*
5..... *pull*
6..... *pull*
7..... *pull*
8..... *pull*
9..... *pull*_

Most of the crew runs to the starboard side and looks over the rails.

_10.... *pull*
11.... *pull*
12.... *pull*_

Jakes Magpie rises above the deck dripping seawater mixed with blood. Cuts run up and down his body and his clothing is almost a heap of worthless rags hanging form his body. His face has the bluish tinge of someone who has drowned.

Habbly Quarne, the “Stitchman” moves on his wooden leg over to where Jakes hangs. "Dead!" he declares looking back to the captain. 

"Let him feed the sharks of the Jeopardy!" the captain says turning away. Confident that the lesson is not lost on anyone.

The body is cut down and left to drop into the water. As it floats away in The Wormwood's wake Fishguts comes up to the deck from below. "Chows on! Come gets your dinner!" 

[sblock=OOC] Sorry for not allowing anyone to do anything during this. But I think with all the N and CN alignments the characters sit back and bide their time.

It is now time for dinner and rum rations (yum). I need a DC 5 Fort save from everyone please. Also roll the 1d4 CHA bonus for 1d8 hours while your at it. 

Could help with nighttime Diplomacy.[/sblock]


----------



## Maidhc O Casain (Jun 15, 2012)

Having finished his short conversation with Rosie, Kolto high-tails it to the rigging and sets to with a will; with the skills learned over years of dedicated training, he sets his mind to ruminating over his situation aboard the Wormwood and dedicates only a small part of his consciousness to the mind-numbing tasks of a lineman. Periodically through the day, he arranges his job to place him close to his new friend and continues his comradely griping.

OOC: Just justifying the loss of the "hard work" bonus to his rolls by spending the extra time.

Though never a fan of senseless torture, he watches the keelhauling with the others. Again, even as he's observing reactions and keeping track of what's happening around him, Kolto's keen intellect is analyzing the methods Barnabas - never "Captain" in Kolto's private thoughts, regardless of what the Tiefling calls the man in public to survive - uses to control his crew.

He arranges himself beside Rosie in the mess and sets to the grub with a will, recognizing that he must feed the machine in order to continue to work at the pace expected - especially if he's to have any energy left for planning to better his circumstances. As they eat, he follows up on his analysis of their conversation earlier and drops a few rhapsodic words about the blade that was stolen from him into the conversation. He takes the rum ration with enthusiasm, feeling the harsh liquid burning down his gullet but his infernal blood keeps it from affecting him too much.

The gift of a weapon is an unexpected bonus - he tucks it away until he can find a minute to wrap the studded leather around his fist and forearm. It's not his beloved falcata, but still he feels better "armed and dangerous."

Once dinner's over, the Tiefling falls into his bunk and sleeps the sleep of the dead until he's called to his watch the next day.

[sblock=Actions]Once more, combining "Influence" with "Sleep," but his actual influence actions will take place during dinner. He's gotten the idea that Rosie's had something taken from her that she misses as much as Kolto misses his blade, so he's trying to find out what it is even as he's trying to solidify their friendship.

If I'm reading it right, we roll a d4 and add this as a bonus to our Diplomacy checks for the evening? And since he's not fatigued he doesn't need any checks besides his diplomacy.

CHA Bonus (1d4=1)
Diplomacy (1d20+1=16) to influence Rosie before rack-time.[/sblock]

_______________


----------



## Kaodi (Jun 15, 2012)

[sblock=Exploraton]Middle Hold[/sblock]

When the pirate priestess Sandra comes around to return his shaving kit, Nightstorm is grateful. He had gone clean shaven his whole life, and given the circumstances, a distraction such as an itchy beard would have been unwelcome. " My thanks to you, and the Black Lady, " he says quietly.

When the time comes for the keelhauling of Magpie, Nightstorm looks on with a certain amount of revulsion. Having honed his skills for the pursuit of assassination, it is not that killing bothers him. But in this regard he is truly a ninja, his preference lying with quick, relatively clean deaths. And this is anything but clean.

At dinner, he sits down next to Barefoot Samms Toppin. Sandra had confirmed his suspicion that the woman was a fellow native of the Sodden Lands, and as such perhaps she might be someone worth talking to. After he has gotten some food and rum in him, he looks into whatever sort of games and gambling they have going on on this ship.

Later that night, instead of going to sleep right away, he heads over to Barefoot Samms cot to talk for a moment. " Hryantam, perhaps? " he asks. " We may all be pirates here, but it is nice to see a fellow Sodden Lander on board. Besides any news, I was wondering as well, could you perhaps tell me who I should speak to if I wanted to set up a prizefight? "


----------



## sunshadow21 (Jun 15, 2012)

Lightning smiles when he learns that Sandra follows Besmara, and smiles even more when he sees his spell component pouch. After getting the lowdown from Sandra on the fellow swabs, he returns to work, stowing his pouch in his clothes for the time being and planning the evening ahead. 

At the keel hauling, he marvels at the strange disregard the captain and first mate seem to have in regards to the power of the sea. He knew full well it's might, but he wondered if the men in charge truly understood how fast it could turn on those previously favored.

At supper, he sought out Crimson Cogward, as the man sounded like he was strikingly similar to Lightning, a man with a lot of bottled up fury, frustration, and energy. Comfortably eating his meal, which he takes time to compliment Reiko on for making it more edible than anything he had eaten onboard a ship for some time, he simply introduces himself to Cogward, and letting the man control the conversation, if any, from there.


----------



## rangerjohn (Jun 15, 2012)

Thanking Sandra for the return of her pouch, Bella asks "how did you become associated with this batch of pond scum, masqerading as sentients?"

Later she watches the keel hauling with disgust.  Thinking ~there goes the 'captain's' benefit of the doubt.~

At mess she joins in the praise of the meal.


----------



## ghostcat (Jun 16, 2012)

Still tired from his unaccustomed toil, Kalir sits on a coil of rope as the poor Magpie is keelhauled. Kalir is not really interested in blood sports. So he sits on his rope and uses his compass to try to figure out where they are going.

At dinner he sits and chats with Rosie.


----------



## Shayuri (Jun 16, 2012)

Tara keeps her face impassive during the gruesome display, but in the end she has to look away from the flayed corpse and so she watches the faces of the others instead. There's some comfort to be drawn from what she sees there...no one of the new 'hires' seems to be enjoying the show. She steels her stomach and looks back. She had to be strong. If she ever wanted this to work, she couldn't back down from something just because it was revolting. Weakness invited mutiny.

Her gorge heaved, but she managed...barely...to keep her meager meal down.

There was a difference between being strong, even ruthless, and this reveling in sheer cruelty. Loyalty commanded through fear was simpler, and worked when the captain lacked the skill and power to command loyalty by other means...but it was not the path Tara wanted to walk.

It was a sign though, that she would have to tread carefully. She could easily be the next one to decorate the keel, if not. She needed to sound the crew out...find the ones who were not just beasts who knew how to sail, and who might, given a chance, support a change in the wind.

(OOC Note - I'd like to keep my posted night time action, unless there's more to this event. If I understand correctly, this Cha bonus thing would add 2 to my previous roll for a result of 16...yay!)


----------



## rangerjohn (Jun 16, 2012)

Noticing Tara with concern Bella whispers "still thinking about the evenin's entertainment?  Don't let them see your weakness."

[sblock=Shayuri] You baely made your fort save.[/sblock]


----------



## Insight (Jun 17, 2012)

Reiko is hesitant about drinking rum with this lot, but, rather than stick out like a broken thumb, she drank... a little.


----------



## Fenris (Jun 18, 2012)

*OOC:*


Jaakali tries to investigate the middle hold in the day.







As evening approaches, Jaakali is rather surprised but offers a sincere thanks to Sandra when she returns his armor to him. He immediately goes about secreting it as best he can in his meager bunk. That evening Jaakali drinks some rum with the crew, but spends some time trying to talk to Tilly over rum.


----------



## Shayuri (Jun 18, 2012)

rangerjohn said:


> Noticing Tara with concern Bella whispers "still thinking about the evenin's entertainment?  Don't let them see your weakness."
> 
> [sblock=Shayuri] You baely made your fort save.[/sblock]




Tara nods, looking a little green in the gills, but manages to put a good face on it. She takes the opportunity to get to know another 'crewmate' as well when she trusts herself to speak.

"I'm Tara," she says quietly. "They take you too, or did you volunteer?"


----------



## rangerjohn (Jun 18, 2012)

Bella moves Tara's hand to the goose egg at the base of her skull and lets her draw her own conclusions.   "Oh the crew is oh so welcoming, are they not?  I wasn't just playing hard to get, when I went for my swim."


----------



## HolyMan (Jun 18, 2012)

After dinner and their rum rations everyone feels slightly tired. The warm liquid not only makes everyone a bit friendlier but also effects them physically. 

[sblock=Rum rations]
Aboard many ships, half a pint of rum is distributed to each crew member at dusk. The rum is staggeringly strong, and is often watered down to make grog. Characters drinking the ration are affected as though they had taken an addictive drug (see page 236 of the GameMastery Guide for details on drugs and addiction). The rum ration is doled out more to keep the crew sated and docile than for recreation. The penalty for selling or spilling the ration is six lashes, or six lashes from a cat-o’-nine-tails for a second offense. Deliberately tipping away rum on board a crowded ship without being seen requires a DC 10 Stealth check. While on merchant or navy vessels rum rations are strictly limited, on pirate ships, crew members can often request more rum if they please.

*Shackles Rum Ration*
Type ingested; Addiction minor, Fortitude DC 5
Price; 2 sp
Effect variable; +1d4 alchemical bonus to Charisma and fatigued for 1d8 hours
Damage; 1d3 Con[/sblock]

The crew start to talking and Tara takes the opportunity to see if she can win over a few more of the crew. While she doesn't alienate anyone they crew give out cat calls for a bawdier song or heckle at her to dance. 

She is saved by Kalir who comes in, and standing on a barrel, tells them of Captain Rorenet and his lost plunder. He mentions that "The Buzzard's Bounty" is just north of their current location, and waiting to be found. Talk of gold and booty always wins a crowd of cut-throats, so the story goes over very well.

Cogward proves a stubborn unfriendly sort who only grunts at Lightning's comments. While Tilly proves indifferent acting like she prefers her rum as a companion than other crew-mates.

The remained of the night goes by mostly uneventful and soon it is time for everyone to rest for the day to come.

[sblock=Sandra to Bella]
"Wrong place at the right time I guess," Sandra laughs. "Looks like My Queen answered my prayers just not like I thought she would. I am out to sea even if it is on another's boat. I'll keep to the code and my day will come Besmara willing."

_Carve your name on the ever-changing sea with a saber of terror and triumph. Fight for plunder, fame, and glory, and earn your place among the legends of the sea._ -Besmara's code [/sblock]

[sblock=Kalir] Currently heading north up Jeopardy Bay. Going to add map to RG soon.[/sblock]

[sblock=Nightstorm] Your assumption of her home town is correct and Samms and you talk a few hours of home. She tells you that life aboard the ship is not so bad if you don't stand out to much.

When you ask about fighting she looks about and in a hush voice she tells you that sometimes Mr. Plugg brings Owlbear Hartshorn up on deck to "spar" with crewmen he doesn't like. Owlbear isn't bright but he is strong and a good fighter.[/sblock]

[sblock=Notes] - If Sleep is one of your night actions you will not be able to take any others, sorry.

So for Kolto we will say he talked to Rosie but not enough to get a roll. You do learn that what she lost is with the quartermaster just like the rest of everyone else gear.

*Night Actions:*
Kolto - sleep
Nightstorm - influence (successful)
Lightning - influence (unsuccessful)
Bella - ?? sleep
Kalir - entertain (successful) +2 to all CHA checks for next 24 hours
Tara - entertain (unsuccessful, DC 20)
Reiko - sleep
Jaakali - influence Tilly (unsuccessful)

*Bunks:* Everyone gets a hammock and sea chest (small chest) with a poor lock (DC 15) located in the Lower hold/Crew berths. ([/sblock]

[sblock=Middle Hold]
This is the ship’s main cargo hold. The hold is mostly empty at the start of the adventure, save for the 14 pigs; normally kept caged, they periodically escape and run loose within the hold. In the forward section, a flight of wooden stairs climbs up to the officers’ quarters (area A4), while a second set of stairs descends into the lower hold (area A10). Owlbear Hartshorn is invariably chained to the foremast here to keep him from causing trouble and to keep people out of the officers’ cabin. Another flight of stairs in the aft section next to the galley leads up to the captain’s quarters (area A5), but it is common knowledge among the crew that the door is trapped. Stored near the mainmast are two light ballistas, a disassembled light catapult, and 12 barrels containing 20 gallons of oil each. 

*Note: *Owlbear doesn't pay you much mind until you near the steps leading to the officers cabin. When you do he uses exasperated gestures to warn you away. Saying "No go! No go!" over and over.[/sblock]


----------



## Maidhc O Casain (Jun 18, 2012)

OOC: HM - My post was an attempt at fluff rather than an attempt to get benefits from two actions. Your  solution is fine for me, though.


----------



## Fenris (Jun 19, 2012)

Finding Tilly less than responsive after several tries to make conversation or a confidant, Jaakali heads to his bunk to sleep fairly early, he knew that he had another long day of scrubbing ahead. And perhaps another side trip to explore a bit.


----------



## ghostcat (Jun 19, 2012)

Tired after all the unaccustomed work but with a slight buzz due to the rum and successful performance Kalir retires to is bunk and sleeps the sleep of the just.


----------



## sunshadow21 (Jun 20, 2012)

Content to sit quietly and observe the rest of the crew, Lightning will wish Cogward a good night, go off to the side and meditate a bit, and turn in, keeping his few possessions on him despite the presence of the chest.









*OOC:*


Updating spell selections in RG.


----------



## HolyMan (Jun 21, 2012)

*Day 2:*

Rising before dawn your second day aboard The Wormwood, everyone is well rested from a good nights sleep. As you gather your belongings and prepare to make your way up on deck you notice that only a few of you are left in the crew hold.

And near the stairs is a gang of other sailors acting as if the mean to block your way. At the fore front is Areta Bansion, Fipps Chumlett, Jaundiced Jape, and Slippery Sy Lonegan.

The first gong of the bronze clock echoes throughout the hold and Fipps crosses his arms.

"In a hurry?" he asks not moving.

A half dozen other crewmen sit on the steps watching in anticipation.

[sblock=OOC]Not in combat (yet) but please try and keep your actions to those you can perform in a single round. Thanks.[/sblock]


----------



## Kaodi (Jun 21, 2012)

Nightstorm's expression remains impassive. He looks from one sailor to another, sizing them up, figuring which of them knows how to hold himself (or herself) in a fist fight. He readies himself to take down the first one coming his way.


----------



## rangerjohn (Jun 21, 2012)

"Do you really wish to face the Queen's ire?"  Bella asks.


----------



## sunshadow21 (Jun 21, 2012)

Lightning just smiles, "I was wondering when things would get lively. I'll be nice and let you start; you'll need all the help you can get. And my dear, I suspect that the Queen would rather more pleased than not; these men have volunteered to be practice dummies for us to hone our talents." As he speaks, he prepares to use his _hydraulic push_ ability on the first of the men to make a move.


----------



## Maidhc O Casain (Jun 21, 2012)

Kolto looks calmly at the gathering against them, and then quietly mutters a few arcane syllables and makes a quick gesture. An invisible disk of force springs into place between the Tiefling and the aggressors.

_______________


----------



## Fenris (Jun 21, 2012)

A grinning Jaakali looks at Fipps. "Fat, ugly _and_ stupid?  Wow it's a wonder your still alive Fipps."  says Jaakali as he slips his dagger into his hand behind his back.


----------



## ghostcat (Jun 21, 2012)

Kalir is a bit short to engage in a fist fight but is will pull his weight if needed. Until then he backs off and stands behind the others.

He also prepares to cast _Grease_. Just in case the pirates on the stairs decide to join in.


----------



## Insight (Jun 21, 2012)

Reiko stares at the sailors blocking her way.  She assesses each of them for a physical weakness she can exploit if it comes to blows.  She says nothing for now.


----------



## Shayuri (Jun 21, 2012)

Tara scowls...she'd really hoped to avoid spellcasting longer than this. It was her ace in the hole, and easier to exploit when it was unknown. She dropped a hand to the sash around her waist, where the dagger that had been liberated was tucked under the dirty, once-scarlet strip of cloth.

"A bit of a hurry," she said with confidence she didn't entirely feel. "But this shouldn't take long."


----------



## HolyMan (Jun 22, 2012)

Fipps looks a little taken aback from Bella's statement and Reiko believes he may just be the superstitious type.

The other three look a little worried now that Fipp sis starting to sweat. Sy licks her lips and watches Tara and Bella, while Jaundiced Jape gives Jaakali an evil stare. But none of them move as they listen waiting for the next tone of the Wormwood clock.

[sblock=Round 1]
Opponents - all ready actions

PCs
Nightstorm - ready trip vs first opponent to come into melee
Bella - Intimidate(demoralize) - successful Fipps shaken (1 round)
Lightning - ready action cast hydraulic push on first person to make a move
Kolto - cast shield
Jaakali - draws dagger 
Kalir - ready action: cast grease if pirates on the stairs join in
Reiko - assess foe?? - Might need to make up a new use for perception or sense motive
Tara - ready action draw dagger to gain AoO should unarmed foe attack (sneaky)[/sblock]

[sblock=OOC] Round 2 - group is up again.[/sblock]


----------



## Insight (Jun 22, 2012)

Reiko continues to wait, watching her would-be opponents.









*OOC:*


I wasn't intended to gain any sort of mechanical benefit from what I posted before; essentially, Reiko is just holding her action.


----------



## Kaodi (Jun 22, 2012)

*OOC:*


Meant to be just readying an attack, not a trip. Same action this turn.






Nightstorm sniffs once and rubs his nose, not letting his guard down at any time. " If you are too feeble to make your move first, then I suggest you get out of our way, " he says, eyes narrowing.


----------



## rangerjohn (Jun 22, 2012)

"Clear the way or prepare to pay the price, " Bella intones, while her hand moves in strange ways.

OOC: Ready storm burst, against any who do not clear the stairs.


----------



## sunshadow21 (Jun 22, 2012)

"I am not one to turn down a good tussle, but if you aren't willing to commit to it, quit wasting my time." Lightning continues to hold his action, ready to release his spell like ability if they act hostilely, his voice as calm as ever.


----------



## ghostcat (Jun 24, 2012)

Kelir holds his position and readied action until the fight starts, when he will move to flank one of the thugs.


----------



## Shayuri (Jun 24, 2012)

_This is silly,_ Tara realizes. _Time's on their side. They only have to wait. WE'RE the ones who have to do something!_

She moves her hand away from her sash and steps forward towards the other pirates, smiling ingratiatingly. 

"Ladies," she says, "gentlemen. I think we get it. But as you are people of genteel demeanor, surely there's a way to mend this...so long as you come out ahead, hey?" She approaches the leader of the gang, or at least the one who's been talking, hands in the open and no threatening gestures. In fact, her smile turns a bit sultry as she meets his eyes.

"There must be something we can offer you to put this behind us. For the good of the crew."

(OOC - Should the man step into melee range, Tara will reach out to touch his face...and hit him with Dehydrating Touch.)


----------



## HolyMan (Jun 25, 2012)

The brass and bronze clock up on deck strikes once more and some of the crew on the stairs look up anxiously, and then turn back to the two groups and their stand off.

...For the good of the crew." Tara finishes and Fipps just chuckles and gives a half grin.

"Only good for you, is a sound beating. Get'em!"

The small hold erupts in a flurry of grunts, screams, incantations, and magic.

Fipps reaches out to push Tara aside and make his way to Jaakali (who called him dumb and fat), But as he tries to move her the sorceress reaches up and grabs him by the wrist and he let's out a cry of shock as the spell affects him. His dehydration is short lived when a blast of sea water hits him square in the chest pushing him back and into the grease covered floor.

At the stairs the combined storm and grease causes more than one crewman to be thrown from the stairs to slide across the deck and to the far side of the hold. 

 Areta moves towards Reiko but passes within striking distance of Nightstorm. (you may take your ready action)

Jaundiced Jape lumbers by Fipps and throws a hay-maker at Jaakali. The nimble Garundi ducks the blow and sets himself up for a counter stroke.

And Slippery Sy Lonegan, lives up to her name as she steps around to come up beside Bella. "My... my what lovely hair. I think I'll make a wig out of it, yes a nice wig. You shouldn't  hoard it so. Give it to me. Give it to me! It's mine! MINE!"

[sblock=OOC]
 No map that would probaly be true chaos. Everyone not in melee can reach an opponent in one move. 

*In melee:*
Jaakali - Jape
Sy - Bella
Areta - Nightstorm (Reiko 5' step away)

Not rolling for spells - max effects for the great combo. (Storm Burst Winds & Hydraulic Push with Grease = awesome) 

*Left to go in round three..*.
Jaakali (Jape has Improved Unarmed Strike so no AoO)
Nightstorm ready action to go off
Areta after Nightstorm
Reiko 
Kolto[/sblock]


----------



## Kaodi (Jun 25, 2012)

Having expected one of the pirates to come at _him_, Nightstorm is not quite in the optimal position to strike when Areta moves by him. But he swings at her with quick left hook, and though he is not able to put all of his weight behind it, it looks like the it will still be a good hit.  

[sblock=OOC]Since they took away the d3, it appears using the d6 will have to do. With Nightstorm's strength bonus, that will be three damage if it hits.[/sblock]


----------



## Maidhc O Casain (Jun 25, 2012)

Kolto steps around to place Sy between himself and Bella, and throws a quick sucker punch at her kidneys.

[sblock=Actions]
Move: to Flank Sy
Standard: Attack (1d20+4=13) for Damage (1d3+2=3) (if it hits).
Note that Kolto is wearing his Cestus (though he's punching with the other hand), so counts as armed and does not provoke.[/sblock]

_______________


----------



## Insight (Jun 26, 2012)

Reiko continues to watch and wait.  She's not all that interested in showing her abilities to these ruffians.


----------



## Fenris (Jun 26, 2012)

Jaakali grins as Jape closes. He  brings his hand out and flips the dagger in his hand, bringing the pommel down on Jape's head.

OOC: Non-lethal attack, -4 already factored in.


----------



## HolyMan (Jun 27, 2012)

Areta takes a swing at Reiko but the trained martial artist sidesteps the blow easily. (you may take an AoO as she is unarmed)

The rest of the "new crew" hold their own as those few pirates left on the stairs start to cheer.

[sblock=OOC]
*In melee:*
Jape(dmg 4NL) - Jaakali

Sy(dmg 3NL) - Bella and Kolto

Areta(dmg 3) - Nightstorm and Reiko (may flank if you wish)

*Other Combatants:*
Fipps (prone)

Kalir

Lightning

Tara

No INIT order - party goes then NPCs. Please post up an action or that you delay/ready.

Pirates are AC 12; HP 11[/sblock]


----------



## sunshadow21 (Jun 27, 2012)

Lighhtning will just continue to hold his small smile as his gaze drifts across the battle. Moving the edge of the grease spot, he will take a moment to activate Storm Burst on Jape before continuing to bask in the chaos that has been unleashed.


----------



## Insight (Jun 27, 2012)

HolyMan said:


> Areta takes a swing at Reiko but the trained martial artist sidesteps the blow easily. (you may take an AoO as she is unarmed)



Reiko takes the opportunity with an off-balance opponent to strike back.  With a fluidity uncommon to these lands, Reiko deftly brushes the attack aside and kicks at the attacker's calf, seeking to drop Areta to the floor.








*OOC:*


With her Reposition class feature, Reiko is going to attempt to trip Areta.  She makes an attack using her CMB in place of BAB.  If this beats the target's CMD, the target is knocked prone.  If the combat maneuver is successful, the attacker is sickened for 1 round (Reflex save DC 12).














*OOC:*


Well, clearly, that didn't work.  If Reiko's attempt failed by 10 or more, Reiko is knocked prone instead.


----------



## Kaodi (Jun 27, 2012)

As a ninja, Nightstorm has no compunctions about attacking someone from behind. Neither is he particularly troubled by hitting (or even killing) a woman. So without hesitation he turns and slips in behind Areta, who has foolishly exposed her back to him, and drives his fist into the back of her head. He steps back as she slumps forward and hits the deck and looks pointedly at the other three who thought to give the newcomers a hard time. " Is there anyone else who insists on learning the hard way that I am here to be a pirate, and not a punching bag for fools? "









*OOC:*


That adds up to 10 damage, so I assumed that adding the 3 I did before she would be out for the count.


----------



## Maidhc O Casain (Jun 28, 2012)

The Tiefling deftly slips around to keep Syl between himself and Bella and throws another punch.

[sblock=Actions]
Move: to Flank Sy
Standard: Attack (1d20+4=15) for Damage (1d3+2=4).
Note that Kolto is wearing his Cestus (though he's punching with the other hand), so counts as armed and does not provoke.[/sblock]

_______________


----------



## Fenris (Jun 28, 2012)

Jaakali turns his hand and swings his arm back aiming the hilt at Jape's head.


----------



## Shayuri (Jun 30, 2012)

Tara's hand is slick with water for a moment. She shakes it off, and water sloshes to the stairs in a great glob.

"I'm Tara Everett," she said, "the daughter and only child of Drake Everett...better known to those on the seas as Dragon's Fang Drake, commanding the Black Talon...and I will not back down before the likes of _you_!"

She lunges at Sy, her eyes glazing over white and filmy as she called on her magic again!


----------



## HolyMan (Jul 1, 2012)

Areta goes down under the blow from Nightstorm and a sickened Sy backs away form Kolto and Bella. Leaving only Jape and Jaakali still fighting at the moment.

The mute lashes out with a meaty fist. He grunts in anger as he misses once more.

The groups spells and skills leave the pirates beaten in moments, But Fipps stands up with one hand on a wall and barks out, "Don't stop! Get them remember what Scourge said!"

[sblock=Combat]
In melee:
Jape(dmg 6NL) - Jaakali

Other Combatants:

Sy(dmg 10NL) - sickened (withdraws; move action to reach)

Bella(delays)

Kolto

Areta(dmg 13; -2 and dying)

Nightstorm

Reiko

Kalir(delays)

Tara

Lightning

Fipps (double move to reach)[/sblock]


----------



## Kaodi (Jul 1, 2012)

Now that it is apparent that these lowly troublemakers were working on the orders of the Scourge, Nightstorm thinks for a moment that perhaps he overdid it when he looks down at the sprawled Areta. " Someone make sure she does not go dying on us, " he says, looking distastefully at the priestess. But even as he says so, he is moving behind Jape, whom he kicks hard right in the kidneys. The man goes down with a painful grunt.









*OOC:*


6 damage.


----------



## sunshadow21 (Jul 1, 2012)

"If this is the best that Scourge can manage to send against us, I will be sorely disappointed. I haven't even broken a sweat." Lightning remains quite calm as he throws another storm burst at Fipps.


----------



## ghostcat (Jul 1, 2012)

Kalir looks at the mayhem going on round him and looks for an opportunity to get into the fight. However the others seem to have it well wrapped up. He gives Flipps a dirty look wishing, not for the first time, that he knew some offensive magic. He leaves Flipps for one of the others and prepares to cast his last _grease_. Just in case the ones on the stairs decide to join in.


[sblock=Spells per day]*1st Level:* (X) (_)[/sblock]


----------



## Insight (Jul 1, 2012)

Reiko moves past the fallen foes and heads towards Fipps.  "You will not stop us, fools."








*OOC:*


Double move to get into melee range with Fipps.  Acrobatics check if needed.

If Fipps is down due to other actions, Reiko will make towards the main deck.


----------



## rangerjohn (Jul 2, 2012)

Bella moves to the downed woman and applies a cure light wounds spell.


----------



## HolyMan (Jul 3, 2012)

With Fipps. Japes, and Areta all down and out the onlookers part as Reiko comes towards them. Some head up towards the middle hold ahead of her, clearly frightened.

Down in the crew hold the battle is all but over as the only combatant left (Sy) huddles in a corner crying and moaning about not getting Bella's lovely hair.

The group stands looking at the mess of the combat but satisfied by how they (as a group) came through it. 

Then the brass clock intones once more, and everyone remembers they have only two more chimes until they will be late to the deck and might suffer some sort of punishment.

[sblock=OOC] The clock chimes 5 times every other round for a min. You have till it stops to get on deck to start the day and avoid punishment.

Please post yourselves making it up on deck in time to start a new day. And good teamwork. [/sblock]


----------



## sunshadow21 (Jul 3, 2012)

Lightning smiles at the carnage as he head up to the deck. Only two days and he already felt right at home amongst this rough crowd. He wondered at how Scourge was going to react to his flunkies being all washed up.


----------



## rangerjohn (Jul 3, 2012)

"You need to choose better companions," Bella tells the woman as she helps the woman to her feet.  Then follows the group up on deck.


----------



## Kaodi (Jul 3, 2012)

Nightstorm has to suppress an angry reaction when he sees Areta brought back to full consciousness, rather than just stabilized. But rather than saying anything he decides he is not going to stick around for a second round with the pirate woman and quickly steps over to the stairs leading up to the main deck. As he climbs the stairs, the ninja takes a deep breath and tries to relax. Better if the rest of these scallywags do not see him troubled.


----------



## Insight (Jul 4, 2012)

Reiko composes herself and strides purposefully but not anxiously onto the main deck.  She takes her normal place among the other crewmen.


----------



## Maidhc O Casain (Jul 4, 2012)

Kolto straightens from his work and looks at his hands, clearly surprised about something. He shakes his hands out as he walks on up the plank to the deck, finding a place next to Rosie and preparing himself to face another day of grueling work.

_______________


----------



## Shayuri (Jul 4, 2012)

Tara lingers just a second, looking at the carnage wrought. Men and women; crew...laid out and injured. Anger curls in the pit of her belly. Such a waste, and for what? What did 'Scourge' stand to gain from this?

Things would be different, she thought, when she had a ship of her own.

Clinging stubbornly to that, she turned and hurried up onto deck, making it just before the final chime sounded.


----------



## ghostcat (Jul 4, 2012)

Hurrying up the stairs after the others, Kalir stops at the top of the stairs and saunters on to the deck, calmly taking his place beside the other crew members.


----------



## Fenris (Jul 6, 2012)

Jaakali flips his knife around as Jape falls. He tucks in hidden back into his belt and continues up the ladder. Scourge would be surprised to see them and not Fipps and company emerge from the hold. He wondered if Scourge would go easy on them. Probably not, they will miss the bells and they will have failed him. No matter, the beating them had put on those thugs would give them some much needed respect on the ship, it would have happened at some point, better for it to have been earlier and as a group. Jaakali suppresses a smile as the sun hits his face as he emerges on deck.


----------



## HolyMan (Jul 6, 2012)

The last tone of the brass clock dies away and the crowded deck is as slient as a ghost.

_...._

_...._

_...._

"Master Scourge!" bellows Mr. Plugg to break the silence. "We are missing some crewmen. Are we not?"

"Aye!"

"Then find them and make sure they are lashed good, before you bring them up on deck."

Master Scourge heads below but not before giving everyone in your little group a stern look first.

Mr. Plugg turns back to the gathered sailors. "And as for the rest of you.."

**SNAP**

_**SNAP**_

_**CRACK**_

"The rest of you gets to work. Or it's the whipping post for the lot of you!"

[sblock=OOC] Ok, we are going to play through a couple days here. To help speed things along but still allow you to take you Ship Actions I wish to break things down this way.

Odd days you will have to make your work checks, and even days you will not. All days you will take your two Ship Actions (one day and one night) but they could be modified by your work roll.

So for everyone next post you will be playing through the next three days. Note that you will work everyday I just don't want to slow things down with a lot of extra rolls (but post fluff accordingly). 

In an ooc block please list the following...

Day 2: day action, night action
Day 3: day action, night action
Day 4: day action, night action

I have added all the NPCs attitudes and DCs to change. That way you may move on if you know you are successful. For fluff purposes you all learn these attitudes during Day 2 as talk of the fight spreads.[/sblock]
[sblock=Work Day 3]
Kolto - *Lookout:* A climb to the crow’s nest 60 feet up, requiring DC 10 Climb checks followed by a DC 10 Perception check.

Reiko - *Bull Session:* Drinking with Ambrose Kroop and listening to his stories. The cook’s mate must drink a rum ration, but is able to take an additional ship action during the day.

Jaakali - *Hauling Rope and Knot Work:* Tying and untying knots in the ship’s ropes and moving heavy coils of rope from one part of the ship to another, requiring a DC 10 Profession (sailor) or Strength check. The PC must also make a DC 10 Constitution check to avoid being fatigued at the end of the shift.

Bella, Tara, and Kalir - *Swab the Decks*: Backbreaking work mopping the decks and scrubbing them with sandstone blocks called holystones, requiring a DC 10 Strength or Constitution check. Failing either check results in the PC being fatigued at the end of the shift.

Lightning - *Rat Catcher:* Catching rats and other vermin below decks, requiring either a DC 10 Stealth check, Survival check, or Dexterity check to catch and kill enough rats, cockroaches, and beetles for a good day’s work.

Nightstorm - *Runner*: Passing messages to the crew and officers of the Wormwood in all parts of the ship except officers’ cabins (areas A4 and A5), requiring a DC 10 Acrobatics check and DC 10 Constitution check.
Failing the Constitution check results in the PC being fatigued at the end of the shift. A PC with the Run feat automatically succeeds at this task.[/sblock]


----------



## Kaodi (Jul 6, 2012)

[sblock=OOC]Day 2 (Day - Sneak, Night - Gamble, Extra Night - Influence Samms Toppin)
Undeterred by the morning's brawl, Nightstorm keeps his eyes peeled while working, taking a closer look at the Lower Hold if the opportunity arises. That night he observes the games the pirates engage in, getting in on the play only if he can do so without having to gamble away his shaving kit or the shirt on his back. And once again, during the night he goes to the cot of Samms Toppin to reminisce about their old home in the Sodden Lands, and maybe find out something else useful.

Day 3 (Day - Sneak, Night - Sleep, Extra Night - Influence Samms Toppin)
Not satisfied that he has quite won Barefoot over to his cause yet, Nightstorm spends the day thinking about what else he might say. The job the have him on today, running, is a welcome change of pace from swabbing the decks, though it requires his agility and it is tiring enough. It does, however, give him a chance to peek into the Quartermaster's and Cook's shared cabin. That night he decides to sleep and relax a bit, though during the night he once again wakes to speak with Barefoot Samms Toppin.

Day 4 (Day - Sneak, Night - Gamble)
Nightstorm wakes from sleep well rested, and works relatively contentedly that day. When the opportunity arises, he sneaks a look at the Quartermaster's Store, wondering if the pirate scum who stole his possessions have stashed them here. After work is done for the evening, he goes down to watch the games, and to inquire about whether after the drubbing they new recruits gave the four troublemakers, whether they would be interesting is seeing a fight between him and the Tian woman, Reiko. For the first time, he sleeps soundly through the night without waking to get in a late night chat. 
[/sblock]


----------



## Maidhc O Casain (Jul 6, 2012)

Day 01
The Red-Man scrounges a water skin and hauls himself easily up the rigging to the crow's nest, where he spends the best part of the day enjoying the solitude and the sea air. He comes down only once, to refill his skin . . . and to 'get lost'  for a few minutes looking for the water tun. It only makes sense that provisions would be in the Quartermaster's stores . . .  In the evening he swaps stories and gripes with Rosie about the loss of his blade, "although I did well enough without it this morning. Skourge's cronies _might_ think twice before tangling with us again." The tough-as-nails halfling seems to warm up, and the two are forming an "odd-couple" sort of friendship . . .  

[sblock=Day/Night 01]
Work: Take 10 on Climb Checks, Perception (Lookout) = 12.
Day: Sneak-a-Peek at the Quartermaster's Store (Perception = 20).
Night: Influence Rosie (Diplomacy = 19).
[/sblock]

Day 02
Another day at the best job on the ship . . . hanging out in the Crow's Nest, feeling the sea-breeze over his bare pate, working on his tan . . .  Today on his trip down for water, Kolto makes a point to stop by the Quartermaster's Store again, this time chatting up Cut-Throat Grok while he's there. ("You look like you know your way around a blade . . . you don't, by chance, have a finely made Falcata in the plundered loot? That blade's been my constant companion since before I can remember; she's been more faithful to me than any other woman I've met and I'd hate to think her gone from me forever . . .  And speaking of women, I've got a . . . friend . . . aboard who says something was taken from her when she, um, 'boarded.' Rosie's not told me what she lost, but it might help my cause if I knew. You wouldn't have any ideas, hey?")

That night, feeling pretty good about his friendship with Rosie, he spends a few minutes with her in the mess, clinks mugs on the rum ration, and racks in early.

[sblock=Day/Night 02]
If Cut-Throat revealed anything about Rosie's lost item, he'll make sure he tells her about it during evening mess.

Work: Take 10 on the Climb Checks, Perception (Lookout) = 13.
Day: Influence (Cut-Throat Grok) = 18 (Not sure whether or not this is allowed as there's no DC listed for Cut-Throat, but thought it worth a try).
Night: Sleep (Recover Shield Spell)
[/sblock]

Day 03
On the third day, Kolto gives up the shenanigans and decides just to enjoy his job. He keeps a sharp eye out, revels in the freedom of the Crow's Nest, and - after once more toasting Rosie and sharing a few stories, racks early.

[sblock=Day/Night 03]

Day: Take 10 Climb, Work Diligently - Perception (Lookout) = 18
Night: Sleep
[/sblock]
_______________


----------



## Insight (Jul 6, 2012)

*OOC:*


Day 2 - Day: Reiko wants to find out where the ship is headed and along that route, if there is any land where she might jump ship.  This will be an ongoing pursuit and I suppose it should start with some Diplomacy checks, which I will make below.  I figure Peppery Longfarthing would be the first logical step in this process.  Would she be the "navigator"?

BTW I do not see a Diplomacy DC for Peppery Longfarthing.  Let me know if this action is not possible and I will think of something else.

Day 2 - Night: Sleep
Day 3 - Day (Drinking with Ambrose Kroop): Fortitude check is made below.  She has 2 actions today, so she will "Work Dilligently" and then More Influence - Diplomacy with Peppery Longfarthing.
Day 3 - Night: Sleep
Day 4 - Day: More Influence - Diplomacy stuff with Peppery Longfarthing.
Day 4 - Night: Talk to Nightstorm about his staging fights idea.







Reiko sits on a stool next to the larder.  While listening to the cook babble on about his sea tales, she stares at a half-full glass of rum.  Reiko so wishes she could be done with this ship.  She never wanted to be a sailor.

Once Kroop had dozed off, Reiko makes her way out of this galley and carefully sneaks around the ship.  Reiko has the idea that she should figure out where the Wormwood is going.  And she figures that the person who might know that would be the sailing master, Peppery Longfarthing.

Reiko manages to locate Peppery Longfarthing on the top deck.

"So," Reiko begins.  "How are the winds today?"

She moves in closer.  "How do you stay so calm, so professional, with all of these swarthy heathens on this vessel?  Do the men pester you?  Do they ask you for "favors"?  Do you keep them at bay?"









*OOC:*


This would be the first Diplomacy check.  Depending on how this goes, Reiko would be back on Day 3 (and possibly Day 4) to see if she can find out where the Wormwood is going.

EDIT 1: I just realized Reiko should have a -1 Diplomacy, so those checks just got worse.

EDIT 2: Well, with those rolls, I don't suppose Reiko gets any information.  This is largely a waste of time; Reiko is not trained in any sort of social skills.  Not sure what else to do with her.







The following evening, Reiko makes her way around the Wormwood to find her fellow conscriptee, Nightstorm, in his bunk.

"Nightstorm, I have thought about your proposition and I think it makes sense.  We should talk."


----------



## rangerjohn (Jul 6, 2012)

Bella looks to Mr. Plugg in amazement, raising her voice to hopefully get the Captain's attention.  "you can't be as stupid as you act!  The captain tells you to bring me back aboard, because we cannot spare a man and what do you do?  Try to kill a group.  I realize they failed Scourge and probably you, but at least let them recover from one beating before you give them another.  Or do you relish the prospect of doing this work your self?"


----------



## sunshadow21 (Jul 6, 2012)

Lightning generally keeps quiet, though he is not afraid to use create water to quench his thirst or the thirst of his fellow friendly swabs during the day, given that folks already know about his affinity to water. Catching rats is easy work and he uses the free time to keep his eyes and ears open as he works, allowing the others of his group to work on the rest of the crew, his own skills in that department quite lacking. 

The second day on the ship, he focuses mostly on the galley and quartermaster's store, figuring if any gossip was to be had, that would be the place, and it would help him get a better measure of Reiko. That night, he partakes of some minor gambling, more to be hospitable and the challenge of the game itself than anything else.

The third day, he shifts his attention to the lower hold and tries to get a feel for what individuals tended to work what shifts, allowing for effective planning of any fun down the line. The evening is spent once more doing some light gambling and socializing. So as not to be completely friendless, he starts to chat up some of the more indifferent folks, gauging their interests and gaining their trust.

The fourth day, he focuses on the middle hold, trying to get a feel for anything else of interest he might pick up as people pass through on their own duties. That night, he continues to chat up his fellow swabs, hoping that patience and diligence can make up for his lack of training in the diplomatic arts, and his efforts pay off as he gets Jack Srimshaw to open up a bit before he turns in to bed.

[sblock=activity]day 2 day = sneak (galley, quartermaster's store)
day 2 night = gamble

day 3 day = sneak (lower hold/crew berths)
day 3 night = influence Jack Scrimshaw

day 4 day = sneak (middle hold)
day 4 night = influence Jack Scrimshaw[/sblock]









*OOC:*


Day 4 day perception checks should have been 1d20+8, so add 4 to that rolll.


----------



## ghostcat (Jul 9, 2012)

After the mornings affray, Kelir decides that him and his fellow combatants need more allies in the crew. So over the next few days he does his best to charm so of the least hostile of the crew.

He continues using _Prestidigitation_ to help with the backbreaking work. Unfortunately the work was so hard that some nights all he could do was collapse into his bunk.

[sblock=OOC]*Day 2 - Day Action:* Influence Ratline 
*Day 2 - Night Action:* Influence Patch
*Day 3 - Day Action:* Influence Giffer
*Day 3 - Night Action:* Sleep
*Day 4 - Day Action:*  Influence Giffer
*Day 4 - Night Action:*  Influence (either Patch or Kipper)

Use _Archaeologist's Luck_ on all Influence Rolls plus Day 2 Rolls have +2 from previous nights performance.[/sblock]


----------



## HolyMan (Jul 12, 2012)

Scourge ignores Bella's triad and shoulders by her and the others to get below decks.

______________________________________________

Reiko's bull session:

During the drinking and story telling Ambrose gets very quiet and almost looks sober for a second. He leans close to the cooks mate and says solemnly. 



> _“It’s poison, this ship, but don’t let anyone hear you say it aloud. The hull listens, see, and the cap’n hears it all. Poison the Wormwood is, though, rotten to the core. You’ll not meet a more nasty, sour piece of work than Cap’n Harrigan in all your days at sea, and his crew’s the same, ’specially the first mate, Mr. Plugg. Vicious little sod, he is. He’d take his own mother’s liver to the butcher to make pies with, he would. But they leave me alone, mostly. They know I can’t ’arm ’em.”_




After the ominous warnings he slinks off without another word. Reiko finds him later asleep with his rooster cradled in his arm. Disgusted she sets to cooking the evening meal herself.


----------



## rangerjohn (Jul 12, 2012)

Since speaking does no good, Bella shuts up and waits for her chance to escape.  Unless, 
Mr. Plugg pushes the situation again.  Then the Queen will be choosing a pirate, it will be battle to the death.  She is on her last nerve.


----------



## Fenris (Jul 12, 2012)

Now here was work more to Jaakali's liking. Knot work kept the body lean and the mind sharp. Moving the ropes around also gave him an excuse to explore more of the ship.

[sblock=OOC]
Day 2 day action=sneak (foredeck)/ night action =sleep
Day 3 action=sneak (poopdeck)/ night action= gamble
day 4 action= sneak (bilges)/night actin= gamble
[/sblock]


----------



## Shayuri (Jul 12, 2012)

Tara spent most of the next day fuming over her situation. At sea, as planned, but NOT in the capacity she'd envisioned. She needed help. The others that fought with her in the brawl that morning, maybe...but not JUST them. She found time during the day to sidle up to one of the other swabs. Tilly had a sense of humor about her, which Tara appreciated, and she liked her rum...which had potential in a friend, under the circumstances.

Unfortunately, small talk proved fruitless. Tara was out of practice, and her continuing smoldering anger just made her come off as insincere.

That night she tried taking the edge off by taking part in the nightly game of dice.

----

The next day she spent just working. Trying to hatch a plan. But there were dead ends everywhere she looked. The officers were on another level. You couldn't get to them, and they were handpicked and loyal...at least as far as she could tell. The rest of the crew was riffraff. Barely more than slaves.

She tried catching up with Tilly again that night, with an offering of her rum ration to make amends for the previous day's awkwardness. Tilly seemed the type to hold a grudge though...and Tara continued to get nowhere.

----

Finally she figured out to claim to be on an errand, and run down into the cargo hold. The officer's quarters were on the fore of the ship, directly above the middle hold's end. Tara spent the few minutes she could afford to be off the deck, looking for holes, cracks...crevices...anything she might use to try to spy or listen in. She needed an angle. Information. An edge. SOMETHING.

Finally, dispirited after several days of captivity, she just went to sleep. She wasn't ready to give up...but it was getting harder to keep that black cloud of despair at bay.

(OOC - Just want to say that I have the -lousiest- luck with this die roller. Any chance we can use Invisible Castle? At least there it seems to average out. )

[sblock=Actions]Day 2 - Influence Tilly
Night 2 - Gamble

Day 2 - Work Diligently (+4 Con check)
Night 2 - Influence Tilly

Day 4 - Sneak (A6 - Middle Hold)
Night 4 - Sleep[/sblock]


----------



## HolyMan (Jul 13, 2012)

OOC: Note I will not be doing this again. Yuck.

[sblock=Crunch and notes]
*Nightstorm

*Day 2: 
sneak - successful: Since you don't have Disable Device ranks, you can't break into any of the footlockers.

gamble - the pirates play a dangerous drinking game named "Heaver" based on who can take the most rum rations without throwing up. Not knowing who to bet on Nightstorm just watches to see who he may place a bet on another day.

influence - failed

Day3:
sneak - unsuccessful: The cabin is currently in use by Ambrose for his bull session, then him sleeping it off.

influence - successful: She is now helpful.

Day 4:
sneak - successful: Nightstorm learns that the parties gear is part of the quartermaster stores but locked up tight. (To retrieve something you will have to take the shop action.) Need Disable Device to steal back anything.

gamble - that night the pirates play "Hog Lob" - the tossing of a greased covered lead ingot across the deck to get it inside a chalk circle

*Kolto:*

Day2:
Sneak - successful: A quick look while Grok is out reveals two tuns of rum rations and 6 large chests each locked up tight. Again no disable device = no gets to peek, sorry.

influence - successful: Rosie is now helpful and tells Kolto that she got back most of her stuff (with help from Sandara) after being recruited. But she didn't get back her fiddle and misses having it to play.

Day3:
influence - successful: Grok shows you the fiddle but only allows you to take it for the promise of a song. (We will RP that soon watch for my post and aid another roll from Rosie.)

sleep - auto success

Day4:
work diligently - successful

sleep - auto success

*Reiko-*

Day2:
infulence - unsuccessful
sleep - auto succeeded

Day3:
work diligently - successful - that's good as you were cooking alone.
influence - unsuccessful

Day4:
influence - unsuccessful - and no longer able to try with this NPC
RP - auto successful

*Bella-
*
no actions taken...

*Lightning-

*Day2:
sneak (galley): successful - Items found/pilfered hand axe, short sword, 2 waterskins, harpoon, grapple, 7sp 

gamble - the pirates play a dangerous drinking game named "Heaver" based on who can take the most rum rations without throwing up. Not knowing who to bet on Lightning just watches to see who he might place a bet on another night.

Day3
sneak(lower hold/crew berths) Successful - but need Disable Device to break into lockers.

influence(Jack Scrimshaw) unsuccessful

Day 4
sneak(middle hold) - unsuccessful

influence(Jack Scrimshaw) - successful

*Kalir-*

Day2:
Influence Ratline - very successful now helpful
Influence Patch - unsuccessful

Day3:
Influence Giffer - unsuccessful

Sleep -auto success

Day4:
Influence Giffer - successful

Influence Kipper - unsuccessful

*Jaakali*

Day2:
sneak (foredeck) - successful (but nothing really to find)

sleep - auto success

Day3
sneak (poopdeck) - successful Besides the wheel to stir the ship the poop deck has one other interesting item. A dead pirate sits in a cage with a parrot(nearly out of feathers) atop it. Need Handle Animal to get the bird down though.

gamble - Arm wrestling contest abound but you have nothing you wish to part with as a wager.

Day 4
action sneak (bilges) - successful Find: suit of leather armor, three heavy maces, 12sp, in some old crates and a masterwork handaxe in the dark water. You feel there is more stuff under the water but had to leave due to work detail coming down.

gamble  that night the pirates play "Hog Lob" - the tossing of a greased covered lead ingot across the deck to get it inside a chalk circle. Since you have a wager you may make one and take a turn. It's a range attack AC 20 to get a perfect throw in the center. Players get a -4 to hit unless they have the Throw Anything feat.

*Tara*

Day 2
Influence Tilly - unsuccessful
Gamble - the pirates play a dangerous drinking game named "Heaver" based on who can take the most rum rations without throwing up. Not knowing who to bet on Tara just watches to see who she may place a bet on another day.

Day3:
Work Diligently - successful

Influence Tilly - unsuccessful

Day 4
Sneak (Middle Hold) - unsuccessful
Sleep - auto success
[/sblock]


----------



## HolyMan (Jul 13, 2012)

One evening finds Rosie tuning her fiddle and tapping a small foot. Soon little Jack Scrimshaw starts an old shanty, then joined by the crew.

[ame="http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=fJ53mQDLFOk&feature=fvwrel"]Pirates: Hoist The Colours If Freedom Was Lost. -Full Version - YouTube[/ame]

After the crew is drunk Grok steps forward for quiet waving her great axe around. "Quiet! Quiet! The Red Man is going to sing."
 
Rosie looks on with a big smile and nods. Then she puts her fiddle under her chin and begins to play.


----------



## Maidhc O Casain (Jul 13, 2012)

Kolto's face takes on a look first of shock, then embarrassment . . . the limelight is definitely _not_ where the bookish man prefers to spend his time. But something in the life and joy Rosie infuses into her fiddle-play calls to him, sets movement to his feet and a song in his mind. He takes a long pull from his tankard and, throwing caution to the wind, hops upon a stool and launches into a jaunty, ribald tune about a pirate, a tavern wench and an improbably intelligent monkey. Soon enough the room is rocking, feet pounding the deck and hands thumping tables to keep time. The "red-man" puts more and more into his song until it's wildly inappropriate closing lines; as he sings the final note and Rosie's fiddle stills, he looks somewhat surprised, then embarrassed once more. He hops down from the stool, strides over to the musician and gently kisses the back of her bow hand as he bows.
_______________


----------



## HolyMan (Jul 16, 2012)

The pirates aboard the Wormwood take to the song stamping there feet or banging the railing in time with the shanty.

When he's done Kolto is surprised by the large kiss the half-orc Grok lays on him, before turning to start get another song going.

The  night ends with music in the air although not all the crew are happy. As the group heads below they each notice the looks they get from Scourge and Mr. Plugg. 

If anything they look to be in an even more sour mood than the first day the group came aboard.

OCC: The group now has a +4 bonus to influence Cut-Throat Grok should anyone wish to work on getting their equipment back.

_______________________________________________

They fifth day aboard the Wormwood dawns cool as dark clouds come down from the northeast. Although it doesn't rain throughout the day it is only a matter of time before a good drenching catches the ship.

Mr. Plugg and Scourge are relentless in their task mastering and it is a relief when the day is over and the evening meal is being served up.

[sblock=Work and Actions]
Please only take your day time ship actions for now as there is a special post coming up after dinner. 

Work for Day 5:

*Rigger:* Mainsail Duties: Tough work raising and lowering the mainsail, requiring a DC 10 Profession (sailor) or Strength check. The PC must also make a DC 10 Constitution check to avoid being fatigued at the endof the shift.

*Swabs:* Swab the Decks: Backbreaking work mopping the decks and scrubbing them with sandstone blocks called holystones, requiring a DC 10 Strength or Constitution check. Failing either check results in the PC being fatigued at the end of the shift.
*
Cook's Mate*: Fishing: Catching tonight’s supper using the ship’s nets. A DC 10 Profession (fisherman) or Survival check provides enough fish. A failed check results in a day in the bilges as punishment the following
day.[/sblock]

OCC: Only 16 more IC days to go till LvL 2


----------



## sunshadow21 (Jul 16, 2012)

Lightning, feeling more comfortable about the ship and it's inhabitants, is not hesitant to use to _create water_ to in the task of cleaning off the deck. Not really being his strong point, he chooses to focus his entire attention on the task at hand, quietly anticipating the storm.


----------



## Kaodi (Jul 16, 2012)

Nightstorm attempts to make the best of his work swabbing the decks, and when he has the opportunity he tries to take another quick look at the Quartermaster's Cabin. Unfortunately, Nightstorm seems to get some of the worst of the work today. But fortunately, long years of working hard have weathered him to such labour.

[sblock=OOC]Good thing Nightstorm has the ability to ignore fatigue once a day from Heart of the Fields,  .[/sblock]


----------



## Maidhc O Casain (Jul 16, 2012)

Kolto sets to work with a will, but as he hauls the sail he's continuously distracted by thoughts of the Wormwood's Quartermaster.  He gets the work done, but his heart just isn't in it. That kiss . . . what did it mean? Just a moment of drunken fancy and getting caught up in the revelry? Try as he might, he simply couldn't imagine that the surly half-orc - helpful as she'd been - could be "sweet" on _anyone_!

Finally, he decides to take a quick break and head down to pay the lady a visit.

[sblock=Actions]Don't want to derail the game so I'll just make the roll and let HM post the results in his usual descriptive style .

Profession (Sailor) (1d20+4=10)
Constitution Check (1d20=16)
Diplomacy (1d20+4=22) (to Influence Grok)[/sblock]

[sblock=Stat Block]
KOLTO TENGERE	CR 1/2
Male Tiefling Magus (Bladebound, Kensai) 1
NN Medium Outsider (Native)
*Init *+2; *Senses *Darkvision; Perception +0
--------------------
*DEFENSE*
--------------------
*AC *12, touch 12, flat-footed 10. . (+2 Dex)
*hp *9 (1d8)
*Fort *+2, *Ref *+2, *Will *+2
*Defensive Abilities *Canny Defense +1; *Resist *cold 5, electricity 5, fire 5
--------------------
*OFFENSE*
--------------------
*Spd *30 ft.
*Melee *Cestus +2 (1d4+2/19-20/x2) and
. . Unarmed Strike +2 (1d3+2/20/x2)
*Magus (Bladebound, Kensai) Spells Known *(CL 1, 2 melee touch, 2 ranged touch):
1 (2/day) _Shield (DC 16), Feather Fall (DC 16)_
0 (at will) _Acid Splash, Ray of Frost_
--------------------
*STATISTICS*
--------------------
*Str *14, * Dex *15, * Con *10, * Int *20, * Wis *10, * Cha *10
*Base Atk *+0; *CMB *+2; *CMD *14
*Feats *Fiendish Heritage, Weapon Focus: Falcata
*Traits *Abendego Spellpiercer (Sodden Lands), Ancient Explorer: Knowledge (Local)
*Skills *Bluff +2, Climb +6, Knowledge (Arcana) +9, Knowledge (Local) +10, Knowledge (Planes) +9, Profession (Sailor) +4, Spellcraft +9, Stealth +4, Swim +6
*Languages *Abyssal, Common, Draconic, Dwarven, Elven, Gnome, Infernal, Polyglot
*SQ *Arcane Pool (+1) (6/day) (Su), Chosen Weapon: Falcata, Spell Combat (Ex)
*Combat Gear *Cestus; *Other Gear *Travelling Spellbook (blank)
--------------------
*SPECIAL ABILITIES*
--------------------
*Abendego Spellpiercer (Sodden Lands)* +2 to Concentration checks
*Arcane Pool (+1) (6/day) (Su)* Infuse own power into a held weapon, granting enhancement bonus or selected item powers.
*Canny Defense +1 (Ex)* +INT bonus to AC (max Duelist level).
*Chosen Weapon: Falcata* Kensai abilities only function when wielding a weapon of this type.
*Damage Resistance, Cold (5)* You have the specified Damage Resistance against Cold attacks.
*Damage Resistance, Electricity (5)* You have the specified Damage Resistance against Electricity attacks.
*Damage Resistance, Fire (5)* You have the specified Damage Resistance against Fire attacks.
*Darkvision (60 feet)* You can see in the dark (black and white vision only).
*Fiendish Heritage* You possess a strong tie to your fiendish ancestors, granting you favorable abilities.

Prerequisite: Tiefling, must be taken at 1st level.

Benefit: Your fiendish bloodline proves particularly strong, being tied to a specific race 
*Spell Combat (Ex)* Use a weapon with one hand at -2 and cast a spell with the other.

Hero Lab® and the Hero Lab logo are Registered Trademarks of LWD Technology, Inc. Free download at Lone Wolf Development
Pathfinder® and associated marks and logos are trademarks of Paizo Publishing, LLC®, and are used under license.[/sblock]
_______________


----------



## Shayuri (Jul 17, 2012)

Tara does her work, looking for another chance to get down into the cargo hold. There had to be something there, some way to spy on the officers. A knothole. A crack. Something! The breaks weren't long enough to look in detail, but perhaps if she searched in small portions, slowly covering the area, she'd eventually stumble onto something.

But spending her breaks still moving, just means she doesn't get enough rest. By the end of the day she felt like she'd be willing to walk the plank if it meant she could sit down at the end.

(Action: Stealth - Checking out the cargo hold under the officer's quarters again.)


----------



## rangerjohn (Jul 17, 2012)

Bella sticks to work during the day and will attempt to talk to the quartermaster at night.

OOC: Is that good enough?  I'll be missing these high rolls in combat though.


----------



## Fenris (Jul 18, 2012)

Jaakali worked over the last few days to haul up his treasures from the bilge. He found a out of the way beam were he was able to stash the items and remain fairly well hidden. Jaakali kept up his work in the rigging, hauling the mainsail. It was hard work, but he knew the work well, and the wind in his face and taste of salt were comforts to him.

[sblock=OOC]
Day5 rigger/sneak checking out the bilge again.

And fatigued for dinner 

Took some liberty with hiding stuff, let me know if we need to modify that.
[/sblock]


----------



## HolyMan (Jul 19, 2012)

Grok is delighted to see Kolto the following day and says she has something special for him. 

Although hard to see the blush on the Red-man he starts to raise a hand in refusal of what he thinks he's about to be offered and suddenly finds the hilt of his falcata once more in his grip.

The wooden handle curves around his dark red hand as if trying to caress it, while the weight of the blade causes his arm to tingle in remembered bliss. (descriptive enough for you)

Speechless, Kolto turns to Grok as he tries to find the words. She smiles at him as if she understands. 

"Here is the rest of your things," she says with a gesture to the crossbow, bolts, and pack lying on a table."I heard about the fight you and the others got into. Let them know if they should want their items back they can come down to get them. Maybe then the others will leave them alone."

Her eyes look deep into Kolto's. "No one will bother you now, my Red-man." 

[sblock=OOC]Well now. May be an on ship romance brewing that I didn't see coming. You beat that DC by 11 so helpful + is what I RP'ed.

So now everyone may get back their starting gear with a Diplomacy check DC 0 - (yes rangerjohn that was a wasted high roll, sorry.) and a ship action to Shop, normally day only but now Grok will let the PCs into the quartermasters area after she locks up.

You may also try the following actions with the quartermaster which also require the Shop ship action:
- loan of goods worth up to 150gp DC 11
- loan of equipment up to 300gp DC 21

Note the +4 was only to influence her and is now moot as she is helpful now. 

So far only Kolto and Bella have gotten their starting gear back. And everyone will have to wait till after my special post before posting night ship actions.

Just need actions and checks from Insight and ghostcat. Will update FRI night regardless though.[/sblock]

[sblock=EDIT]Also everyone has a footlocker (with a poor lock DC 15) near their hammock. But Fenris you may hide things as it adds to the RP.[/sblock]


----------



## ghostcat (Jul 20, 2012)

Kalir keeps on with the seemingly never-ending task of swabbing the decks. Whenever possible he cheats and uses his _Prestidigitation_ spell. At the same time he keeps skiving off and chatting to Tilly.

Unfortunately Kalir find talking to Tilly heavy going and falls behind with his swabbing. He ends up having to rush to catch up  and exhausts himself.


----------



## HolyMan (Jul 25, 2012)

As the evening meal starts to wind down Mr. Plugg calls for silence as he takes and walks out to the center of the deck. With a nod to Master Scourge (who then heads below deck) he turns in a slow circle looking over everyone as they finish their meals.

"I think things have gotten a bit boring hereabouts," he shouts acting like some showman about to introduce his next act. "And I think I know just the thing to liven' up this old tub."

Most of the crew smile or rub their hands in anticipation, obviously knowing what is to come. And then Master Scourge comes back on deck with the simpleton Owlbear Hartshorn in tow, and a cheer erupts from half the watching men and women, followed by a chant of "Fight. Fight. Fight."

Mr. Plugg raising a hand to silence the crew once more, but by the huge grin on his face he is enjoying the spotlight. "Yes a fight, a match up if you will. But who to pit against the Owlbear? Who would stand a chance?"

Not waiting for volunteers Mr. Plugg moves quickly to stand before Nightstorm. "I've heard you've been wanting to test your skills since you got on board. And you watch the crew gamble almost every night, but don't seem to have anything to wager." His smile shows his nearly perfect white teeth. "Well tonight's your lucky night," he says pulling out a small sack of coins. "You get your fight and if you manage to beat Owlbear I'll throw in this purse." The sounds of coins clinking together comes from the burlap bag as he waits for an answer.

Nightstorm stands easily against the rail watching and listening in silence. When Mr. Plugg is done the ninja nods once in acceptance and the crowd roars it's approval. "We have a match the Owlbear versus the Sod-lander!" the first mate yells above the noise. "Bare-knuckled fists or wrestling only! No magic tricks and no help from your friends!"

Quickly the crew jostle for a good position to watch as they form a fighting circle around the two combatants. The Owlbear looks to have gotten his name from the recent tar and feathering that some cruel mischievous crewmen played on the man. Nightstorm wears a determined look as he watches and waits for some sort of signal to go. But nothing happens and the Owlbear gets the jump on the man.

The savage Owlbear let's out a huge demoralizing roar, that makes Nightstorm take a half a step back from the man.  Nightstorm is somewhat taken aback by Owlbear's display. Having encountered the man chained up on his first day of work, he is suddenly not terribly confident about his chances against such a savage.

As such, when the ninja moves in for the attack, his roundhouse is misjudged and falls short as his opponent leans back slightly.

With his opponent within arms length the long armed Owlbear clasps his hands together and brings them up high above his opponent. Before the double axe chop comes down hard across Nightstorm's back, the ninja attempts to jam his fist into Owlbear's face, but he hardly has time to register his miss before being walloped.

The crowd roars again cheering as the opponents circle one another. Nightstorm notices that Owlbear keeps his head tilted to the left and only his right eye on him. As the combatants move back and forth Owlbear tries not to let Nightstorm over on his left side.

The ninja still shaken a bit finds it no surprise when his next attack is also completely ineffective, and easily blocked by his opponent. But as the return counterstrike comes the ninja prepares to duck and roll as he dives to the left, his fist connecting with the pirate's solid stomach as he moves by, knocking the wind out of Owlbear. He rolls out of the way of the oncoming haymaker, and the meaty fist sails over him. Quickly recovering and getting back on his feet, Nightstorm spins and slams his knee into Owlbear's side, dealing another solid blow, though the man seems he has a lot of fight left in him yet. 

Owlbear staggers and looking a little fazed, by the repeated blows, attempts another punch at Nightstorm that misses completely, but still allows the ninja to counterstrike.

Nightstorm is not quite able to capitalize on the wounded Owlbear as he follows through with his swing. When he turns though he gives Owlbear a solid knock on the head, but it is not quite the blow it could have been.

The sailors gathered round urge on both combatants, some now even crying out for Nightstorm to win. But Mr. Plugg is not so sure, as he notices Nightstorm's advantage, and all the extra opportunities Owlbear has given the ninja to attack.

"Owlbear! Here!" he says sliding a club across the deck, trying to even the odds.

Owlbear steps back and picks up the club. He swings it around getting a feel for the weapon, and the sailors roar louder. Turning to face Nightstorm he holds the weapon up defensively across his chest to protect himself.

Nightstorm smiles wickedly. "I reckon you just as good as conceded this match," says the ninja, no longer feeling so cowed by the bigger, crazier man. "But we might as well give these folks the rest of their show."

Stepping forward, he pivots on one foot as the other rockets forth to slip past Owlbear's guard and give him a solid kick in the chest. All the while, Nightstorm watches for the moment he needs to dodge that piece of lumber.

But the kick sends Owlbear reeling into the crowd. They jostle and push on the big man to get back into the fight. Soon he is back standing beside the ready to fight Nightstorm.

Owlbear's eyes go wide and he looks afraid as he backs away from his opponent. His club is held at his side as he withdraws.

Nightstorm steps back into a fighting stance and readies himself for if Owlbear approaches again. "Looks like your man does not have his heart in it anymore," he says. "Were he in his right mind, I might take a certain amount of pleasure in that as I finished mopping the deck with him. But he isn't."

Owlbear's eyes go from terror to relief as the anticipated attack never comes. He gives Nightstorm a grin as he stands there.

Then Mr. Plugg steps up and slaps Owlbear in the back of the head. "Bouts over!" he says in disgust tossing the sack of coins to the ninja before stalking off to the officers cabin, dragging Owlbear behind him.

The crowd surges forward as the quick ninja scoops up the coins, but they only wish to pat the man on the back in congratulations.


----------



## Fenris (Jul 26, 2012)

> You must spread some Experience Points around before giving it to Holy Man again












*OOC:*


Somebody cover me for that, 'cuz that was an awesome write up. And a crap load of work. Kudos HM.


----------



## HolyMan (Jul 26, 2012)

[sblock=OOC] Thanks but half of that came from Kaodi. We pm'ed the fight and I just put it altogether. I figured that was better than everyone standing around watching the Day 5 event,

With the fight over everyone can post their night ship action if they wish to take one.[/sblock]


----------



## ghostcat (Jul 28, 2012)

Kalir waits until the rest of the crew has finished congratulating Nightstorm before going up to congratulate him himself "That was awesome. Mr Plugg won't try anything like that again. Still I feel he has it in for us newcomers and can't help be wonder what he will try next."

Kalir is feeling exhausted after a day of scrubbing and retires to his berth as soon as it is possible.


----------



## rangerjohn (Jul 28, 2012)

"No, he will up the ante," Bella replies.  Probably, send his toadies against an individual, next time.  If one of us wasn't in the kitchen, he would probably try to poison us.  So everybody keep a sharp lookout, and try not to be alone.  Why he doesn't want us here, when he brought us here, I don't know."


----------



## sunshadow21 (Jul 28, 2012)

Lightning watches quietly, not terribly surprised at the blatant cheating on the part of the officer. "Tis certain he will try something. The hostility is strange. I don't expect them to treat new "recruits" with completely friendliness, but this is just bizarre." He spends the rest of the evening continuing to talk with Jack Scrimshaw.


----------



## Maidhc O Casain (Jul 30, 2012)

Kolto makes some minor adjustments to his gear, getting re-accustomed to the weight as he watches the fight with clinical detachment, analyzing each combatant's moves with a critical eye and refraining from any overt show of emotion even as his fellow press-gang member comes out the victor.

Once the fight's over, he resumes his assigned duties for the day and finishes out his work before going below for mess. He hits his rack immediately after mess, and dreams sweet dreams of his beloved falcata - and not so sweet dreams of the fabulous Grok - until he wakes in the morning.

[sblock=Stat Block]
KOLTO TENGERE	CR 1/2
Male Tiefling Magus (Bladebound, Kensai) 1
NN Medium Outsider (Native)
*Init *+2; *Senses *Darkvision; Perception +0
--------------------
*DEFENSE*
--------------------
*AC *12, touch 12, flat-footed 10. . (+2 Dex)
*hp *9 (1d8)
*Fort *+2, *Ref *+2, *Will *+2
*Defensive Abilities *Canny Defense +1; *Resist *cold 5, electricity 5, fire 5
--------------------
*OFFENSE*
--------------------
*Spd *30 ft.
*Melee *Cestus +2 (1d4+2/19-20/x2) and
. . Unarmed Strike +2 (1d3+2/20/x2)
*Magus (Bladebound, Kensai) Spells Known *(CL 1, 2 melee touch, 2 ranged touch):
1 (2/day) _Shield (DC 16), Feather Fall (DC 16)_
0 (at will) _Acid Splash, Ray of Frost_
--------------------
*STATISTICS*
--------------------
*Str *14, * Dex *15, * Con *10, * Int *20, * Wis *10, * Cha *10
*Base Atk *+0; *CMB *+2; *CMD *14
*Feats *Fiendish Heritage, Weapon Focus: Falcata
*Traits *Abendego Spellpiercer (Sodden Lands), Ancient Explorer: Knowledge (Local)
*Skills *Bluff +2, Climb +6, Knowledge (Arcana) +9, Knowledge (Local) +10, Knowledge (Planes) +9, Profession (Sailor) +4, Spellcraft +9, Stealth +4, Swim +6
*Languages *Abyssal, Common, Draconic, Dwarven, Elven, Gnome, Infernal, Polyglot
*SQ *Arcane Pool (+1) (6/day) (Su), Chosen Weapon: Falcata, Spell Combat (Ex)
*Combat Gear *Cestus; *Other Gear *Travelling Spellbook (blank)
--------------------
*SPECIAL ABILITIES*
--------------------
*Abendego Spellpiercer (Sodden Lands)* +2 to Concentration checks
*Arcane Pool (+1) (6/day) (Su)* Infuse own power into a held weapon, granting enhancement bonus or selected item powers.
*Canny Defense +1 (Ex)* +INT bonus to AC (max Duelist level).
*Chosen Weapon: Falcata* Kensai abilities only function when wielding a weapon of this type.
*Damage Resistance, Cold (5)* You have the specified Damage Resistance against Cold attacks.
*Damage Resistance, Electricity (5)* You have the specified Damage Resistance against Electricity attacks.
*Damage Resistance, Fire (5)* You have the specified Damage Resistance against Fire attacks.
*Darkvision (60 feet)* You can see in the dark (black and white vision only).
*Fiendish Heritage* You possess a strong tie to your fiendish ancestors, granting you favorable abilities.

Prerequisite: Tiefling, must be taken at 1st level.

Benefit: Your fiendish bloodline proves particularly strong, being tied to a specific race 
*Spell Combat (Ex)* Use a weapon with one hand at -2 and cast a spell with the other.

Hero Lab® and the Hero Lab logo are Registered Trademarks of LWD Technology, Inc. Free download at Lone Wolf Development
Pathfinder® and associated marks and logos are trademarks of Paizo Publishing, LLC®, and are used under license.[/sblock]
_______________


----------



## Kaodi (Jul 30, 2012)

Nightstorm allows himself to enjoy the moment a little, though once the adrenalin has drained from his body he really begins to feel that one punch Owlbear laid on him. Nevertheless, when he gets the chance, he leans in towards Reiko and says, " I think we might have found ourselves a welcoming audience. "

That night it is straight to bed for Nightstorm. With luck, he can sleep off the worst of the injury, though he is sure he will be black and blue in the morning.


----------



## Shayuri (Jul 30, 2012)

Tara watches the fight tensely, chewing on the back of her fisted fingers as the tide turns first one way, then the other. With relief she watches the strange 'Nightstorm' defeat the juggernaut. It punctured that brute's aura of invincibility...it would reduce the officers' hold over the crew.

More and more she felt like she, and these others, might be able to take control of the ship. They needed more support...and a way to deal with the officers. If the quartermaster could be induced to join in...if the crew could be armed in secret...

After the fight she looks Tilly up for the nightly ritual of surrendering her rum. She tries to connect again, leaning over slightly and saying, "Hell of a fight, eh? Have you seen anyone beat Owlbear before?"

(Influencing Tilly!)


----------



## rangerjohn (Jul 31, 2012)

Bella approaches Nightstorm, "let me help with that."

OOC:  I don't know how much he is down, so use what is necessary.


----------



## HolyMan (Aug 3, 2012)

The morning of the press-ganged pirates sixth day dawns cloudy, cold, and wet. Heavy rains press all around the ship as a storm looks to be moving in towards the Wormwood.

As a result of the coming storm most of the work involves securing things on deck as well as adding extra lines to some of the sails.

[sblock=Day 6&7 Work]
*Swabs:* Hauling Rope and Knotwork
Tying and untying knots in the ship’s ropes and moving heavy coils of  rope from one part of the ship to another, requiring a DC 10 Profession  (sailor) or Strength check. The PC must also make a DC 10 Constitution  check to avoid being fatigued at the end of the shift.
*
Rigger:* Line Work
 Hard work hoisting and lowering sails, requiring a DC 10 Profession  (sailor) or Dexterity check. The PC must also make a DC 10 Constitution  check to avoid being fatigued at the end of the shift.
*
Cook's Mate;* Cooking
No check needed.[/sblock]
[sblock=Ship Actions]
*Night/Day 5:*
Nightstorm - Sleeps (fully healed by Bella)
Reiko - no action taken
Kolto - Sleeps
Lightning - influence Jack Scrimshaw; successful now helpful
Kalir - no action taken
Bella - no action taken
Tara - influence Tilly: very successful made helpful
Jaakali - no action taken

Need everyone to take their Day 6&7 actions as well as make their work rolls. There will be no entertainment/gambling as the weather ruins it these two nights.

I know this is a lot of rolling and posting so I will give everyone the next week to get it done. Don't forget to take a shop action sometime during the next couple in game days to get your gear back and to reference the coming storm as it will be hitting the Wormwood soon.

I look forward to the reads.[/sblock]


----------



## sunshadow21 (Aug 3, 2012)

Lightning gets to work as the storm approaches, stopping just long enough to pick up his stuff from the quartermaster. His complete comfort of the work involved and his anticipation of the coming storm causes him to work a bit more than is absolutely necessary, leaving him rather tired when evening comes. Fortunately, with no gambling or entertainment, he sees no reason to stay up, figuring that if he is needed, he will be called and so settles into his hammock comfortably as soon as supper is over, fading quickly to pleasant dreams of storms that would make everyone else on board ship quiver in terror. The next day is more of the same, and while he chitchats a bit with some of the friendlier folk during supper, he again has little reason to stay awake, and has another early night.

[sblock=actions]Day 6 day-shopping, working
Day 6 night-sleeping
Day 7-working
Day 7 night-sleeping[/sblock]


----------



## Kaodi (Aug 3, 2012)

Nightstorm has a bit of a rough day of work, fumbling around with the ropes in a way that is uncharacteristic for him. Perhaps there are some leftover effects from the previous day's fight. He is, however, able to explore the foredeck a bit. That night, however, he is able to visit Grok and with a show of wit and charm that is completely unnecessary, given the quartermaster's helpfulness, he is able to obtain all of his equipment. What is more, where he had brought his pouchful of winnings to pay (grudgingly) for the return of his gear, he is able to obtain it without forking over any gold.

Nightstorm returns to his cot, relieved now that his master's gifts are back in his possession, and goes to sleep. The next day is more succesful, and the ninja is able to complete his required work and explore the poop deck before heading back to his cot to sleep.


----------



## rangerjohn (Aug 3, 2012)

Bella struggles the first day of the storm, but catches her groove by the second.


----------



## Insight (Aug 3, 2012)

*OOC:*


It doesn't seem that Reiko has any rolls to make.  She will, however, engage in conversation with any of the PCs who wish to come find her in the galley.


----------



## Maidhc O Casain (Aug 3, 2012)

Kolto once more sets to work with a will, knowing that securing the ship might make the difference between life and death for all aboard . . . not just the hated Captain and his cronies.

The hard work agrees with the Tiefling, the salt air and rhythm of the sea are invigorating. 

Each time he passes by the little one-eyed Gnome swab, he pauses briefly and speaks an encouraging word to her, but the girl is struggling to finish her work and is concentrating hard on not getting keelhauled . . . she gives the Red Man short shrift.

Profession (Sailor), Day 6 & 7 (1d20+4=12, 1d20+4=21)
Constitution Checks (1d20=13, 1d20=15)

_______________






[sblock=Stat Block]
KOLTO TENGERE	CR 1/2
Male Tiefling Magus (Bladebound, Kensai) 1
NN Medium Outsider (Native)
*Init *+2; *Senses *Darkvision; Perception +0
--------------------
*DEFENSE*
--------------------
*AC *12, touch 12, flat-footed 10. . (+2 Dex)
*hp *9 (1d8)
*Fort *+2, *Ref *+2, *Will *+2
*Defensive Abilities *Canny Defense +1; *Resist *cold 5, electricity 5, fire 5
--------------------
*OFFENSE*
--------------------
*Spd *30 ft.
*Melee *Cestus +2 (1d4+2/19-20/x2) and
. . Unarmed Strike +2 (1d3+2/20/x2)
*Magus (Bladebound, Kensai) Spells Known *(CL 1, 2 melee touch, 2 ranged touch):
1 (2/day) _Shield (DC 16), Feather Fall (DC 16)_
0 (at will) _Acid Splash, Ray of Frost_
--------------------
*STATISTICS*
--------------------
*Str *14, * Dex *15, * Con *10, * Int *20, * Wis *10, * Cha *10
*Base Atk *+0; *CMB *+2; *CMD *14
*Feats *Fiendish Heritage, Weapon Focus: Falcata
*Traits *Abendego Spellpiercer (Sodden Lands), Ancient Explorer: Knowledge (Local)
*Skills *Bluff +2, Climb +6, Knowledge (Arcana) +9, Knowledge (Local) +10, Knowledge (Planes) +9, Profession (Sailor) +4, Spellcraft +9, Stealth +4, Swim +6
*Languages *Abyssal, Common, Draconic, Dwarven, Elven, Gnome, Infernal, Polyglot
*SQ *Arcane Pool (+1) (6/day) (Su), Chosen Weapon: Falcata, Spell Combat (Ex)
*Combat Gear *Cestus; *Other Gear *Travelling Spellbook (blank)
--------------------
*SPECIAL ABILITIES*
--------------------
*Abendego Spellpiercer (Sodden Lands)* +2 to Concentration checks
*Arcane Pool (+1) (6/day) (Su)* Infuse own power into a held weapon, granting enhancement bonus or selected item powers.
*Canny Defense +1 (Ex)* +INT bonus to AC (max Duelist level).
*Chosen Weapon: Falcata* Kensai abilities only function when wielding a weapon of this type.
*Damage Resistance, Cold (5)* You have the specified Damage Resistance against Cold attacks.
*Damage Resistance, Electricity (5)* You have the specified Damage Resistance against Electricity attacks.
*Damage Resistance, Fire (5)* You have the specified Damage Resistance against Fire attacks.
*Darkvision (60 feet)* You can see in the dark (black and white vision only).
*Fiendish Heritage* You possess a strong tie to your fiendish ancestors, granting you favorable abilities.

Prerequisite: Tiefling, must be taken at 1st level.

Benefit: Your fiendish bloodline proves particularly strong, being tied to a specific race 
*Spell Combat (Ex)* Use a weapon with one hand at -2 and cast a spell with the other.

Hero Lab® and the Hero Lab logo are Registered Trademarks of LWD Technology, Inc. Free download at Lone Wolf Development
Pathfinder® and associated marks and logos are trademarks of Paizo Publishing, LLC®, and are used under license.[/sblock]


----------



## HolyMan (Aug 4, 2012)

OOC: Sorry Insight not sure if you had time to post.

In the kitchens...

Fishguts looks extra adjutated as the first day of heavy rains start. "Storms are always bad... always bad," he says elbow deep in dough. "Can't cook during a storm, a fires not safe, we need biscuits. Lots and lots of biscuits."

Reiko spends all of the first day baking and storing up the hard biscuits, that usually serve as a midday snack, as Fishguts kneads the dough. The two barely have time in between to make the evening meal, but manage to scrape together something edible.

The second day there are not so many biscuits to cook, but still more than normal. Fishguts spends the day securing most of the things in the kitchen and suddenly cries out, "Hey! Where's my magic grapple?"

He spends the rest of the day searching the kitchen and his quarters as Reiko cooks. She isn't alone for very long when Grok Cut Throat comes in looking for a bite.

"What's up with Fishguts?" the half-orc asks taking a biscuit.


----------



## Insight (Aug 8, 2012)

HolyMan said:


> She isn't alone for very long when Grok Cut Throat comes in looking for a bite.
> 
> "What's up with Fishguts?" the half-orc asks taking a biscuit.




Reiko barely notices Grok enter the galley.  "He went looking for something.  A magic grapple.  I don't really know."

Reiko continues with the tasks needed to come up with dinner.


----------



## HolyMan (Aug 8, 2012)

"Hmm...? That was one of his prized possessions. Once it stuck in, it is hard to remove," she shrugs. "Can't have gotten far on this boat."

As the half-orc munches her biscuit something dawns in her eyes. "Your one of the ones who came with the Red-man. You were in his group with him." she says excitedly. "Do you know him? Where he's from? Do you think he likes me?"


----------



## Insight (Aug 8, 2012)

HolyMan said:


> As the half-orc munches her biscuit something dawns in her eyes. "Your one of the ones who came with the Red-man. You were in his group with him." she says excitedly. "Do you know him? Where he's from? Do you think he likes me?"




"The Red Man?" Reiko asks, keeping to her culinary chores.  "I don't know anything about him and I wouldn't hazard a guess as to his personal preferences.  Perhaps you should ask him yourself."


----------



## ghostcat (Aug 9, 2012)

Been of small stature, Kalir found the rope work hard and was tired at the end of the days work. he did, however, manage to sneak off and have a quite chat with Cut-Throat Grok. Kalir hopes to persuade her to return his gear.

That night Kalir, although feeling tired, decides that he can stay up and be sociable. At least fora little while. So he tells another exciting tail of the empire of Ghol-Gan and their treasure,before turning in for a reasonably early night.

[sblock]Evening Task: Entertain Perform (untrained) (+3) +1 Archaeologist’s Luck bonus[/sblock]


----------



## Shayuri (Aug 9, 2012)

Heartened by her success getting Tilly to open up, Tara hits the new day with some old-fashioned, honest work. It wouldn't hurt for the crew to see that she did her share. She'd be able to use that soon.

And it did make things perversely easier, when she didn't have to scramble to make up time spent sneaking about.

And the skies were turning ominous and grey. The storm could be an opportunity...but it was also a threat to all of them. No, she'd take her duty seriously today.


----------



## HolyMan (Aug 11, 2012)

Grok frowns before grabbing up another biscuit and returning to her duties. It isn't long before Fishguts comes back stating he couldn't find his missing grapple. He spends the day pounding the dough a little harder than is necessary.

_____________________________________________

*Day of the Storm* (Day 8)

The heavy rains from the day before finally turn into a thundering squall that tosses the Wormwood about the high seas. All hands are called to the rigging as lines snaps and sails slip free. (even the cooks mate)

[sblock=Day 8 Work] 
*Rigging Repair*: The ship’s rigging frequently gets damaged and must be repaired, requiring DC 12 Climb checks to reach the rigging 30 feet up, followed by a DC 12 Profession (sailor) or Dexterity check.[/sblock]

But the work doesn't end as the storm never let's up for the poor crew and everyone must work through the night.

[sblock=Day 8 Work(second shift)]
*Line Work:* Hard work hoisting and lowering sails, requiring a DC 12 Profession (sailor) or Dexterity check. The PC must also make a DC 14 Constitution check to avoid being fatigued at the end of the shift. *(but don't make this CON roll yet)*[/sblock]

As predicted by Fishguts the only meal all day consists of hard sea biscuits and water.


----------



## sunshadow21 (Aug 11, 2012)

The blue man works hard to secure the ship, but he isn't a rigger despite his reasonably extensive experience as a sailor, and the sensation of being that high up in the middle of a storm overwhelms his senses, much as the ale overwhelms others on the ship, inhibiting his usefulness with the higher rigging. Still, on the lower stuff that he is more accustomed to working with, he proves to have a steadier head, and a significant knowledge of how to secure the sails properly.









*OOC:*


It may be too late to make this change to the spell list, but Lightning would definitely have switched his 1st level spell slots to alter wind the day of the storm, and cast it as the storm first came up. It may not do too much in the grand scheme of thing, being 1st level, but it might slow down the brunt of the storm for the two hours he could keep it up, and provide occasional openings to make repairs, making the DCs a bit easier.


----------



## Kaodi (Aug 11, 2012)

The bad weather is cause for Nightstorm to spend his first day working diligently, carefully hugging the rigging so that he does not get thrown off the ship. He is not thrilled that the storm proceeds into the night, but it would have been ironic had this voyage not encountered a single night storm. He continues to work diligently throughout the night.


----------



## rangerjohn (Aug 16, 2012)

Bella continues her work on the rigging.  Her streak from the previous day continues, but fatigue finally sets in and she is unable to continue repairs.


----------



## Maidhc O Casain (Aug 16, 2012)

Lightening crashes all around him as Kolto scampers up the rigging, the flashes illuminating his red skin and harshly highlighting the writhing black markings thereon. He laughs in wild abandon at the gale force winds and the tossing of the ship, leaping from spar to mast to rope, securing lines and trimming sails expertly. He comes down reluctantly for his ration of hardtack and water, then leaps back into the work.

_______________





[sblock=Stat Block]
KOLTO TENGERE	CR 1/2
Male Tiefling Magus (Bladebound, Kensai) 1
NN Medium Outsider (Native)
*Init *+2; *Senses *Darkvision; Perception +0
--------------------
*DEFENSE*
--------------------
*AC *12, touch 12, flat-footed 10. . (+2 Dex)
*hp *9 (1d8)
*Fort *+2, *Ref *+2, *Will *+2
*Defensive Abilities *Canny Defense +1; *Resist *cold 5, electricity 5, fire 5
--------------------
*OFFENSE*
--------------------
*Spd *30 ft.
*Melee *Cestus +2 (1d4+2/19-20/x2) and
. . Unarmed Strike +2 (1d3+2/20/x2)
*Magus (Bladebound, Kensai) Spells Known *(CL 1, 2 melee touch, 2 ranged touch):
1 (2/day) _Shield (DC 16), Feather Fall (DC 16)_
0 (at will) _Acid Splash, Ray of Frost_
--------------------
*STATISTICS*
--------------------
*Str *14, * Dex *15, * Con *10, * Int *20, * Wis *10, * Cha *10
*Base Atk *+0; *CMB *+2; *CMD *14
*Feats *Fiendish Heritage, Weapon Focus: Falcata
*Traits *Abendego Spellpiercer (Sodden Lands), Ancient Explorer: Knowledge (Local)
*Skills *Bluff +2, Climb +6, Knowledge (Arcana) +9, Knowledge (Local) +10, Knowledge (Planes) +9, Profession (Sailor) +4, Spellcraft +9, Stealth +4, Swim +6
*Languages *Abyssal, Common, Draconic, Dwarven, Elven, Gnome, Infernal, Polyglot
*SQ *Arcane Pool (+1) (6/day) (Su), Chosen Weapon: Falcata, Spell Combat (Ex)
*Combat Gear *Cestus; *Other Gear *Travelling Spellbook (blank)
--------------------
*SPECIAL ABILITIES*
--------------------
*Abendego Spellpiercer (Sodden Lands)* +2 to Concentration checks
*Arcane Pool (+1) (6/day) (Su)* Infuse own power into a held weapon, granting enhancement bonus or selected item powers.
*Canny Defense +1 (Ex)* +INT bonus to AC (max Duelist level).
*Chosen Weapon: Falcata* Kensai abilities only function when wielding a weapon of this type.
*Damage Resistance, Cold (5)* You have the specified Damage Resistance against Cold attacks.
*Damage Resistance, Electricity (5)* You have the specified Damage Resistance against Electricity attacks.
*Damage Resistance, Fire (5)* You have the specified Damage Resistance against Fire attacks.
*Darkvision (60 feet)* You can see in the dark (black and white vision only).
*Fiendish Heritage* You possess a strong tie to your fiendish ancestors, granting you favorable abilities.

Prerequisite: Tiefling, must be taken at 1st level.

Benefit: Your fiendish bloodline proves particularly strong, being tied to a specific race 
*Spell Combat (Ex)* Use a weapon with one hand at -2 and cast a spell with the other.

Hero Lab® and the Hero Lab logo are Registered Trademarks of LWD Technology, Inc. Free download at Lone Wolf Development
Pathfinder® and associated marks and logos are trademarks of Paizo Publishing, LLC®, and are used under license.[/sblock]


----------



## Insight (Aug 16, 2012)

Reiko begrudgingly leaves the drudgery of work in the galley to grab a rope and aid in the crew efforts.


----------



## ghostcat (Aug 16, 2012)

By climbing very carefully, Kalir manages to ascend the rigging where he barely manages to hang on as he attempts to repair the lines. On more than one occasion he almost falls and only manages to catch himself due to his natural dexterity.


----------



## HolyMan (Aug 17, 2012)

It is well into the night and the rain and wind have not slacked up for even a minute. All the crew scampers up and down the rigging while Master Scourge and Mr. Plugg bark order after order. 

The captain stays on the poop deck muscled arms on the wheel.

"Quarter that sail!" Mr. Plugg shouts up at Reiko and Jack Scrimshaw, as they scramble about a yardarm. With rain slicked hair in her face Reiko edges over to do what she can. 

Her foot slips and she goes down clutching to the wood with her life. Jack hurries over forgetting to secure his end of the sail. The heavy and wet canvas snaps in the wind not unlike Master Scourge's whip. 

"Here give me your hand," the young lad calls to Reiko. "I'll help yo...."
_
**SMACK**_

The canvas flicks Jack like he was a bug on an arm. Reiko watches in horror as he flies out over the boat and plummets into the choppy white water below.
*
"MAN OVERBOARD! MAN OVERBOARD!" *

The cry comes up from the decks as everyone takes up the call.


----------



## sunshadow21 (Aug 17, 2012)

Finding himself of little use on the rigging, Lightning is quick to react, and without hesitation dives into the water in the general vicinity of where he saw the lad go down.


----------



## Kaodi (Aug 17, 2012)

Nightstorm keeps one eye on the canvas as he slides across the deck to grab Reiko. " I'd rather you not die before we have our fight, " the ninja say through gritted as he reaches out to grasp her hand.


----------



## HolyMan (Aug 20, 2012)

Lightning's powerful strokes and keen eyes bring him to the floundering boy in moments. 

With Jack tucked under one arm the "Blue-man" looks back to see The Wormwood slowly pulling away from them both, as it is still tossed by waves and wind.

Without hesitation he starts towards the ship...

[sblock=OOC]Will need two swim checks from you sunshadow21 (DC 22) and will go from there. 

Anyone else wish to help the men in the water? Plenty of rope about.  [/sblock]


----------



## Shayuri (Aug 20, 2012)

Tara lifts her head at the sound of the call. Her heart races, and she reacts physically while her mind tries to keep up. She'd seen a rope being coiled near the aft while scrubbing back there!

While Lightning makes his heroic dive, Tara skids to a stop not far from the captain's door and grabs the rope she finds there...manhandling it to the rail where the drama was unfolding and tying it off to one of the knobs on the rail.

"Someone help me throw this out to them!" she demands, knowing full well that the coil is far too heavy for her to do it alone.


----------



## sunshadow21 (Aug 20, 2012)

[sblock=swim speed's effect on the rolls]I don't know if having an actual swim speed here will help or not. If I'm reading it right, I should be able to take 10, which would give me a 23. I did roll just in case.

Make a Swim check once per round while you are in the water. Success means you may swim at up to half your speed (as a full-round action) or at a quarter of your speed (as a move action). If you fail by 4 or less, you make no progress. If you fail by 5 or more, you go underwater.
*Table: Swim Skill DCs*
    Water Swim DC   Calm water 10   Rough water 15   Stormy water 20*    * You can't take 10 on a Swim check in stormy water, even if you aren't otherwise being threatened or distracted.

 If you are underwater, either because you failed a Swim check or  because you are swimming underwater intentionally, you must hold your  breath. You can hold your breath for a number of rounds equal to twice  your Constitution score, but only if you do nothing other than take move actions or free actions. If you take a standard action or a full-round action  (such as making an attack), the remainder of the duration for which you  can hold your breath is reduced by 1 round. (Effectively, a character  in combat can hold his breath only half as long as normal.) After that  period of time, you must make a DC 10 Constitution check every round to continue holding your breath. Each round, the DC for that check increases by 1. If you fail the Constitution check, you begin to drown. The DC for the Swim check depends on the water, as given on the table below.
 Each hour that you swim, you must make a DC 20 Swim check or take 1d6 points of nonlethal damage from fatigue.
*Action*

 A successful Swim check allows you to swim a quarter of your speed as a move action or half your speed as a full-round action.
*Special*



*Swim Speed* A creature with a swim speed can move through water at its indicated speed without making Swim checks. It gains a +8 racial bonus  on any Swim check to perform a special action or avoid a hazard. The  creature can always choose to take 10 on a Swim check, even if  distracted or endangered when swimming. Such a creature can use the run  action while swimming, provided that it swims in a straight line.
*Feats* If you have the Athletic feat, you get a +2 bonus on Swim skill checks. If you have 10 or more ranks in Swim, the bonus increases to +4.
*Size* The rules for familiars say "Small animals like these use Dexterity to modify Climb  and Swim checks." Note however, that not all familiars are size Small.  For example, bats are size Diminutive and cats are size Tiny. Therefore  our guess is that the sentence, "Small animals like these..." isn't  referring specifically to size "Small" but instead to creatures size  Tiny or smaller (note though that not even all creatures size Tiny or  smaller appear to have this applied to their skills.)[/sblock]


----------



## Maidhc O Casain (Aug 20, 2012)

Kolto reacts quickly to the distress call; as he's making his way to the rail he meets Tara coming with the rope and takes and end.

[sblock=OOC]Not sure if you want a roll here, or what to roll, as there is no more "Rope Use" skill.[/sblock]
_______________






[sblock=Stat Block]
KOLTO TENGERE	CR 1/2
Male Tiefling Magus (Bladebound, Kensai) 1
NN Medium Outsider (Native)
*Init *+2; *Senses *Darkvision; Perception +0
--------------------
*DEFENSE*
--------------------
*AC *12, touch 12, flat-footed 10. . (+2 Dex)
*hp *9 (1d8)
*Fort *+2, *Ref *+2, *Will *+2
*Defensive Abilities *Canny Defense +1; *Resist *cold 5, electricity 5, fire 5
--------------------
*OFFENSE*
--------------------
*Spd *30 ft.
*Melee *Cestus +2 (1d4+2/19-20/x2) and
. . Unarmed Strike +2 (1d3+2/20/x2)
*Magus (Bladebound, Kensai) Spells Known *(CL 1, 2 melee touch, 2 ranged touch):
1 (2/day) _Shield (DC 16), Feather Fall (DC 16)_
0 (at will) _Acid Splash, Ray of Frost_
--------------------
*STATISTICS*
--------------------
*Str *14, * Dex *15, * Con *10, * Int *20, * Wis *10, * Cha *10
*Base Atk *+0; *CMB *+2; *CMD *14
*Feats *Fiendish Heritage, Weapon Focus: Falcata
*Traits *Abendego Spellpiercer (Sodden Lands), Ancient Explorer: Knowledge (Local)
*Skills *Bluff +2, Climb +6, Knowledge (Arcana) +9, Knowledge (Local) +10, Knowledge (Planes) +9, Profession (Sailor) +4, Spellcraft +9, Stealth +4, Swim +6
*Languages *Abyssal, Common, Draconic, Dwarven, Elven, Gnome, Infernal, Polyglot
*SQ *Arcane Pool (+1) (6/day) (Su), Chosen Weapon: Falcata, Spell Combat (Ex)
*Combat Gear *Cestus; *Other Gear *Travelling Spellbook (blank)
--------------------
*SPECIAL ABILITIES*
--------------------
*Abendego Spellpiercer (Sodden Lands)* +2 to Concentration checks
*Arcane Pool (+1) (6/day) (Su)* Infuse own power into a held weapon, granting enhancement bonus or selected item powers.
*Canny Defense +1 (Ex)* +INT bonus to AC (max Duelist level).
*Chosen Weapon: Falcata* Kensai abilities only function when wielding a weapon of this type.
*Damage Resistance, Cold (5)* You have the specified Damage Resistance against Cold attacks.
*Damage Resistance, Electricity (5)* You have the specified Damage Resistance against Electricity attacks.
*Damage Resistance, Fire (5)* You have the specified Damage Resistance against Fire attacks.
*Darkvision (60 feet)* You can see in the dark (black and white vision only).
*Fiendish Heritage* You possess a strong tie to your fiendish ancestors, granting you favorable abilities.

Prerequisite: Tiefling, must be taken at 1st level.

Benefit: Your fiendish bloodline proves particularly strong, being tied to a specific race 
*Spell Combat (Ex)* Use a weapon with one hand at -2 and cast a spell with the other.

Hero Lab® and the Hero Lab logo are Registered Trademarks of LWD Technology, Inc. Free download at Lone Wolf Development
Pathfinder® and associated marks and logos are trademarks of Paizo Publishing, LLC®, and are used under license.[/sblock]


----------



## HolyMan (Aug 21, 2012)

[sblock=OOC] Tossing the rope needs a ranged touch attack. Just make the attack normally and I'll add the range increment modifiers after the toss.

 I need to see what to do about Lightning having a swim speed. Update probably tomorrow regardless.[/sblock]


----------



## Maidhc O Casain (Aug 21, 2012)

*OOC:*


Added the roll to the post below . . . and the curse is back full force!


----------



## rangerjohn (Aug 22, 2012)

Bella attempts a toss.  She hits the water just fine.


----------



## ghostcat (Aug 24, 2012)

Seeing John fall over the side make Kalir realise just how unsuitable he is for his new life. While the others go about rescuing Jack, Kalir just sits there head in hands going through his skills trying to find anything useful.

Finally he manages to shake off his despondency and goes over to help Bella with the rope.


----------



## HolyMan (Aug 24, 2012)

Lightning has little trouble in his element and soon reaches the side of the Wormwood. Lucky for him and John there is already a rope hanging over the side of the ship. 

With help from Kalir and some of the others the two are pulled back on board, 

When Lightning hits the deck dripping brine and seawater, the crew grows silent for a moment. Then from out of the crowd a cheer goes up...

"Three cheers for the Blue-man!" someone yells.

Hip-hip... "Huzzah!"

Hip-hip... "HUZZAH!"

Hip-hip... "*HUZZAH!*"

OOC: Looks like having a swim speed may prove very useful.


----------



## sunshadow21 (Aug 24, 2012)

Completely unphased throughout the adventure, Lightning briefly acknowledges the cheers as he sees to it that the other man is tended to promptly before returning once more to his duties of keeping the ship afloat. Only his eyes reflect the storm that his exterior holds inside, and that is dancing with the larger storm right now.


----------



## HolyMan (Aug 25, 2012)

_*crack* **crack**_

"No time for cheering were still in a storm! Get to work! All of you!" Master Scourge bellows above the wind.

OOC: Time for those DC 14 FORT saves or become fatigued, as you work through the night.


----------



## rangerjohn (Aug 25, 2012)

Glad eveeyone is ok, Bella returns to work.   She tires as the storm continues.


----------



## Kaodi (Aug 25, 2012)

Nightstorm has a rough night working on deck during the storm, but the relentless pounding of the wind and waves is no match for the relentless conditioning he underwent as a youngster.

[sblock=OOC]Thank Besmara for Spirit of the Fields once again,  .[/sblock]


----------



## ghostcat (Aug 25, 2012)

Kalir keeps working through the nigh but finds himself getting more and more tired as the night goes on.


----------



## Maidhc O Casain (Aug 25, 2012)

Kolto returns to his work in the rigging, but as the night progresses his earlier burst of energy begins to wane . . . by the time the sky starts to brighten once more he's wiped out.

Fortitude Save (1d20+2=3)
_______________





[sblock=Stat Block]
KOLTO TENGERE	CR 1/2
Male Tiefling Magus (Bladebound, Kensai) 1
NN Medium Outsider (Native)
*Init *+2; *Senses *Darkvision; Perception +0
--------------------
*DEFENSE*
--------------------
*AC *12, touch 12, flat-footed 10. . (+2 Dex)
*hp *9 (1d8)
*Fort *+2, *Ref *+2, *Will *+2
*Defensive Abilities *Canny Defense +1; *Resist *cold 5, electricity 5, fire 5
--------------------
*OFFENSE*
--------------------
*Spd *30 ft.
*Melee *Cestus +2 (1d4+2/19-20/x2) and
. . Unarmed Strike +2 (1d3+2/20/x2)
*Magus (Bladebound, Kensai) Spells Known *(CL 1, 2 melee touch, 2 ranged touch):
1 (2/day) _Shield (DC 16), Feather Fall (DC 16)_
0 (at will) _Acid Splash, Ray of Frost_
--------------------
*STATISTICS*
--------------------
*Str *14, * Dex *15, * Con *10, * Int *20, * Wis *10, * Cha *10
*Base Atk *+0; *CMB *+2; *CMD *14
*Feats *Fiendish Heritage, Weapon Focus: Falcata
*Traits *Abendego Spellpiercer (Sodden Lands), Ancient Explorer: Knowledge (Local)
*Skills *Bluff +2, Climb +6, Knowledge (Arcana) +9, Knowledge (Local) +10, Knowledge (Planes) +9, Profession (Sailor) +4, Spellcraft +9, Stealth +4, Swim +6
*Languages *Abyssal, Common, Draconic, Dwarven, Elven, Gnome, Infernal, Polyglot
*SQ *Arcane Pool (+1) (6/day) (Su), Chosen Weapon: Falcata, Spell Combat (Ex)
*Combat Gear *Cestus; *Other Gear *Travelling Spellbook (blank)
--------------------
*SPECIAL ABILITIES*
--------------------
*Abendego Spellpiercer (Sodden Lands)* +2 to Concentration checks
*Arcane Pool (+1) (6/day) (Su)* Infuse own power into a held weapon, granting enhancement bonus or selected item powers.
*Canny Defense +1 (Ex)* +INT bonus to AC (max Duelist level).
*Chosen Weapon: Falcata* Kensai abilities only function when wielding a weapon of this type.
*Damage Resistance, Cold (5)* You have the specified Damage Resistance against Cold attacks.
*Damage Resistance, Electricity (5)* You have the specified Damage Resistance against Electricity attacks.
*Damage Resistance, Fire (5)* You have the specified Damage Resistance against Fire attacks.
*Darkvision (60 feet)* You can see in the dark (black and white vision only).
*Fiendish Heritage* You possess a strong tie to your fiendish ancestors, granting you favorable abilities.

Prerequisite: Tiefling, must be taken at 1st level.

Benefit: Your fiendish bloodline proves particularly strong, being tied to a specific race 
*Spell Combat (Ex)* Use a weapon with one hand at -2 and cast a spell with the other.

Hero Lab® and the Hero Lab logo are Registered Trademarks of LWD Technology, Inc. Free download at Lone Wolf Development
Pathfinder® and associated marks and logos are trademarks of Paizo Publishing, LLC®, and are used under license.[/sblock]


----------



## sunshadow21 (Aug 25, 2012)

*OOC:*


Wow, talk about a difference between the two rolls there.







The storm seems to feed Lightning's strength as he works throughout the night, always remaining calm, but clearly reveling in the challenge the storm presented to both the ship and him personally.


----------



## Shayuri (Aug 26, 2012)

After the man overboard incident, Tara returns to work...and it's some of the hardest work of her life so far. The ship rocks madly, and waves break over the deck. The rain washes the salt off, though, and it's not long before she can't even imagine what it must be like to be dry. Ropes and lines have to be pulled and tied...sails lowered and stowed...water that gets below decks has to be bailed in buckets.

Somehow, incredibly, though her body cries out against the abuse, Tara finds a second wind to carry her through it. Maybe she is her father's daughter after all!


----------



## HolyMan (Aug 29, 2012)

The ship's crew works through the night and nearly everyone is on their last leg when the waves start to subside. As the world lightens with the rising of the sun behind the storm clouds the sea returns to it's normal choppy self and everyone gives out a cheer that they survived the night.

Rain still falls, but it is not the heavy stinging drops like during the heart of the thunderstorm. Wet and fatigued the crew is disheartened as the brass clock starts it's mournful tone, signally the start of a new work day. 

"Well? What did you think? That you'd get a day off because you worked a few extra hours? Ha!" Mr. Plugg says as he joins the captain on the poop deck. "Master Scourge!"

"Sir!"

"Give them their daily assignments and put them to work."

"Aye, sir! AYE!"

The crew moans in unison.

[sblock=Work]
Kolto -* Mainsail Duties: *Tough work raising and lowering the mainsail, requiring a DC 10 Profession (sailor) or Strength check. The PC must also make a DC 10 Constitution check to avoid being fatigued at the end of the shift.

Bella, Tara, and Nightstorm -* Hauling Rope and Knot Work:* Tying and untying knots in the ship’s ropes and moving heavy coils of rope from one part of the ship to another, requiring a DC 10 Profession (sailor) or Strength check. The PC must also make a DC 10 Constitution check to avoid being fatigued at the end of the shift.

Jaakali, Kalir, Lightning -* Repairs:* Things constantly tear or break aboard the ship and need repairs, whether sewing sails or splicing rope all day, requiring a DC 10 Profession (sailor) or Dexterity check

Reiko - *Cooking:* Assisting Ambrose Kroop in preparing the day’s meal. If Kroop is sober, no check is
required. If Kroop is drunk, this requires a DC 10 Profession (cook) or Intelligence check. status= Fishguts is drunk.

Don't forget the -2 to STR and DEX checks for those that are fatigued.[/sblock]

[sblock=OOC]
Bella fatigued
Kalir fatigued
Kolto fatigued
Lightning fatigued

Tara - good to go
Nightstorm good to go

I'm very sorry sunshadow21 but I can't allow for re-rolling. I think it best to take the roll and change it by applying the right modifiers. It will help in the long run with things like - bless, bardic performances, and the like. If a person forgets to add those to their roll they can go back and add them in, but they can't re-roll the dice. So Lightnings roll would have been a 10.

Auto failing those that didn't post, so everyone but Tara and Nightstorm are fatigued, but the game wants everyone fatigued or exhausted. So now it is FORT DC 18 saves at the end of the day or become fatigued/exhausted.[/sblock]


----------



## sunshadow21 (Aug 29, 2012)

[sblock=ooc]Reasonable enough[/sblock]

Lightning continues to work throughout the day at a steady pace, clearly tired from the storm, but definitely not broken by it. Instead, it simply fills him with greater resolve to learn more and come closer to being one with such forces of nature. 









*OOC:*


actions-working diligently to give me an autosuccess on prof (sailor)


----------



## Maidhc O Casain (Aug 29, 2012)

Kolto groans with the others, feeling every ache from the strenuous night previous. Nevertheless, he sets to with a will, pushing his body and to it's very utmost limit; the work is grueling today, and takes a further toll on the Tiefling's battered body.

Profession (Sailor) (1d20+4=22)
Fortitude Save (1d20+2=16)
_______________






[sblock=Stat Block]
KOLTO TENGERE	CR 1/2
Male Tiefling Magus (Bladebound, Kensai) 1
NN Medium Outsider (Native)
*Init *+2; *Senses *Darkvision; Perception +0
--------------------
*DEFENSE*
--------------------
*AC *12, touch 12, flat-footed 10. . (+2 Dex)
*hp *9 (1d8)
*Fort *+2, *Ref *+2, *Will *+2
*Defensive Abilities *Canny Defense +1; *Resist *cold 5, electricity 5, fire 5
--------------------
*OFFENSE*
--------------------
*Spd *30 ft.
*Melee *Cestus +2 (1d4+2/19-20/x2) and
. . Unarmed Strike +2 (1d3+2/20/x2)
*Magus (Bladebound, Kensai) Spells Known *(CL 1, 2 melee touch, 2 ranged touch):
1 (2/day) _Shield (DC 16), Feather Fall (DC 16)_
0 (at will) _Acid Splash, Ray of Frost_
--------------------
*STATISTICS*
--------------------
*Str *14, * Dex *15, * Con *10, * Int *20, * Wis *10, * Cha *10
*Base Atk *+0; *CMB *+2; *CMD *14
*Feats *Fiendish Heritage, Weapon Focus: Falcata
*Traits *Abendego Spellpiercer (Sodden Lands), Ancient Explorer: Knowledge (Local)
*Skills *Bluff +2, Climb +6, Knowledge (Arcana) +9, Knowledge (Local) +10, Knowledge (Planes) +9, Profession (Sailor) +4, Spellcraft +9, Stealth +4, Swim +6
*Languages *Abyssal, Common, Draconic, Dwarven, Elven, Gnome, Infernal, Polyglot
*SQ *Arcane Pool (+1) (6/day) (Su), Chosen Weapon: Falcata, Spell Combat (Ex)
*Combat Gear *Cestus; *Other Gear *Travelling Spellbook (blank)
--------------------
*SPECIAL ABILITIES*
--------------------
*Abendego Spellpiercer (Sodden Lands)* +2 to Concentration checks
*Arcane Pool (+1) (6/day) (Su)* Infuse own power into a held weapon, granting enhancement bonus or selected item powers.
*Canny Defense +1 (Ex)* +INT bonus to AC (max Duelist level).
*Chosen Weapon: Falcata* Kensai abilities only function when wielding a weapon of this type.
*Damage Resistance, Cold (5)* You have the specified Damage Resistance against Cold attacks.
*Damage Resistance, Electricity (5)* You have the specified Damage Resistance against Electricity attacks.
*Damage Resistance, Fire (5)* You have the specified Damage Resistance against Fire attacks.
*Darkvision (60 feet)* You can see in the dark (black and white vision only).
*Fiendish Heritage* You possess a strong tie to your fiendish ancestors, granting you favorable abilities.

Prerequisite: Tiefling, must be taken at 1st level.

Benefit: Your fiendish bloodline proves particularly strong, being tied to a specific race 
*Spell Combat (Ex)* Use a weapon with one hand at -2 and cast a spell with the other.

Hero Lab® and the Hero Lab logo are Registered Trademarks of LWD Technology, Inc. Free download at Lone Wolf Development
Pathfinder® and associated marks and logos are trademarks of Paizo Publishing, LLC®, and are used under license.[/sblock]


----------



## Kaodi (Aug 29, 2012)

Coming off a long night of working, Nightstorm decides to continue taking it easy and hedging his bets by working diligently throughout the day. His hauling and rope work is near to perfect, though his hard earned endurance is being tested by the end of the day.

[sblock=OOC]Not quite sure what you are saying: The DC 10 checks are really DC 18 (because I assume you use cut and paste for the work descriptions), or is there an additional check at the end of the day? If it DC 18 and I failed that check, am I able to use my Heart of the Fields ability again? This is one of those corner cases I think where it largely rests on when you consider my 1/day ability to have been used and when it is considered to have been recovered.[/sblock]


----------



## ghostcat (Aug 29, 2012)

After the previous nights toil, Kalir is too tired to mess about. So he diligently works at his assigned tasks all day. He uses his magic to help whenever practical.

However, despite been fatigued, Kalir finds that he is a lot more adapt at repair work than swobbing and turns in a exceptional days work

[sblock=OOC]I am assuming a +1 from _Prestidigitation_ as previously. Also using _Archaeologist's Luck_

*DEX Roll Modifiers:* +8 = +4 (DEX) +4 (Work Diligently) +1 (prestidigitation) +1 (Archaeologist's Luck) -2 (fatigue)[/sblock]


----------



## HolyMan (Aug 30, 2012)

[sblock=OOC]







Kaodi said:


> OOC: Not quite sure what you are saying: The DC 10 checks are really DC 18 (because I assume you use cut and paste for the work descriptions), or is there an additional check at the end of the day? If it DC 18 and I failed that check, am I able to use my Heart of the Fields ability again? This is one of those corner cases I think where it largely rests on when you consider my 1/day ability to have been used and when it is considered to have been recovered.




Sorry for the confusion - everyone will work like a normal day and make al ltheir work checks and take ship actions if they wish. (Working diligently seems the order of the day  )

Then after the work day they will need to make their DC 18 FORT saves to see if the double work load fatigues or exhausts them.

Your ability will run from 5am (when the clock tones for the work day to begin) to the following day at 5am. So you could use it if you failed the work check (but you passed that) or when you go and make your FORT save (but if you pass that you could use it to take an extra night time action as you have before).[/sblock]


----------



## Kaodi (Aug 30, 2012)

By the time his work shift is over, Nightstorm is relieved. He is weary, in the relative sense that he is not feeling one hundred percent, though the ninja is not fatigued. But he is getting there. Sleep will be a welcome reprieve from work tonight, though were it not that the Tian woman was looking a bit worse for wear, he might have risked getting his sleep at the end of a beating in the ring. These sort of things had to be done right though: both combatants in good condition for the fight. Maybe tomorrow night.  

[sblock=OOC](Almost strange to post this now that you saw it in the other thread, .) Okay, thanks. Also, I honestly had _no idea_ that ability would be so amazingly useful in the first part of the adventure. And that is not even considering I do not use it half the time because of my aversion to finding out what happens to people caught sneaking around at night,  .[/sblock]


----------



## Shayuri (Aug 30, 2012)

Relieved to be doing something that actually demands some of her skills, Tara throws herself into the work with vigor that seems inexplicable for someone who worked most of the night before as well. Maybe it's just a long-running adrenalin rush from the storm, or maybe she's actually drawn some kind of surge of power from the storm directly by mystical means...but today she seems indefatiguable, and keeps the ropes and lines in top shape all day.

(OOC- Hoo. Guess I can't complain about rolls anymore for at least...an hour. Yeah, an hour. Hmm...seems I misapplied the Diligent modifier! Rolls should be 29 and 18. Still enough to pass the save though! Insanity.)


----------



## HolyMan (Sep 4, 2012)

OOC: Advancing...

As the day after the storm ends most of the crew turns in almost right after dinner. Most look to be ready for sleep on the deck but mange to drag themselves below.

This melancholy state last through the next day aboard and into the night. With the dark clouds moving on, so too does the crews darker moods at having to work for nearly a day straight - in a thunderstorm - and things seem back to normal.

But life abroad can get very dull when all you do is work and sleep, and soon the crew is hoisting the mainsail and singing as they work.

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=KjNhuaDm41w&feature=related]Treasure Island 2012 Sail song - YouTube[/ame]

So after dinner moods are a little better and a game of _"Hog Toss"_ starts up. But it doesn't last very long as yawns take way of wagers and soon the ship is quiet and settled once more.

[sblock=OOC]Day 10 = no job rolls required but no ship actions allowed as well as everyone recuperates from the 24 + hours of work.[/sblock]


----------



## HolyMan (Sep 4, 2012)

OOC: Day 11 - Ten days till Level Up

The brass clock tones another work day and the crew all make their way to the deck of _The Wormwood_.

Master Scourge starts barking out work details in his loud raspy voices, and as usual when he's done he cracks his whip overhead to get people moving.

_*crack* *crack*_

"What's this Sandara not wanting to work today?" he asks as the woman stands near the rail. 

"I'll do my part just fine, Scourge. But you assigned me or none of these others anything to do, you oaf." the pirate snaps back.

Scourge gets a look of shock across his face as he notices a small group (Kalir, Kolto, Lightning, Nightstorm, and Tara) standing around also with nothing assigned for them to do.

"That's because you have a more important assignment today," Mr. Plugg says from behind the boatswain. "That will be all." he says to Master Scourge, who then takes his leave.

"You all are to go crabbing today." The first-mate says with an evil grin. "The captain is tired of fish and chicken and wants something special tonight. So head below gather some pots from Fishguts and report back here within the hour."

He turns away from the group and starts to walk away. Then he stops and turns as if remembering something. "Don't be late or you may find your swim a lot longer than you would like."

"Aye, aye! Mr. Plugg!" Sandara says with a mock salute.

[sblock=OOC] Gather your gear by listing it back onto your character sheet. Anything not listed will be assumed to be left behind.[/sblock]


----------



## sunshadow21 (Sep 4, 2012)

Lightning suppresses a smile at Scourge's discomfort as he heads down to pick up his gear. Taking his time, mostly to annoy the first mate, he reports back exactly one hour later.

[sblock=ooc]Gear is ready. He doesn't need any of the gear he found before, but he will share it with anyone else who wants it: hand axe, short sword, 2 waterskins, harpoon, grapple[/sblock]


----------



## ghostcat (Sep 4, 2012)

Kalir is relieved that he has a day off from the backbreaking work of swabbing the decks. Even though he is not quite sure what crabbing involves. He suspects that it may involve boats and knowing Mr Plugg, it won't be pleasant.

Kalir goes off to collect his gear and a pot from Fishguts and stays chatting with anyone who's around for as long as he dares. Getting back just within the allotted hour.


----------



## Kaodi (Sep 4, 2012)

Nightstorm is not sure how thrilled he is by this latest task, but at least it will be a change from the usually boring tasks. Already in possession of all his gear, he just needs to collect his "tools" for crabbing from Fishguts. Once he has that, he makes his way back up onto the deck to just watch the water as they sail, and maybe do a few exercises while they wait for crabbing to begin.


----------



## rangerjohn (Sep 6, 2012)

OOC:  Was Bella deliberately left out of the crabbing trip?


----------



## Shayuri (Sep 7, 2012)

_Crabbing_, thinks Tara, _this isn't going to end well._

Precautions. What would go wrong? What would kill you in the sea?

Air, obviously. Air. All right what else? Temperature. Tara nodded...she was actually ready for that one. Something she'd been saving for the winter...but it might come in handy now. Then what? Well, sharks, of course. Her spear would be better than her dagger underwater, but by no means was she very good with it. But since she wouldn't have much ability to cast spells underwater...

She hurried to her lockbox to retrieve a few of the things that had been returned to her since the quartermaster had taken a shine to the new 'recruits.' Then to the kitchen to ask if there was a bit of cork she could have. The question earned her a funny look, but cork from the stoppers of the previous night's rum wasn't hard to get. A bit smelly, but it would do. 

Tara emptied out her waterskin then, over the rail, and blew air into it until it was taut...then quickly jammed the cork over the nozzle. Hard, hollow bone bit into the soft corkwood and kept the air from leaving. Of course, if they had to go too deep, the pressure would force the cork right off, but it was better than nothing.

She felt in her pouch and blew out a relieved sigh. The smooth obsidian oval was still there; about the size of an egg. She didn't know what alchemy was contained inside, but she'd seen how heatstones worked. They could save lives during snowstorms...though one would only work for a day or so. She'd carried it knowing that she'd probably still be staying in a cheap inn room when winter came. Most importantly, they burned without fire, or any need for air. There was no reason she could think of why one wouldn't work underwater. 

And of course, her sunrods. Another emergency expense, but if this wasn't an emergency what was? It'd be dark down there.

It was the best she could do. For now at least.

Tara hurried back to meet the others in time.


----------



## Maidhc O Casain (Sep 7, 2012)

Kolto has little to say, and few preparations to make. He gathers with the others at the appointed time.
_______________





[sblock=Stat Block]
KOLTO TENGERE	CR 1/2
Male Tiefling Magus (Bladebound, Kensai) 1
NN Medium Outsider (Native)
*Init *+2; *Senses *Darkvision; Perception +0
--------------------
*DEFENSE*
--------------------
*AC *12, touch 12, flat-footed 10. . (+2 Dex)
*hp *9 (1d8)
*Fort *+2, *Ref *+2, *Will *+2
*Defensive Abilities *Canny Defense +1; *Resist *cold 5, electricity 5, fire 5
--------------------
*OFFENSE*
--------------------
*Spd *30 ft.
*Melee *Cestus +2 (1d4+2/19-20/x2) and
. . Unarmed Strike +2 (1d3+2/20/x2)
*Magus (Bladebound, Kensai) Spells Known *(CL 1, 2 melee touch, 2 ranged touch):
1 (2/day) _Shield (DC 16), Feather Fall (DC 16)_
0 (at will) _Acid Splash, Ray of Frost_
--------------------
*STATISTICS*
--------------------
*Str *14, * Dex *15, * Con *10, * Int *20, * Wis *10, * Cha *10
*Base Atk *+0; *CMB *+2; *CMD *14
*Feats *Fiendish Heritage, Weapon Focus: Falcata
*Traits *Abendego Spellpiercer (Sodden Lands), Ancient Explorer: Knowledge (Local)
*Skills *Bluff +2, Climb +6, Knowledge (Arcana) +9, Knowledge (Local) +10, Knowledge (Planes) +9, Profession (Sailor) +4, Spellcraft +9, Stealth +4, Swim +6
*Languages *Abyssal, Common, Draconic, Dwarven, Elven, Gnome, Infernal, Polyglot
*SQ *Arcane Pool (+1) (6/day) (Su), Chosen Weapon: Falcata, Spell Combat (Ex)
*Combat Gear *Cestus; *Other Gear *Travelling Spellbook (blank)
--------------------
*SPECIAL ABILITIES*
--------------------
*Abendego Spellpiercer (Sodden Lands)* +2 to Concentration checks
*Arcane Pool (+1) (6/day) (Su)* Infuse own power into a held weapon, granting enhancement bonus or selected item powers.
*Canny Defense +1 (Ex)* +INT bonus to AC (max Duelist level).
*Chosen Weapon: Falcata* Kensai abilities only function when wielding a weapon of this type.
*Damage Resistance, Cold (5)* You have the specified Damage Resistance against Cold attacks.
*Damage Resistance, Electricity (5)* You have the specified Damage Resistance against Electricity attacks.
*Damage Resistance, Fire (5)* You have the specified Damage Resistance against Fire attacks.
*Darkvision (60 feet)* You can see in the dark (black and white vision only).
*Fiendish Heritage* You possess a strong tie to your fiendish ancestors, granting you favorable abilities.

Prerequisite: Tiefling, must be taken at 1st level.

Benefit: Your fiendish bloodline proves particularly strong, being tied to a specific race 
*Spell Combat (Ex)* Use a weapon with one hand at -2 and cast a spell with the other.

Hero Lab® and the Hero Lab logo are Registered Trademarks of LWD Technology, Inc. Free download at Lone Wolf Development
Pathfinder® and associated marks and logos are trademarks of Paizo Publishing, LLC®, and are used under license.[/sblock]


----------



## HolyMan (Sep 11, 2012)

After the hour is nearly up a call comes from the lookout nest.

"Land-ho! Two leagues northeast!"

Mr. Plugg acknowledges the call and then casts about looking for the group of crabbers. Once he spots the group he moves down from the poop deck as the ship turns towards the island.

"Ready then," he says with an obviously uncaring if you are or not attitude. "When we near the reef yonder we will drop anchor so we can do some underbelly work. You'll need to swim out," he continues pointing out to the reef. "Fill your pots and then swim back. If your not here two hours before dark, then you should try the six mile swim to Motaku. It will be closer."

He turns away from the group and yells for the sea anchor to be dropped. 

[sblock=OOC]
Yes she was, sorry rangerjohn you weren't about so Bella got left behind. I'll post something for Bella to do if you wish.

Reef is 200' away from the ship and the sea is calm so I'll forgo all the DC 10 swim checks to get to it. But you should describe your characters little journey to the coral reef please.[/sblock]


----------



## Kaodi (Sep 11, 2012)

Nightstorm checks over his gear to make sure he is ready for whatever may come. A six mile swim would be tough, damn tough, but if it comes to that he might as well not leave anything behind. He places anything that might be damaged in the watertight bag in his pack, then gathers up his pots and pans to go.

Once everything is secured, the ninja moves to the side of the ship, and hops over the rail. He looks around at the water for signs of danger, and then dives right in, making a good splash. Once he under, Nightstorm quickly rights himself and propels himself upwards to the surface with his legs. He breaks the surface, and then takes a deep breath.

Adopting a forward stroke to conserve energy, Nightstorm makes his way towards the reef. While it has been a while since he has had a chance to swim, being on the ship and all, he does not have any problems and is able to cross the distance quickly and confidently. On the way he keeps his eyes peeled, but all he sees is colourful tropical fish of several sorts, and some underwater plants. Which is just fine with him. With the predators back on the ship, the last thing he needs is some in the water as well.


----------



## Maidhc O Casain (Sep 11, 2012)

As soon as the boat is anchored, Kolto steps to the rail, shifts his beloved Falcata to his back where it will provide the minimum interference with the coming swim, and follows Nightstorm into the sea. His dive is clean; he breaches and begins the swim with an even, steady stroke designed to cover the distance with a minimum of fatigue.

The sun is warm on his back, the sea cool as it flows around him, and the Tiefling thoroughly enjoys the change of pace. As he gets into the swim, muscles cramped from long days of work and nights spent crammed into a ship's berth stretch and warm up, and he moves even more easily.

By the time the small group reaches the reef, Kolto's spirits are higher than they've been since the day he was press-ganged to the service of the _Wormwood_ and her nefarious captain and crew.
_______________






[sblock=Stat Block]
KOLTO TENGERE	CR 1/2
Male Tiefling Magus (Bladebound, Kensai) 1
NN Medium Outsider (Native)
*Init *+2; *Senses *Darkvision; Perception +0
--------------------
*DEFENSE*
--------------------
*AC *12, touch 12, flat-footed 10. . (+2 Dex)
*hp *9 (1d8)
*Fort *+2, *Ref *+2, *Will *+2
*Defensive Abilities *Canny Defense +1; *Resist *cold 5, electricity 5, fire 5
--------------------
*OFFENSE*
--------------------
*Spd *30 ft.
*Melee *Cestus +2 (1d4+2/19-20/x2) and
. . Unarmed Strike +2 (1d3+2/20/x2)
*Magus (Bladebound, Kensai) Spells Known *(CL 1, 2 melee touch, 2 ranged touch):
1 (2/day) _Shield (DC 16), Feather Fall (DC 16)_
0 (at will) _Acid Splash, Ray of Frost_
--------------------
*STATISTICS*
--------------------
*Str *14, * Dex *15, * Con *10, * Int *20, * Wis *10, * Cha *10
*Base Atk *+0; *CMB *+2; *CMD *14
*Feats *Fiendish Heritage, Weapon Focus: Falcata
*Traits *Abendego Spellpiercer (Sodden Lands), Ancient Explorer: Knowledge (Local)
*Skills *Bluff +2, Climb +6, Knowledge (Arcana) +9, Knowledge (Local) +10, Knowledge (Planes) +9, Profession (Sailor) +4, Spellcraft +9, Stealth +4, Swim +6
*Languages *Abyssal, Common, Draconic, Dwarven, Elven, Gnome, Infernal, Polyglot
*SQ *Arcane Pool (+1) (6/day) (Su), Chosen Weapon: Falcata, Spell Combat (Ex)
*Combat Gear *Cestus; *Other Gear *Travelling Spellbook (blank)
--------------------
*SPECIAL ABILITIES*
--------------------
*Abendego Spellpiercer (Sodden Lands)* +2 to Concentration checks
*Arcane Pool (+1) (6/day) (Su)* Infuse own power into a held weapon, granting enhancement bonus or selected item powers.
*Canny Defense +1 (Ex)* +INT bonus to AC (max Duelist level).
*Chosen Weapon: Falcata* Kensai abilities only function when wielding a weapon of this type.
*Damage Resistance, Cold (5)* You have the specified Damage Resistance against Cold attacks.
*Damage Resistance, Electricity (5)* You have the specified Damage Resistance against Electricity attacks.
*Damage Resistance, Fire (5)* You have the specified Damage Resistance against Fire attacks.
*Darkvision (60 feet)* You can see in the dark (black and white vision only).
*Fiendish Heritage* You possess a strong tie to your fiendish ancestors, granting you favorable abilities.

Prerequisite: Tiefling, must be taken at 1st level.

Benefit: Your fiendish bloodline proves particularly strong, being tied to a specific race 
*Spell Combat (Ex)* Use a weapon with one hand at -2 and cast a spell with the other.

Hero Lab® and the Hero Lab logo are Registered Trademarks of LWD Technology, Inc. Free download at Lone Wolf Development
Pathfinder® and associated marks and logos are trademarks of Paizo Publishing, LLC®, and are used under license.[/sblock]


----------



## sunshadow21 (Sep 12, 2012)

Lightning enjoys the long, calm swim, pondering mostly how Besmara plans on punishing the fools that have claimed the Wormwood as their's to command. Who in there right mind would send a bunch of human pirate "recruits" to swim six miles one way? Not everyone was born to water like he was; surely the captain and his mate were clearly mad. Still, for his own part, he was perfectly happy being back in his element, and reaches the reefs with complete ease, and confidence in both the group's success and the captain's eventual demise.


----------



## ghostcat (Sep 13, 2012)

Kalir's heart misses a beat when he hears the word "swim". He realises that he was being optimistic when he thought they would be given a boat. 

Although Kalir can swim, he is not very good and it is not an activity he enjoys. Still now that he has his equipment back he is not risking loosing it again, so decides to keep it with him. With a stroke half way between a doggy paddle and a crawl, which involved a lot of splashing and not much forward motion, Kalir eventually reaches the reef.


----------



## Shayuri (Sep 13, 2012)

Tara is no stranger to the water, though the open ocean is rougher than what she's used to. She has some skill, but lacks the conditioning and physical hardiness to use it for very long. More than once she has to pause and rest a bit before swimming on, though she manages not to fall behind in the relatively calm seas they enjoy for the moment.

"So," she says once they arrive. "Has anyone else here caught crabs before? Any tips? I have this feeling the weather's going to turn, or that this reef is a dangerous place to be for some reason."


----------



## HolyMan (Sep 14, 2012)

The swim is peaceful and serene. It takes you some time to find a spot that you can wade in shin deep, but once there you can catch your collective breathes.

"Well to get this done we will need some spotters and some divers." Sandara says ringing out the front of her shirt. "When a spotter sees a crab he should direct the diver to the area and then they can go down looking for the crab. Then..."

Suddenly Kalir points out into the water. "I think I found something a bit more interesting than crabs. Look!"
 
[sblock=Taking a look under the water]





[/sblock]

OOC: Crab hunt or treasure hunt? Which will it be?


----------



## Kaodi (Sep 14, 2012)

"Well," says Nightstorm, crossing his arms, "I cannot say it is not tempting to take a look at the sunken ship. But it might be wiser to do what we came here for, crabbing, and then try to convince Mr. Plugg to ask the Captain for the time we need to explore it properly."

"In any case," he continues, "If we do choose crabbing, obviously it is going to be Blue, Red, and myself here doing the diving. If the rest of you want to explore though, I will risk my hide for that. Not like I would be able to catch enough crabs by myself anyway."


----------



## Shayuri (Sep 14, 2012)

"Maybe we can do both," Tara suggests. "I won't be much good for long dives, but I brought a few things that might help...and I have some magic. I can call creatures of the sea and command them."

Her cheeks color slightly at this admission, as it still sounds strange even in her own ears. She hurries on.

"When a spotter spies crabs then, I can direct a creature to get it. The only limitation is that they don't stay long...and I can't do it very often. But if a spotter were to find several crabs, we could use my creatures to bolster our numbers and make up for the ones looking for treasure."


----------



## Maidhc O Casain (Sep 14, 2012)

"Pleasant as the swim was to get here, I don't relish a six mile swim to the nearest civilization if we miss the boat. I say we take our quota of crabs, then if there's time left we go exploring."

With a longing look in the direction of the sunken ship and a wistful thought of the knowledge that might lay in wait upon it, Kolto puts his face to the water and begins looking for crabs.

[sblock=Actions]I'm guessing a Perception Check is in order? Perception (1d20+0=10), Swim Check (1d20+6=22)[/sblock]
_______________





[sblock=Stat Block]
KOLTO TENGERE	CR 1/2
Male Tiefling Magus (Bladebound, Kensai) 1
NN Medium Outsider (Native)
*Init *+2; *Senses *Darkvision; Perception +0
--------------------
*DEFENSE*
--------------------
*AC *12, touch 12, flat-footed 10. . (+2 Dex)
*hp *9 (1d8)
*Fort *+2, *Ref *+2, *Will *+2
*Defensive Abilities *Canny Defense +1; *Resist *cold 5, electricity 5, fire 5
--------------------
*OFFENSE*
--------------------
*Spd *30 ft.
*Melee *Cestus +2 (1d4+2/19-20/x2) and
. . Unarmed Strike +2 (1d3+2/20/x2)
*Magus (Bladebound, Kensai) Spells Known *(CL 1, 2 melee touch, 2 ranged touch):
1 (2/day) _Shield (DC 16), Feather Fall (DC 16)_
0 (at will) _Acid Splash, Ray of Frost_
--------------------
*STATISTICS*
--------------------
*Str *14, * Dex *15, * Con *10, * Int *20, * Wis *10, * Cha *10
*Base Atk *+0; *CMB *+2; *CMD *14
*Feats *Fiendish Heritage, Weapon Focus: Falcata
*Traits *Abendego Spellpiercer (Sodden Lands), Ancient Explorer: Knowledge (Local)
*Skills *Bluff +2, Climb +6, Knowledge (Arcana) +9, Knowledge (Local) +10, Knowledge (Planes) +9, Profession (Sailor) +4, Spellcraft +9, Stealth +4, Swim +6
*Languages *Abyssal, Common, Draconic, Dwarven, Elven, Gnome, Infernal, Polyglot
*SQ *Arcane Pool (+1) (6/day) (Su), Chosen Weapon: Falcata, Spell Combat (Ex)
*Combat Gear *Cestus; *Other Gear *Travelling Spellbook (blank)
--------------------
*SPECIAL ABILITIES*
--------------------
*Abendego Spellpiercer (Sodden Lands)* +2 to Concentration checks
*Arcane Pool (+1) (6/day) (Su)* Infuse own power into a held weapon, granting enhancement bonus or selected item powers.
*Canny Defense +1 (Ex)* +INT bonus to AC (max Duelist level).
*Chosen Weapon: Falcata* Kensai abilities only function when wielding a weapon of this type.
*Damage Resistance, Cold (5)* You have the specified Damage Resistance against Cold attacks.
*Damage Resistance, Electricity (5)* You have the specified Damage Resistance against Electricity attacks.
*Damage Resistance, Fire (5)* You have the specified Damage Resistance against Fire attacks.
*Darkvision (60 feet)* You can see in the dark (black and white vision only).
*Fiendish Heritage* You possess a strong tie to your fiendish ancestors, granting you favorable abilities.

Prerequisite: Tiefling, must be taken at 1st level.

Benefit: Your fiendish bloodline proves particularly strong, being tied to a specific race 
*Spell Combat (Ex)* Use a weapon with one hand at -2 and cast a spell with the other.

Hero Lab® and the Hero Lab logo are Registered Trademarks of LWD Technology, Inc. Free download at Lone Wolf Development
Pathfinder® and associated marks and logos are trademarks of Paizo Publishing, LLC®, and are used under license.[/sblock]


----------



## sunshadow21 (Sep 15, 2012)

"Let us do the crabbing first. That way, one way or another, we have supper. If we get done with that soon enough, and the weather seems to be holding, we can explore the ship. Save for magic for trouble, madam. Just because you can do something doesn't mean you have to." Lightning readies his pot, and starts to look for crab.


----------



## HolyMan (Sep 15, 2012)

OOC: NP - A crabbing we will go.

Kolto and Lightning quickly spot some crabs as they treed water above the reef. They both break the surface going after the crawling creatures.

[sblock=OOC] For crabbing you need to make a DC 10 Perception or Survival check followed by a DC 10 Swim check. This means that's an auto catch for Lightning.

 4 crabs fill a pot, but please roll in groups of two and then let me advance the thread

Good Hunting[/sblock]


----------



## Kaodi (Sep 15, 2012)

[sblock=OOC]So... We are not having separate spotters and swimmers?[/sblock]

Nightstorm fills his chest with air and ducks his head under the water, searching for delicious crabs. After a moment or two he spots one, and with some powerful paddling of his legs it is in his hands in short order. The ninja swims back up to the surface and places the squirming critter in one of the pots they brought with them.


----------



## Maidhc O Casain (Sep 15, 2012)

OOC: Swim Check Result (22) added to Kolto's last post.


----------



## sunshadow21 (Sep 16, 2012)

Lightning is clearly in his element, both literally and figuratively, as he darts here and there, giving the crabs zero chance of avoiding their fate of the cook's pot.

Unless you extend the critical failures to skill checks, Lightning auto succeeds catching crabs as his minimum survival roll is 10(+9 skill modifier).


----------



## Kaodi (Sep 16, 2012)

[sblock=OOC]Ack, survival, not swim... I think a natural 19 'bout covers it in any case,  . [/sblock]


----------



## HolyMan (Sep 20, 2012)

Sandara looks to Tara. "I'll team up with you. You look for the crabs and I'll swim down to catch them."

OOC: One more round of Perception(or Survival)/Swim checks please. This is taking a little more time than a combat round though.


----------



## Maidhc O Casain (Sep 20, 2012)

Kolto comes up for air, drops a crab in the bucket, and begins peering down through the water for a second effort. Success! He dips quickly below the surface, scooping up another crustacean and surfacing to drop it in the bucket with the others.
_______________





[sblock=Stat Block]
KOLTO TENGERE	CR 1/2
Male Tiefling Magus (Bladebound, Kensai) 1
NN Medium Outsider (Native)
*Init *+2; *Senses *Darkvision; Perception +0
--------------------
*DEFENSE*
--------------------
*AC *12, touch 12, flat-footed 10. . (+2 Dex)
*hp *9 (1d8)
*Fort *+2, *Ref *+2, *Will *+2
*Defensive Abilities *Canny Defense +1; *Resist *cold 5, electricity 5, fire 5
--------------------
*OFFENSE*
--------------------
*Spd *30 ft.
*Melee *Cestus +2 (1d4+2/19-20/x2) and
. . Unarmed Strike +2 (1d3+2/20/x2)
*Magus (Bladebound, Kensai) Spells Known *(CL 1, 2 melee touch, 2 ranged touch):
1 (2/day) _Shield (DC 16), Feather Fall (DC 16)_
0 (at will) _Acid Splash, Ray of Frost_
--------------------
*STATISTICS*
--------------------
*Str *14, * Dex *15, * Con *10, * Int *20, * Wis *10, * Cha *10
*Base Atk *+0; *CMB *+2; *CMD *14
*Feats *Fiendish Heritage, Weapon Focus: Falcata
*Traits *Abendego Spellpiercer (Sodden Lands), Ancient Explorer: Knowledge (Local)
*Skills *Bluff +2, Climb +6, Knowledge (Arcana) +9, Knowledge (Local) +10, Knowledge (Planes) +9, Profession (Sailor) +4, Spellcraft +9, Stealth +4, Swim +6
*Languages *Abyssal, Common, Draconic, Dwarven, Elven, Gnome, Infernal, Polyglot
*SQ *Arcane Pool (+1) (6/day) (Su), Chosen Weapon: Falcata, Spell Combat (Ex)
*Combat Gear *Cestus; *Other Gear *Travelling Spellbook (blank)
--------------------
*SPECIAL ABILITIES*
--------------------
*Abendego Spellpiercer (Sodden Lands)* +2 to Concentration checks
*Arcane Pool (+1) (6/day) (Su)* Infuse own power into a held weapon, granting enhancement bonus or selected item powers.
*Canny Defense +1 (Ex)* +INT bonus to AC (max Duelist level).
*Chosen Weapon: Falcata* Kensai abilities only function when wielding a weapon of this type.
*Damage Resistance, Cold (5)* You have the specified Damage Resistance against Cold attacks.
*Damage Resistance, Electricity (5)* You have the specified Damage Resistance against Electricity attacks.
*Damage Resistance, Fire (5)* You have the specified Damage Resistance against Fire attacks.
*Darkvision (60 feet)* You can see in the dark (black and white vision only).
*Fiendish Heritage* You possess a strong tie to your fiendish ancestors, granting you favorable abilities.

Prerequisite: Tiefling, must be taken at 1st level.

Benefit: Your fiendish bloodline proves particularly strong, being tied to a specific race 
*Spell Combat (Ex)* Use a weapon with one hand at -2 and cast a spell with the other.

Hero Lab® and the Hero Lab logo are Registered Trademarks of LWD Technology, Inc. Free download at Lone Wolf Development
Pathfinder® and associated marks and logos are trademarks of Paizo Publishing, LLC®, and are used under license.[/sblock]


----------



## Kaodi (Sep 20, 2012)

Nightstorm has no trouble spotting more prey, but this time it is able to evade his grasping hands.


----------



## ghostcat (Sep 20, 2012)

Not been a strong swimmer, Kalir looks round for someone he can team up with. "So does anyone wants to retrieve the crabs if I spot?" as asks.

"There's one there and another over there." he says, pointing


----------



## Shayuri (Sep 20, 2012)

HolyMan said:


> Sandara looks to Tara. "I'll team up with you. You look for the crabs and I'll swim down to catch them."
> 
> OOC: One more round of Perception(or Survival)/Swim checks please. This is taking a little more time than a combat round though.




(hee...Tara's Swimming is way better than her Perception )

Tara dunks her head underwater to take a look around, and after a second her eyes widen as she spies something moving over the reef. A big old crab, shell encrusted with enough stuff that it looked like just another piece of the coral itself, that she managed to be looking at just when it started walking.

She points at it frantically...then blurts air out as she exclaims. Another crab! This time she swims after it herself, while Sandara goes for the first one.

(OOC - Not sure if that's possible, if not disregard the swim check )


----------



## Kaodi (Sep 21, 2012)

[sblock=OOC]You'd think I was on drugs with how much I've been misreading here. My "survival" check should be swim, which with +7 would be 12. It was Survival OR Perception, followed by Swim. Think I got it now. I hope.[/sblock]


----------



## HolyMan (Sep 25, 2012)

OOC: sunshadow21 perception check please

With their intense hunt for crabs going on the group isn't surprised when a pair of predators come swimming up from out of the wrecked ship.







_"Blood -red spines run the length of this frightening creature, which resembles a lobster in the front and an eel in the back."_

OOC: Roll INIT - post actions if you beat a 21

[sblock=Combat Notes]
Kolto - (depth 5') HB:19/20
Nightstorm - (depth 0') HB:24/24
Kalir - (depth 0') HB:24/24
Tara - (depth 0') HB:24/24
Lightning - (depth 10') HB:23/24
Sandara - (depth 0') HB:20/20
reefclaws - (depth 15') --

HB = hold breath rounds[/sblock]​


----------



## Maidhc O Casain (Sep 25, 2012)

Kolto's Initiative (1d20+2=20)


----------



## Kaodi (Sep 25, 2012)

"One less thing to worry about while exploring, I guess..." say Nightstorm.


----------



## sunshadow21 (Sep 27, 2012)

"We've got company, folks. I would recommend shore for those not able to swim well." Lightning tries to figure out if he knows what these things are.


----------



## HolyMan (Sep 28, 2012)

*Round 1-*

The creatures waste no time darting after their new found prey. One moves towards Kolto cautiously as it moves into shallower water.

The second darts in a direct line towards Lightning it's claws snapping before it. Suddenly a claw grabs the undine's foot and latches on. As it does so Lightning can feel his strength slowly being effected by some vile poison.


[sblock=Combat Notes]
*LISTED IN INIT ORDER:*

monsterA[AC:14,HP:13/13]-depth 5' double move to within melee range
monsterB[AC:12,HP:13/13]-depth 15' (charged)
Kolto -(depth 5') HB:19/20* is up*
Sandara -(depth 0') HB:20/20
Lightning -(depth 10') HB:23/24 (grappled;poison[1/4;STR dmg:1] DC 13 (roll your round 2 save during your round one actions to keep us ahead)
Tara -(depth 0') HB:24/24
Nightstorm -(depth 0') HB:24/24

HB = hold breath rounds

Knowledge check unsuccessful they are aberrations[/sblock]


----------



## Maidhc O Casain (Sep 28, 2012)

As the creature closes with the big Tiefling, Kolto slams a cestus wrapped fist into it's spiny face!

[sblock=Actions]Swim Check (1d20+6=15)

Attack (1d20+2=15) for  for Damage (1d4+2=3).[/sblock]
_______________





[sblock=Stat Block]
KOLTO TENGERE	CR 1/2
Male Tiefling Magus (Bladebound, Kensai) 1
NN Medium Outsider (Native)
*Init *+2; *Senses *Darkvision; Perception +0
--------------------
*DEFENSE*
--------------------
*AC *12, touch 12, flat-footed 10. . (+2 Dex)
*hp *9 (1d8)
*Fort *+2, *Ref *+2, *Will *+2
*Defensive Abilities *Canny Defense +1; *Resist *cold 5, electricity 5, fire 5
--------------------
*OFFENSE*
--------------------
*Spd *30 ft.
*Melee *Cestus +2 (1d4+2/19-20/x2) and
. . Unarmed Strike +2 (1d3+2/20/x2)
*Magus (Bladebound, Kensai) Spells Known *(CL 1, 2 melee touch, 2 ranged touch):
1 (2/day) _Shield (DC 16), Feather Fall (DC 16)_
0 (at will) _Acid Splash, Ray of Frost_
--------------------
*STATISTICS*
--------------------
*Str *14, * Dex *15, * Con *10, * Int *20, * Wis *10, * Cha *10
*Base Atk *+0; *CMB *+2; *CMD *14
*Feats *Fiendish Heritage, Weapon Focus: Falcata
*Traits *Abendego Spellpiercer (Sodden Lands), Ancient Explorer: Knowledge (Local)
*Skills *Bluff +2, Climb +6, Knowledge (Arcana) +9, Knowledge (Local) +10, Knowledge (Planes) +9, Profession (Sailor) +4, Spellcraft +9, Stealth +4, Swim +6
*Languages *Abyssal, Common, Draconic, Dwarven, Elven, Gnome, Infernal, Polyglot
*SQ *Arcane Pool (+1) (6/day) (Su), Chosen Weapon: Falcata, Spell Combat (Ex)
*Combat Gear *Cestus; *Other Gear *Travelling Spellbook (blank)
--------------------
*SPECIAL ABILITIES*
--------------------
*Abendego Spellpiercer (Sodden Lands)* +2 to Concentration checks
*Arcane Pool (+1) (6/day) (Su)* Infuse own power into a held weapon, granting enhancement bonus or selected item powers.
*Canny Defense +1 (Ex)* +INT bonus to AC (max Duelist level).
*Chosen Weapon: Falcata* Kensai abilities only function when wielding a weapon of this type.
*Damage Resistance, Cold (5)* You have the specified Damage Resistance against Cold attacks.
*Damage Resistance, Electricity (5)* You have the specified Damage Resistance against Electricity attacks.
*Damage Resistance, Fire (5)* You have the specified Damage Resistance against Fire attacks.
*Darkvision (60 feet)* You can see in the dark (black and white vision only).
*Fiendish Heritage* You possess a strong tie to your fiendish ancestors, granting you favorable abilities.

Prerequisite: Tiefling, must be taken at 1st level.

Benefit: Your fiendish bloodline proves particularly strong, being tied to a specific race 
*Spell Combat (Ex)* Use a weapon with one hand at -2 and cast a spell with the other.

Hero Lab® and the Hero Lab logo are Registered Trademarks of LWD Technology, Inc. Free download at Lone Wolf Development
Pathfinder® and associated marks and logos are trademarks of Paizo Publishing, LLC®, and are used under license.[/sblock]


----------



## HolyMan (Sep 28, 2012)

Sandara splashes through the water, quickly moving to the edge of the reef. "Back up a bit! Bring it to where I can see it!"

OOC: ready action cast doom when she sees a monster


----------



## sunshadow21 (Sep 28, 2012)

Lightning proves to be surprisingly slitherly, but probably not enough to actually escape. If he does, he swims back to shore.


----------



## Kaodi (Sep 28, 2012)

Nightstorm moves through the leg deep water to a position by where both the Blue Man and the Red Man can make "landfall" , reaching behind his back to draw out his exotic looking curved sword in a single smooth motion. Sparing a thought as to why no one has ever thought to introduce themselves yet by name on this voyage, he readies his eager blade to receive the tatzylwy- I mean, lobster-eels.

[sblock=OOC]Not far to move Southwest, and then ready an action to attack whatever feels like becoming dinner.[/sblock]


----------



## ghostcat (Sep 28, 2012)

_Just what we need_ thinks Kalir _has if I haven't enough trouble._ However, Kalir wastes no time in splashing back to the reef, where he pulls himself out of the water.

_Still thank heaven for small mercies. At least I have my crossbow._ he thinks as he desperately, cocks and loads it.


----------



## Shayuri (Sep 29, 2012)

Tara quickly swims back a little ways, getting some distance. She's not eager to try her magic against these monsters directly...but perhaps she can call for help?

She takes a breath to calm herself, then holds another one to stay afloat without paddling for a moment. The spell is a murmur in her throat, but underwater it's picked up in the cavities of her body, echoed over the drum of her skin. A subsonic _THUM_ that booms through the water and ripples out and away. A moment later there is an answering pulse from somewhere else. Somewhere far...but near. Another shock emanates from Tara, and is answered...but the time between the two is shorter now.

Something is coming.

(Summon Monster 1...takes effect on her action next turn.)


----------



## HolyMan (Oct 2, 2012)

Kolto's attack scores a hit and the tiefling wonders at how he is so lucky fighting under the water. The creature snaps it's claws and comes after the "Red-man" with a vengeance. <rolling>

As Nightstorm, Kalir, and Sandara wait (almost holding their breaths themselves) Lightning struggles underwater with his own lobster eel. Managing to free his foot the undine starts to turn and swim away tryign to bring the creature to the surface where the others can help. But as he slips one claw the second lashes out grabbing him about the waist and starts squeezing. <rolling dmg>

[sblock=Combat]
*Round 1:*
monsterA[AC:14,HP:10/13]-depth 5' double move to within melee range
monsterB[AC:12,HP:13/13]-depth 15' (charged, hit dmg 1)
Kolto -(depth 5') HB:17/20 attack hit
Sandara -(depth 0') HB:20/20 ready action
Lightning -(depth 10') HB:21/24 (grappled;poisoned;STR dmg:1] escape grapple, move(draws AoO; hit dmg 2)
Tara -(depth 0') HB:24/24 casting summon monster
Nightstorm -(depth 0') HB:24/24 move, ready action
Kalir - (depth 0') HB:24/24 - locked and loaded
*Round 2:*
monsterA-(depth 5')[AC:14,HP:10/13]-attacks, hit dmg 1
monsterB-(depth 15')[AC:12,HP:13/13]-grappled; deals damage = 3pts
Kolto -(depth 5') HB:16/20[grappled; HP:08/09] *is up *
Sandara -(depth 0') HB:20/20 
Lightning -(depth 10') HB:20/24 [grappled;poisoned;STR dmg:1,HP:03/09] 
Tara -(depth 0') HB:24/24 casting summon monster
Nightstorm -(depth 0') HB:24/24
Kalir - (depth 0') HB:24/24 - [/sblock]


----------



## sunshadow21 (Oct 2, 2012)

[sblock=ooc]I'll wait to see if the others can open up a meaningful option for Lightning. As it is, he really doesn't have any. Even if he breaks free, which is already a fair challenge, he'll just get grappled again, either on the aoo getting away or on the creature's next turn. It's not a cycle he can win, and I really don't feel like playing for more than a round or two hoping the dice cooperate.  No real point to it.[/sblock]


----------



## Maidhc O Casain (Oct 3, 2012)

Kolto relaxes in the creature's grip, forgoing attempts to break free in favor of aggressive attacking with the cestus.

Use Arcane Pool to enhance Cestus to +1, and attack! (EDIT: Dang - just missed! Wait - if it's got me grappled, doesn't it gain the grappled condition as well? Just in case, I'll roll some damage . . .)
_______________





[sblock=Stat Block]
KOLTO TENGERE	CR 1/2
Male Tiefling Magus (Bladebound, Kensai) 1
NN Medium Outsider (Native)
*Init *+2; *Senses *Darkvision; Perception +0
--------------------
*DEFENSE*
--------------------
*AC *12, touch 12, flat-footed 10. . (+2 Dex)
*hp *9 (1d8)
*Fort *+2, *Ref *+2, *Will *+2
*Defensive Abilities *Canny Defense +1; *Resist *cold 5, electricity 5, fire 5
--------------------
*OFFENSE*
--------------------
*Spd *30 ft.
*Melee *Cestus +2 (1d4+2/19-20/x2) and
. . Unarmed Strike +2 (1d3+2/20/x2)
*Magus (Bladebound, Kensai) Spells Known *(CL 1, 2 melee touch, 2 ranged touch):
1 (2/day) _Shield (DC 16), Feather Fall (DC 16)_
0 (at will) _Acid Splash, Ray of Frost_
--------------------
*STATISTICS*
--------------------
*Str *14, * Dex *15, * Con *10, * Int *20, * Wis *10, * Cha *10
*Base Atk *+0; *CMB *+2; *CMD *14
*Feats *Fiendish Heritage, Weapon Focus: Falcata
*Traits *Abendego Spellpiercer (Sodden Lands), Ancient Explorer: Knowledge (Local)
*Skills *Bluff +2, Climb +6, Knowledge (Arcana) +9, Knowledge (Local) +10, Knowledge (Planes) +9, Profession (Sailor) +4, Spellcraft +9, Stealth +4, Swim +6
*Languages *Abyssal, Common, Draconic, Dwarven, Elven, Gnome, Infernal, Polyglot
*SQ *Arcane Pool (+1) (6/day) (Su), Chosen Weapon: Falcata, Spell Combat (Ex)
*Combat Gear *Cestus; *Other Gear *Travelling Spellbook (blank)
--------------------
*SPECIAL ABILITIES*
--------------------
*Abendego Spellpiercer (Sodden Lands)* +2 to Concentration checks
*Arcane Pool (+1) (6/day) (Su)* Infuse own power into a held weapon, granting enhancement bonus or selected item powers.
*Canny Defense +1 (Ex)* +INT bonus to AC (max Duelist level).
*Chosen Weapon: Falcata* Kensai abilities only function when wielding a weapon of this type.
*Damage Resistance, Cold (5)* You have the specified Damage Resistance against Cold attacks.
*Damage Resistance, Electricity (5)* You have the specified Damage Resistance against Electricity attacks.
*Damage Resistance, Fire (5)* You have the specified Damage Resistance against Fire attacks.
*Darkvision (60 feet)* You can see in the dark (black and white vision only).
*Fiendish Heritage* You possess a strong tie to your fiendish ancestors, granting you favorable abilities.

Prerequisite: Tiefling, must be taken at 1st level.

Benefit: Your fiendish bloodline proves particularly strong, being tied to a specific race 
*Spell Combat (Ex)* Use a weapon with one hand at -2 and cast a spell with the other.

Hero Lab® and the Hero Lab logo are Registered Trademarks of LWD Technology, Inc. Free download at Lone Wolf Development
Pathfinder® and associated marks and logos are trademarks of Paizo Publishing, LLC®, and are used under license.[/sblock]


----------



## ghostcat (Oct 3, 2012)

Seeing Lightning struggle in the grip of the mutated lobster, he decides that desperate measures are called for. Gathering in his magic he casts a spell on Lightning. He doubts if it will work but its the best he can do.

[sblock=OOC]Cast _Grease_ on Lightning in the hope that it will make him too slippy to hold.[/sblock]


----------



## sunshadow21 (Oct 3, 2012)

Lightning just gives the unnatural creature a dirty look as he once more works on wiggling free, already getting tired of this little game, and hoping that the grease gives him the opening he needs to escape and get away from the creature long enough to actually fight back.


----------



## HolyMan (Oct 5, 2012)

"Oh @#&%!" Sandara swears before diving into the water and swimming over to help Kolto.

OOC: Nightstorm and Tara to finish the round.


----------



## Kaodi (Oct 5, 2012)

Nightstorm sighs. So much for drawing the creatures towards him. The ninja leaps into the surf and dives behind Kolto, anticipating a possible flanking manoeuvre with Sandara.

[sblock=OOC]One Southwest, then two West. If only great swim checks made for faster swim speeds.[/sblock]


----------



## HolyMan (Oct 8, 2012)

OOC: Two things - Need Tara's spell to go off and have her summon's pick and attack a target. Two - sorry ghostcat but grease is a 30' range so Kalir is out of range you can have him do a double move for this round and a move cast for next if you want. Or you may change your action altogether.


----------



## ghostcat (Oct 8, 2012)

HolyMan said:


> OOC: Two things - Need Tara's spell to go off and have her summon's pick and attack a target. Two - sorry ghostcat but grease is a 30' range so Kalir is out of range you can have him do a double move for this round and a move cast for next if you want. Or you may change your action altogether.












*OOC:*


Its not clear from the map if Kalir get within range WITHOUT swimming.


----------



## Shayuri (Oct 8, 2012)

With a high-pitched squeal, and a series of clicks, a dolphin with a peculiar silvery highlight to its skin leapt from the water near Tara, and dove down to power dive straight at the nearest attacker...ramming it with its blunt snout and forehead the way it might a shark that strayed too near its pod!

As the dolphin did that, Tara incanted again, invoking a protective spell for herself.

(OOC - Celestial Dolphin appears and charges the thingus that is giving us so much difficulty with grappling.  Agh, forgot to include the charge bonus to hit. What is that in Pathfinder? Also, she casts Shield.)


----------



## HolyMan (Oct 10, 2012)

As most of the others swim closer to get into the fight, a creature built for navigating the ocean appears and moves into help.

The celestial dolphin's attack is enough to send the big lobster-eel floating to the surface.

Meanwhile Lightning gets away form his adversary once more but the beast quickly surges forward with clapping, snapping claws. It rakes the undine knocking him unconscious, but before Lightning can float to the top of the water it reaches out and grabs him by the ankle. 

[sblock=Combat]
Round 2:
monsterA depth 5' AC 12 HP 10/13 grappled  attacks, hit dmg 1
monsterB depth 15' AC 12,HP 13/13 grappled deals damage  3pts
Kolto depth 5' HB 16/20 grappled HP 08/09 enchant weapon swift attack hit dmg 4
Sandara -depth 0' HB20/20  double move
Lightning -depth 10' HB:20/24 [grappled;poisonedSTR dmg1,HP 03/09 escape grapple 5'step (your choice let me know)
Tara -depth 0' HB 24/24 summons monster casts shield charge is the same as in 3.5 +2 to hit -2 to AC
celestial dolphin - depth 5' charge, successful dmg  7 Monster A at -1 HP at this point in the round
Nightstorm depth 0' HB:24/24 double move
Kalir - depth 0' HB:24/24 - double move Sorry there's no grid but it would have to be 3-D for that. It's why I told you that a double move in round 2 would put him in range for casting, after another move, on round 3. So I posted he double moved as I think you would want him to get into range, let me know if that is wrong.[/sblock]

[sblock=Combat]
Round 3:
monsterA depth 5'AC14 HP -1/13]- dying
monsterB depth 15')[AC 12 HP 13/13 attacks hit dmg 4 grappled
Kolto -epth 5' HB 15/20  HP:08/09 *is up*
Sandara depth 5' HB 19/20 
Lightning depth 10' HB 19/24 poisoned STR dmg1 HP -1/09 dying grappled
Tara depth 0' HB 24/24
Nightstorm depth 5' HB23/24 
Kalir depth 0' HB24/24  [/sblock]


----------



## sunshadow21 (Oct 10, 2012)

[sblock=ooc]I see it's time to start thinking about a replacement character. There's no point in having the rest of the party die trying to save Lightning.[/sblock]


----------



## Maidhc O Casain (Oct 11, 2012)

sunshadow21 said:


> [sblock=ooc]I see it's time to start thinking about a replacement character. There's no point in having the rest of the party die trying to save Lightning.[/sblock]




[sblock=OOC]Not so fast ! One's down, and the second is down almost a fourth of its HP - and now we're all focused on it. It's not like Lightening's drifted off the continental shelf . . . he's in only 10' of water.[/sblock]

The devil spawn once more hammers his fist into the spiny carapace of his attacker, feeling the hard shell crack even further. _Lobster for dinner tonight! Yum!_

[sblock=OOC]Posting from work, so forgot a few things - like that it's grappled still. But can't remember if the 12 AC includes the grappled penalty, so he might've missed. If so, just ignore everything past "spiny carapace of his attacker." [/sblock]
_______________





[sblock=Stat Block]
KOLTO TENGERE	CR 1/2
Male Tiefling Magus (Bladebound, Kensai) 1
NN Medium Outsider (Native)
*Init *+2; *Senses *Darkvision; Perception +0
--------------------
*DEFENSE*
--------------------
*AC *12, touch 12, flat-footed 10. . (+2 Dex)
*hp *9 (1d8)
*Fort *+2, *Ref *+2, *Will *+2
*Defensive Abilities *Canny Defense +1; *Resist *cold 5, electricity 5, fire 5
--------------------
*OFFENSE*
--------------------
*Spd *30 ft.
*Melee *Cestus +2 (1d4+2/19-20/x2) and
. . Unarmed Strike +2 (1d3+2/20/x2)
*Magus (Bladebound, Kensai) Spells Known *(CL 1, 2 melee touch, 2 ranged touch):
1 (2/day) _Shield (DC 16), Feather Fall (DC 16)_
0 (at will) _Acid Splash, Ray of Frost_
--------------------
*STATISTICS*
--------------------
*Str *14, * Dex *15, * Con *10, * Int *20, * Wis *10, * Cha *10
*Base Atk *+0; *CMB *+2; *CMD *14
*Feats *Fiendish Heritage, Weapon Focus: Falcata
*Traits *Abendego Spellpiercer (Sodden Lands), Ancient Explorer: Knowledge (Local)
*Skills *Bluff +2, Climb +6, Knowledge (Arcana) +9, Knowledge (Local) +10, Knowledge (Planes) +9, Profession (Sailor) +4, Spellcraft +9, Stealth +4, Swim +6
*Languages *Abyssal, Common, Draconic, Dwarven, Elven, Gnome, Infernal, Polyglot
*SQ *Arcane Pool (+1) (6/day) (Su), Chosen Weapon: Falcata, Spell Combat (Ex)
*Combat Gear *Cestus; *Other Gear *Travelling Spellbook (blank)
--------------------
*SPECIAL ABILITIES*
--------------------
*Abendego Spellpiercer (Sodden Lands)* +2 to Concentration checks
*Arcane Pool (+1) (6/day) (Su)* Infuse own power into a held weapon, granting enhancement bonus or selected item powers.
*Canny Defense +1 (Ex)* +INT bonus to AC (max Duelist level).
*Chosen Weapon: Falcata* Kensai abilities only function when wielding a weapon of this type.
*Damage Resistance, Cold (5)* You have the specified Damage Resistance against Cold attacks.
*Damage Resistance, Electricity (5)* You have the specified Damage Resistance against Electricity attacks.
*Damage Resistance, Fire (5)* You have the specified Damage Resistance against Fire attacks.
*Darkvision (60 feet)* You can see in the dark (black and white vision only).
*Fiendish Heritage* You possess a strong tie to your fiendish ancestors, granting you favorable abilities.

Prerequisite: Tiefling, must be taken at 1st level.

Benefit: Your fiendish bloodline proves particularly strong, being tied to a specific race 
*Spell Combat (Ex)* Use a weapon with one hand at -2 and cast a spell with the other.

Hero Lab® and the Hero Lab logo are Registered Trademarks of LWD Technology, Inc. Free download at Lone Wolf Development
Pathfinder® and associated marks and logos are trademarks of Paizo Publishing, LLC®, and are used under license.[/sblock]


----------



## sunshadow21 (Oct 11, 2012)

[sblock=ooc]I missed the part that the other one was dead. That does change things a bit.[/sblock]


----------



## HolyMan (Oct 12, 2012)

Sandara swims up to behind Lightning grabbing him under the arms and hoping to pull him away from the creature's grip.

OOC: Sorry Mowgli a miss by 1

[sblock=Combat]
Round 2:
monsterA depth 5' AC 12 HP 10/13 grappled  attacks, hit dmg 1
monsterB depth 15' AC 12,HP 13/13 grappled deals damage  3pts
Kolto depth 5' HB 16/20 grappled HP 08/09 enchant weapon swift attack hit dmg 4
Sandara -depth 0' HB20/20  double move
Lightning -depth 10' HB:20/24 [grappled;poisonedSTR dmg1,HP 03/09 escape grapple 5'step (your choice let me know)
Tara -depth 0' HB 24/24 summons monster casts shield charge is the same as in 3.5 +2 to hit -2 to AC
celestial dolphin - depth 5' charge, successful dmg  7 Monster A at -1 HP at this point in the round
Nightstorm depth 0' HB:24/24 double move
Kalir - depth 0' HB:24/24 - double move Sorry there's no grid but it would have to be 3-D for that. It's why I told you that a double move in round 2 would put him in range for casting, after another move, on round 3. So I posted he double moved as I think you would want him to get into range, let me know if that is wrong.[/sblock]

[sblock=Combat]
Round 3:
monsterA depth 5'AC14 HP -1/13]- dying
monsterB depth 15')[AC 12 HP 13/13 attacks hit dmg 4 grappled
Kolto -epth 5' HB 15/20  HP:08/09 attack, miss
Sandara depth 5' HB 19/20 double swim
Lightning depth 10' HB 19/24 poisoned STR dmg1 HP -1/09 stabilized grappled
Tara depth 0' HB 24/24 -* is up*
Nightstorm depth 5' HB23/24 
Kalir depth 0' HB24/24  [/sblock]


----------



## ghostcat (Oct 12, 2012)

Kalir moves into a position where he can and, when Sandara fails to pull Lightening free, casts _grease_ on Lightening in the hope that it will help him get free. He doubts if it will work but its the best he can do.

[sblock=OOC]cast _Grease_ on Lightning in the hope that it will make him too slippy to hold.[/sblock]


----------



## Kaodi (Oct 12, 2012)

Nightstorm propels himself towards the creature with his feet while he grips his wakizashi in both hands. Unfortunately his enemy sees it coming and is easily able to avoid the driving point of the blade.


----------



## Shayuri (Oct 12, 2012)

Tara points at the other monster, but she needn't bother. The silver-skinned dolphin instinctively swims to the aid of Lightning, charging the beast that holds him for another streamlined slam!

Unfortunately, the water around the beast is a bit crowded, and it has to pull short to avoid hitting Sandara by mistake! It clicks agitatedly...and vanishes!

Meanwhile, at the surface, Tara slaps her forehead, then swims down to try to engage the beast herself. She hasn't got a spell to cast underwater...but the strange power in her hands will work just fine against this moist menace.


----------



## HolyMan (Oct 15, 2012)

The creature turns it's attention away from Lightning and focuses on the two warriors trying to kill it. It lashes out at Nightstorm first. A claw clips the ninja but the creature oesn't grab at him likely do to being nearly surrounded by foes.

Meanwhile a greased Lightning (wish I could XP you Mowgli) slips through Sandara's fingers. She takes and reaches out gabbing him by his belt and then starts to haul him to the surface.

[sblock=Combat]
Round 3:
monsterA depth 5'AC14 HP -1/13]- dying
monsterB depth 15')[AC 12 HP 13/13 attacks hit dmg 4 grappled
Kolto -epth 5' HB 15/20  HP:08/09 attack, miss
Sandara depth 5' HB 19/20 double swim
Lightning depth 10' HB 19/24 poisoned STR dmg1 HP -1/09 stabilized grappled
Tara depth 0' HB 24/24 double move - to far to get into melee this round (also summon monster should only last one round)
Nightstorm depth 5' HB23/24 move, attack, miss
Kalir depth 0' HB24/24 - cast grease  [/sblock]
[sblock=Combat]
*Round 4:*
monsterB depth 15' AC 14 HP 13/13 attack, hit dmg=4
Kolto -depth 10' HB 13/20  HP:08/09 (saved vs poison already)
Sandara depth 5' HB 18/20 - grab Lightning, swim
Lightning depth 5' HB 18/24 poisoned STR dmg1 HP -1/09 stabilized
Tara depth 5' HB 23/24 
Nightstorm depth 15' HB21/24 poisoned STR dmg2 HP - 06/10
Kalir depth 0' HB24/24  [/sblock]

OOC: Everyone is up


----------



## Maidhc O Casain (Oct 15, 2012)

*OOC:*


HM, where is Kolto in relation to the monster still living? Is it the one he's been fighting, or is that one dead. Sorry, I have a hard time visualizing w/out a map - no need for one, so long as you're willing to put up with my questions .


----------



## Shayuri (Oct 16, 2012)

(OOC - Tara's aquatic summons are at +1 caster level, so it lasts 2 rounds. Your note makes it sound like Tara couldn't swim far enough to attack the monster...does that mean I have to redo her action?)


----------



## HolyMan (Oct 16, 2012)

[sblock=OOC] Ah ha- new their must have been a reason I didn't see. She couldn't make it the last round. But with a double move(swim) last round she can make it into melee and attack this round.

Kolto is at a depth of 10' and the monster is at 15' so Kolto is slightly above the creature, fighting down. Also he attacked the 2nd monster last round. The dolphin finished off the other.[/sblock]


----------



## Maidhc O Casain (Oct 16, 2012)

Kolto floats easily, suspended in the salty water just a few feet above his foe. He looks down on the remaining "lobster," draws back his fist and smacks it down between the creature's eyestalks.

[sblock=Actions]
Move: Swim Check (1d20+6=23)
Standard: Cestus (1d20+3=13) for Damage (1d4+3=5)
[/sblock]
_______________





[sblock=Stat Block]
KOLTO TENGERE	CR 1/2
Male Tiefling Magus (Bladebound, Kensai) 1
NN Medium Outsider (Native)
*Init *+2; *Senses *Darkvision; Perception +0
--------------------
*DEFENSE*
--------------------
*AC *12, touch 12, flat-footed 10. . (+2 Dex)
*hp *9 (1d8)
*Fort *+2, *Ref *+2, *Will *+2
*Defensive Abilities *Canny Defense +1; *Resist *cold 5, electricity 5, fire 5
--------------------
*OFFENSE*
--------------------
*Spd *30 ft.
*Melee *Cestus +2 (1d4+2/19-20/x2) and
. . Unarmed Strike +2 (1d3+2/20/x2)
*Magus (Bladebound, Kensai) Spells Known *(CL 1, 2 melee touch, 2 ranged touch):
1 (2/day) _Shield (DC 16), Feather Fall (DC 16)_
0 (at will) _Acid Splash, Ray of Frost_
--------------------
*STATISTICS*
--------------------
*Str *14, * Dex *15, * Con *10, * Int *20, * Wis *10, * Cha *10
*Base Atk *+0; *CMB *+2; *CMD *14
*Feats *Fiendish Heritage, Weapon Focus: Falcata
*Traits *Abendego Spellpiercer (Sodden Lands), Ancient Explorer: Knowledge (Local)
*Skills *Bluff +2, Climb +6, Knowledge (Arcana) +9, Knowledge (Local) +10, Knowledge (Planes) +9, Profession (Sailor) +4, Spellcraft +9, Stealth +4, Swim +6
*Languages *Abyssal, Common, Draconic, Dwarven, Elven, Gnome, Infernal, Polyglot
*SQ *Arcane Pool (+1) (6/day) (Su), Chosen Weapon: Falcata, Spell Combat (Ex)
*Combat Gear *Cestus; *Other Gear *Travelling Spellbook (blank)
--------------------
*SPECIAL ABILITIES*
--------------------
*Abendego Spellpiercer (Sodden Lands)* +2 to Concentration checks
*Arcane Pool (+1) (6/day) (Su)* Infuse own power into a held weapon, granting enhancement bonus or selected item powers.
*Canny Defense +1 (Ex)* +INT bonus to AC (max Duelist level).
*Chosen Weapon: Falcata* Kensai abilities only function when wielding a weapon of this type.
*Damage Resistance, Cold (5)* You have the specified Damage Resistance against Cold attacks.
*Damage Resistance, Electricity (5)* You have the specified Damage Resistance against Electricity attacks.
*Damage Resistance, Fire (5)* You have the specified Damage Resistance against Fire attacks.
*Darkvision (60 feet)* You can see in the dark (black and white vision only).
*Fiendish Heritage* You possess a strong tie to your fiendish ancestors, granting you favorable abilities.

Prerequisite: Tiefling, must be taken at 1st level.

Benefit: Your fiendish bloodline proves particularly strong, being tied to a specific race 
*Spell Combat (Ex)* Use a weapon with one hand at -2 and cast a spell with the other.

Hero Lab® and the Hero Lab logo are Registered Trademarks of LWD Technology, Inc. Free download at Lone Wolf Development
Pathfinder® and associated marks and logos are trademarks of Paizo Publishing, LLC®, and are used under license.[/sblock]


----------



## Kaodi (Oct 16, 2012)

Nightstorm recoils from the creature's attacks. It must has injected some kind of poison into his system, as he is feeling weaker. Unfortunately this all lends to an extremely clumsy jab with his wakizashi, easily avoided.


----------



## sunshadow21 (Oct 22, 2012)

Lightning finds himself walking on the surface of the ocean, no land, ship, or other living creature in sight. As he watches, the calm water starts to froth as if being driven by a storm, but there is no wind, nor are there clouds, lightning, thunder, or rain that one typically expects to go along with the waves. Slowly the waves start to take shape as vaguely humanoid creatures as they surround him. Lightning watches them impassively, "Has my time come? Is this the fate Besmara has planned for me? If so, I am ready. If not, leave me be; I will not be stopped by mere water nor foul beast from the task that has been assigned to me." Done speaking, he continues to watch the figures with the same impassive look his shipmates have gotten accustomed to while he waits for a response.


----------



## HolyMan (Oct 22, 2012)

Laying a healing hand on the undine, Sandara answers his delirious mumblings. "The salt isn't ready to take you yet. When your time comes I'm sure it will be when wind and wave are crashing high."

OOC: casting cure light wounds... Tara, and Kalir to finish the round.


----------



## ghostcat (Oct 23, 2012)

Having managed to get Lightening free from the crab, Kalir goes back to loading his crossbow. Once his crossbow is loaded,he waits until he has a clear shot.

[sblock=OOC]I don't want to fire into combat[/sblock]


----------



## sunshadow21 (Oct 24, 2012)

As the image fades away, and his senses return to the immediate scene, Lightning looks around, "That was interesting. How is the disposal of the creatures coming along?"


----------



## Shayuri (Oct 24, 2012)

HolyMan said:


> [/COLOR]
> OOC: Tara, and Kalir to finish the round.




(OOC - So can I use my previous rolls to attack, or do I need to reroll? Is another swim check required?)


----------



## HolyMan (Oct 26, 2012)

OOC: Do to poor map of this battle and you not knowing Tara couldn't reach combatI'll let you keep your rolls so 5 dmg to the creature.

The creature gos into a frenzy of attacks as it seems to dislike the fact it is outnumbered. One of it's wild claws clips Kolto with a barbed end.

[sblock=Combat]
*Round 4:*
monsterB depth 15' AC 14 HP 13/13 attack, hit dmg=4
Kolto -depth 10' HB 13/20  HP:08/09 (saved vs poison already); attack miss
Sandara depth 5' HB 18/20 - grab Lightning, swim
Lightning depth 5' HB 18/24 poisoned STR dmg1 HP -1/09 stabilized
Tara depth 5' HB 23/24 move, attack hit(dmg=5)
Nightstorm depth 15' HB21/24 poisoned STR dmg2 HP - 06/10; attack miiss
Kalir depth 0' HB24/24 reloads  [/sblock]

[sblock=Combat]
*Round 5:*
monsterB depth 15' AC 14 HP 08/13 attack Kolto hit (dmg=1)
Kolto -depth 10' HB 11/20  HP:07/09 (saved vs poison already)
Sandara depth 0' HB 20/20 - casts cure light wounds
Lightning depth 0' HB 24/24 poisoned STR dmg1 HP 05/09 
Tara depth 10' HB 21/24
Nightstorm depth 15' HB19/24 poisoned STR dmg2 HP - 06/10
Kalir depth 0' HB24/24[/sblock]

OOC: Everyone is up Round 5. In melee right now are Nightstorm, Tara, and Kolto


----------



## Kaodi (Oct 26, 2012)

Nightstorm once again tries to drive the point of his sword in between the chitinous plates of the reefclaw, but he flounders in the water and it prevents him from driving the tip home.


----------



## sunshadow21 (Oct 26, 2012)

Lightning swims down to the fray below, stopping by Nightstorm, and laying a hand on the struggling swimmer. "Perhaps this might help," as an aura of energy spreads from his hand through the human ninja, giving the man a slight boost of inspiration.

ooc: Casting Guidance on Nightstorm with the ring of allies between him and the creature.


----------



## ghostcat (Oct 27, 2012)

Kalir paces up and down the reef looking for a shot at the crab. However, his companions have got it surrounded and he can't get his shot off without risking hitting one of the good guys.

[sblock=Action]Attempt to fire crossbow without firing into melee.[/sblock]


----------



## Maidhc O Casain (Oct 29, 2012)

Kolto continues to maneuver gracefully in the salty water, looking for a good opening. This time, he manages to drive home a solid blow.

[sblock=Actions]
Standard: Cestus (1d20+3=20) for Damage (1d4+3=7).[/sblock]
_______________






[sblock=Stat Block]
KOLTO TENGERE	CR 1/2
Male Tiefling Magus (Bladebound, Kensai) 1
NN Medium Outsider (Native)
*Init *+2; *Senses *Darkvision; Perception +0
--------------------
*DEFENSE*
--------------------
*AC *12, touch 12, flat-footed 10. . (+2 Dex)
*hp *9 (1d8)
*Fort *+2, *Ref *+2, *Will *+2
*Defensive Abilities *Canny Defense +1; *Resist *cold 5, electricity 5, fire 5
--------------------
*OFFENSE*
--------------------
*Spd *30 ft.
*Melee *Cestus +2 (1d4+2/19-20/x2) and
. . Unarmed Strike +2 (1d3+2/20/x2)
*Magus (Bladebound, Kensai) Spells Known *(CL 1, 2 melee touch, 2 ranged touch):
1 (2/day) _Shield (DC 16), Feather Fall (DC 16)_
0 (at will) _Acid Splash, Ray of Frost_
--------------------
*STATISTICS*
--------------------
*Str *14, * Dex *15, * Con *10, * Int *20, * Wis *10, * Cha *10
*Base Atk *+0; *CMB *+2; *CMD *14
*Feats *Fiendish Heritage, Weapon Focus: Falcata
*Traits *Abendego Spellpiercer (Sodden Lands), Ancient Explorer: Knowledge (Local)
*Skills *Bluff +2, Climb +6, Knowledge (Arcana) +9, Knowledge (Local) +10, Knowledge (Planes) +9, Profession (Sailor) +4, Spellcraft +9, Stealth +4, Swim +6
*Languages *Abyssal, Common, Draconic, Dwarven, Elven, Gnome, Infernal, Polyglot
*SQ *Arcane Pool (+1) (6/day) (Su), Chosen Weapon: Falcata, Spell Combat (Ex)
*Combat Gear *Cestus; *Other Gear *Travelling Spellbook (blank)
--------------------
*SPECIAL ABILITIES*
--------------------
*Abendego Spellpiercer (Sodden Lands)* +2 to Concentration checks
*Arcane Pool (+1) (6/day) (Su)* Infuse own power into a held weapon, granting enhancement bonus or selected item powers.
*Canny Defense +1 (Ex)* +INT bonus to AC (max Duelist level).
*Chosen Weapon: Falcata* Kensai abilities only function when wielding a weapon of this type.
*Damage Resistance, Cold (5)* You have the specified Damage Resistance against Cold attacks.
*Damage Resistance, Electricity (5)* You have the specified Damage Resistance against Electricity attacks.
*Damage Resistance, Fire (5)* You have the specified Damage Resistance against Fire attacks.
*Darkvision (60 feet)* You can see in the dark (black and white vision only).
*Fiendish Heritage* You possess a strong tie to your fiendish ancestors, granting you favorable abilities.

Prerequisite: Tiefling, must be taken at 1st level.

Benefit: Your fiendish bloodline proves particularly strong, being tied to a specific race 
*Spell Combat (Ex)* Use a weapon with one hand at -2 and cast a spell with the other.

Hero Lab® and the Hero Lab logo are Registered Trademarks of LWD Technology, Inc. Free download at Lone Wolf Development
Pathfinder® and associated marks and logos are trademarks of Paizo Publishing, LLC®, and are used under license.[/sblock]


----------



## Shayuri (Oct 30, 2012)

Water churns and froths around Tara's hands as she grits her teeth and maintains the strange, unsettling power that she has in them. She pauses for a moment, waiting for an opening, then darts forward...reaching out to slap her palm against cold scaly skin!

(Dehydrating touch thingus again!)


----------



## HolyMan (Oct 31, 2012)

Combat Over - and everyone's alive. 

Kolto finds a soft spot as Tara moves in with her lethal touch. But the death of the creature isn't the end of it's body spasms before falling still and starting to float to the ocean's surface. As it thrashes about, one of it's barbs from a claw buries itself deep into the leg of Nightstorm.(HP:02/10)

OOC: Rolling what I forgot with the first creature.

As the group gathers in the knee deep water once more Sandara looks over at the two floating bodies. "You know Mr. Plugg said the captain wanted something other than chicken and fish to eat. What do you think?"


----------



## Kaodi (Oct 31, 2012)

Nightstorm swims back to the shallowest part of the reef so that he can get a good look at the damage. "Close enough," he says through gritted teeth as he tries to extricate the barb from his leg.

"Whatever we are doing, we better do it quick. I do not fancy just waiting around and bleeding all over. That is just an invitation to any passing shark," says the ninja. "But seeing as we have dealt with these two creatures, maybe our sea-blessed friend Lightning here can drag Kalir along and they can take a quick look inside that ship. I cannot imagine those things would have permitted anything else to live amongst them."


----------



## sunshadow21 (Oct 31, 2012)

"I think seeing their faces when they ask what we brought them would be priceless. I can provide myself and one other person with a very short bubble of air to explore the ship, but it'll only last a minute, so I would suggest someone strong who can carry a fair bit."


----------



## Kaodi (Oct 31, 2012)

"Kolto is probably your best bet then," says Nightstorm, gesturing towards the red sorcerer. "I was thinking of volunteering for the trip myself before we were attacked, but that beast got me pretty good. And I think they had some sort of poison too, because I am not feeling my best."


----------



## ghostcat (Oct 31, 2012)

"That's just what I was thinking Sandara. Although we probably should take some regular lobsters as well.

I would love to go with Lightning to explore the wreak but I am not a strong swimmer and I would only slow him down. So I'll go back to gathering lobsters while the other two explore." says Kalir


----------



## Maidhc O Casain (Oct 31, 2012)

Kolto grins, exposing just enough fang to be a little disturbing. The black markings on his skin writhe as he replies. "I'll gladly poke around the wreck with you, Lightning. And I'm thinking that these two offerings for the Captain's Table will set poor Mr. Plugg back on his heels a bit."
_______________





[sblock=Stat Block]
KOLTO TENGERE	CR 1/2
Male Tiefling Magus (Bladebound, Kensai) 1
NN Medium Outsider (Native)
*Init *+2; *Senses *Darkvision; Perception +0
--------------------
*DEFENSE*
--------------------
*AC *12, touch 12, flat-footed 10. . (+2 Dex)
*hp *9 (1d8)
*Fort *+2, *Ref *+2, *Will *+2
*Defensive Abilities *Canny Defense +1; *Resist *cold 5, electricity 5, fire 5
--------------------
*OFFENSE*
--------------------
*Spd *30 ft.
*Melee *Cestus +2 (1d4+2/19-20/x2) and
. . Unarmed Strike +2 (1d3+2/20/x2)
*Magus (Bladebound, Kensai) Spells Known *(CL 1, 2 melee touch, 2 ranged touch):
1 (2/day) _Shield (DC 16), Feather Fall (DC 16)_
0 (at will) _Acid Splash, Ray of Frost_
--------------------
*STATISTICS*
--------------------
*Str *14, * Dex *15, * Con *10, * Int *20, * Wis *10, * Cha *10
*Base Atk *+0; *CMB *+2; *CMD *14
*Feats *Fiendish Heritage, Weapon Focus: Falcata
*Traits *Abendego Spellpiercer (Sodden Lands), Ancient Explorer: Knowledge (Local)
*Skills *Bluff +2, Climb +6, Knowledge (Arcana) +9, Knowledge (Local) +10, Knowledge (Planes) +9, Profession (Sailor) +4, Spellcraft +9, Stealth +4, Swim +6
*Languages *Abyssal, Common, Draconic, Dwarven, Elven, Gnome, Infernal, Polyglot
*SQ *Arcane Pool (+1) (6/day) (Su), Chosen Weapon: Falcata, Spell Combat (Ex)
*Combat Gear *Cestus; *Other Gear *Travelling Spellbook (blank)
--------------------
*SPECIAL ABILITIES*
--------------------
*Abendego Spellpiercer (Sodden Lands)* +2 to Concentration checks
*Arcane Pool (+1) (6/day) (Su)* Infuse own power into a held weapon, granting enhancement bonus or selected item powers.
*Canny Defense +1 (Ex)* +INT bonus to AC (max Duelist level).
*Chosen Weapon: Falcata* Kensai abilities only function when wielding a weapon of this type.
*Damage Resistance, Cold (5)* You have the specified Damage Resistance against Cold attacks.
*Damage Resistance, Electricity (5)* You have the specified Damage Resistance against Electricity attacks.
*Damage Resistance, Fire (5)* You have the specified Damage Resistance against Fire attacks.
*Darkvision (60 feet)* You can see in the dark (black and white vision only).
*Fiendish Heritage* You possess a strong tie to your fiendish ancestors, granting you favorable abilities.

Prerequisite: Tiefling, must be taken at 1st level.

Benefit: Your fiendish bloodline proves particularly strong, being tied to a specific race 
*Spell Combat (Ex)* Use a weapon with one hand at -2 and cast a spell with the other.

Hero Lab® and the Hero Lab logo are Registered Trademarks of LWD Technology, Inc. Free download at Lone Wolf Development
Pathfinder® and associated marks and logos are trademarks of Paizo Publishing, LLC®, and are used under license.[/sblock]


----------



## Shayuri (Oct 31, 2012)

"We may wind up having to eat them too though," points out Tara with a wrinkled nose at the thought.

"I don't think I'll be much help directly with the ship...but I could call something to help. They just...don't last long." 

She gives an embarrassed smile and shrug.


----------



## HolyMan (Nov 1, 2012)

"Well if were going diving for treasure than we will need something to take it and these things back to the Wormwood quickly." Sandara says with a thinking look on here face.

She scans the water a moment and then says "Wait here." before diving back into the water and swimming out in the direction of the sunken ship.​
Near the area she treads water a moment and dicks under to get a look around. She swims off to the east a bit than doofs off her hat. She throws it about six feet away from her and shouts something hard to understand.

In moments the hat starts to grow and shimmer. The sounds of wood being hammered and of ropes creaking fills the air as the hat disappears and in it's place is a twenty foot long cog with a single sail and a couple oars.

Sandara climbs up on board and then yells to the group on the reef. "All aboard mates! We got treasure to find!"


----------



## Kaodi (Nov 1, 2012)

Nightstorm is, needless to say, impressed. Whether Sandara's hat is enchanted, or she used her own magic to conjure the cog, it is a useful trick. The ninja tarries only a moment before he swims out to the boat and drags himself in. 

"How long will this magic last last?" he asks as he retrieves a length of rope from his pack. Tying one end to the mast he throws the rest of it back towards where the creatures bodies are floating. "Tie 'em together with that, and we'll drag 'em in," he says, raising his voice.


----------



## sunshadow21 (Nov 1, 2012)

Lightning is suitably impressed as he nods to Kolto, casts air bubble and guidance on both himself and the Redman, and dives down to the sunken ship.


----------



## Maidhc O Casain (Nov 2, 2012)

"Well, however long it lasts, let's not waste it." He dives down with Lightning.
_______________





[sblock=Stat Block]
KOLTO TENGERE	CR 1/2
Male Tiefling Magus (Bladebound, Kensai) 1
NN Medium Outsider (Native)
*Init *+2; *Senses *Darkvision; Perception +0
--------------------
*DEFENSE*
--------------------
*AC *12, touch 12, flat-footed 10. . (+2 Dex)
*hp *9 (1d8)
*Fort *+2, *Ref *+2, *Will *+2
*Defensive Abilities *Canny Defense +1; *Resist *cold 5, electricity 5, fire 5
--------------------
*OFFENSE*
--------------------
*Spd *30 ft.
*Melee *Cestus +2 (1d4+2/19-20/x2) and
. . Unarmed Strike +2 (1d3+2/20/x2)
*Magus (Bladebound, Kensai) Spells Known *(CL 1, 2 melee touch, 2 ranged touch):
1 (2/day) _Shield (DC 16), Feather Fall (DC 16)_
0 (at will) _Acid Splash, Ray of Frost_
--------------------
*STATISTICS*
--------------------
*Str *14, * Dex *15, * Con *10, * Int *20, * Wis *10, * Cha *10
*Base Atk *+0; *CMB *+2; *CMD *14
*Feats *Fiendish Heritage, Weapon Focus: Falcata
*Traits *Abendego Spellpiercer (Sodden Lands), Ancient Explorer: Knowledge (Local)
*Skills *Bluff +2, Climb +6, Knowledge (Arcana) +9, Knowledge (Local) +10, Knowledge (Planes) +9, Profession (Sailor) +4, Spellcraft +9, Stealth +4, Swim +6
*Languages *Abyssal, Common, Draconic, Dwarven, Elven, Gnome, Infernal, Polyglot
*SQ *Arcane Pool (+1) (6/day) (Su), Chosen Weapon: Falcata, Spell Combat (Ex)
*Combat Gear *Cestus; *Other Gear *Travelling Spellbook (blank)
--------------------
*SPECIAL ABILITIES*
--------------------
*Abendego Spellpiercer (Sodden Lands)* +2 to Concentration checks
*Arcane Pool (+1) (6/day) (Su)* Infuse own power into a held weapon, granting enhancement bonus or selected item powers.
*Canny Defense +1 (Ex)* +INT bonus to AC (max Duelist level).
*Chosen Weapon: Falcata* Kensai abilities only function when wielding a weapon of this type.
*Damage Resistance, Cold (5)* You have the specified Damage Resistance against Cold attacks.
*Damage Resistance, Electricity (5)* You have the specified Damage Resistance against Electricity attacks.
*Damage Resistance, Fire (5)* You have the specified Damage Resistance against Fire attacks.
*Darkvision (60 feet)* You can see in the dark (black and white vision only).
*Fiendish Heritage* You possess a strong tie to your fiendish ancestors, granting you favorable abilities.

Prerequisite: Tiefling, must be taken at 1st level.

Benefit: Your fiendish bloodline proves particularly strong, being tied to a specific race 
*Spell Combat (Ex)* Use a weapon with one hand at -2 and cast a spell with the other.

Hero Lab® and the Hero Lab logo are Registered Trademarks of LWD Technology, Inc. Free download at Lone Wolf Development
Pathfinder® and associated marks and logos are trademarks of Paizo Publishing, LLC®, and are used under license.[/sblock]


----------



## ghostcat (Nov 2, 2012)

"Blooming heck" says Kalir in a tone that indicates that he is impressed. "We still need some crabs though. Or do you think that we have enough with the big ones?"


----------



## Shayuri (Nov 2, 2012)

Tara stares, trying very hard not to look awed with indifferent success. That was real magic! Not just a debilitating touch, or calling things that only stuck around a few seconds.

"I, uh...the rest of us can get more while they're in the wreck," she suggests.


----------



## HolyMan (Nov 6, 2012)

"The ship will last long enough to get us back to the Wormwood. Gather those crabs we already have and those two large critters and when Lightning and Kolto return we'll set off." Sandara says as she works on the single sail.

__________________________

The ship is deserted and looks to have been sunk long ago. It's depth makes it impossible for Kolto to reach the bilge area and explore for long, but Lightning the faster swimmer, darts around till he spots what everyone had hoped for.

__________________________

The sun is an hour or so away from setting when the group of crabbers set out for the Wormwood. They have gotten they're pots of crabs and in addition a chest full of gold and gems sits at the center of the small ship. As the wind blows and the salt spray rises from the bow the group is all smiles as they sail back with their bounty.


----------



## Kaodi (Nov 6, 2012)

"I think I could almost be forgiven for thinking that fortune is beginning to favour us," says Nightstorm as they approach the ship. The ninja just hopes it holds.


----------



## sunshadow21 (Nov 6, 2012)

"We should wait to see what reception we get before we go that far," Lightning points out quietly.


----------



## Shayuri (Nov 6, 2012)

"Are we just going to hand this over?" Tara asks, though she's aware it's rhetorical. "After the way they've treated us? We could practically buy our own ship with this."


----------



## Kaodi (Nov 6, 2012)

Nightstorm raises an eyebrow. "How do you propose we get it onto the ship without anyone noticing?" he asks, half hoping the sorceress actually has an answer.


----------



## HolyMan (Nov 8, 2012)

"Maybe we should share it," Sandara says from the wheel. Noticing the looks hurriedly adds. "If we don't were shore to be robbed the first chance those scallywags get. We have the captain store it till we hit port and say will give out a quarter for the crew to divide amongst themselves. Those that would rob us still might try but we would have all the others to help with watching out for our mutual benefit."

She turns the ship to run parallel with the Wormwood. "We need to decide something quick."


----------



## sunshadow21 (Nov 8, 2012)

"I'm a bit new to the pirating scene, but is my understanding that typically that is how treasure is handled. The captain will find a way to get himself dead soon enough, I am sure, and until then, the treasure is best stored safely away. We could, and probably should, each take a small share, some coin, and perhaps a gem or two, and even useful small items, and hold on to it ourselves, but the bulk of it would be too much for us to hold onto until we can secure control of the ship."

[sblock=ooc]Roughly how much did we recover? I don't think we need a precise detailed accounting yet, but a rough idea would be helpful.[/sblock]​


----------



## Kaodi (Nov 8, 2012)

"I am rather inclined to think that is the dear Captain who would most likely rob us of our find," says Nightstorm, "But if we attempt to hide it and our found out, that may incur the ire of all our fellow crewmen, and we could probably do without that..." The ninja pauses to look at the chest. "Let us go along with Sandara's suggestion, and try not to get too greedy just yet. I hope we do not lose out, but right now it is more important we live long enough to enjoy the spoils."


----------



## ghostcat (Nov 8, 2012)

"I'm included to go with Sandra's scheme as well. But as for taking our share now, Don't you think that the b'rds won't search us! A trick that some of the, shall we say, more colourful characters that I used to know was to swallow their loot ah valuables and ah, retrieve it later. Well its worth a try anyway."

Kalir starts looking through the chest for a couple of high value gems of a suitable size and shape.









*OOC:*


I only hope that HM does NOT make us role play the recovery.


----------



## sunshadow21 (Nov 8, 2012)

"Surely they would not object to a few coin and such so that we can more properly join in the evening festivities and to properly acquire things from the quartermaster; I know for one that I had little enough to spare when they decided to play their little stunt. If they are so inclined as to not allow us that much, than we need to hasten the end of this ridiculous leadership."


----------



## Shayuri (Nov 8, 2012)

Tara listens to the suggestions and frowns...then looks at the chest.

"You know, if we're going to share this, we need to make the most of it. Lets make it work for us. We can open this chest right there on the deck and show the crew what we've brought. Then the captain can't be too stingy...and if he is, well that will only make him look bad."

She nods at Sandara. "Your idea is best. But lets not just hand over a closed chest. Let the crew see it, and know who brought it. Lets get our money's worth."


----------



## ghostcat (Nov 9, 2012)

Kalir looks disappointed that noone wants to adopt is idea and reluctantly says "OK. we'll do it your way."









*OOC:*


Changed speech colour to Light Green to save confusion


----------



## Maidhc O Casain (Nov 9, 2012)

Kolto listens to the others as they discuss the best way to dispense with their haul, nodding especially as Nightstorm makes his comment about removing the current leadership of the Wormwood.

"I, also, believe that the Captain and his cronies will do what they can to make sure we don't profit from this. I'm not sure exactly what it is that they have against us, considering they're the ones that brought us aboard in the first place, but I'm just about tired of it and agree that he should be removed.

"But we've got to be smart about it. For now, Tara's got the right of it. Haul the chest - and our feast - aboard and throw it open for all to see."
_______________






[sblock=Stat Block]
KOLTO TENGERE	CR 1/2
Male Tiefling Magus (Bladebound, Kensai) 1
NN Medium Outsider (Native)
*Init *+2; *Senses *Darkvision; Perception +0
--------------------
*DEFENSE*
--------------------
*AC *12, touch 12, flat-footed 10. . (+2 Dex)
*hp *9 (1d8)
*Fort *+2, *Ref *+2, *Will *+2
*Defensive Abilities *Canny Defense +1; *Resist *cold 5, electricity 5, fire 5
--------------------
*OFFENSE*
--------------------
*Spd *30 ft.
*Melee *Cestus +2 (1d4+2/19-20/x2) and
. . Unarmed Strike +2 (1d3+2/20/x2)
*Magus (Bladebound, Kensai) Spells Known *(CL 1, 2 melee touch, 2 ranged touch):
1 (2/day) _Shield (DC 16), Feather Fall (DC 16)_
0 (at will) _Acid Splash, Ray of Frost_
--------------------
*STATISTICS*
--------------------
*Str *14, * Dex *15, * Con *10, * Int *20, * Wis *10, * Cha *10
*Base Atk *+0; *CMB *+2; *CMD *14
*Feats *Fiendish Heritage, Weapon Focus: Falcata
*Traits *Abendego Spellpiercer (Sodden Lands), Ancient Explorer: Knowledge (Local)
*Skills *Bluff +2, Climb +6, Knowledge (Arcana) +9, Knowledge (Local) +10, Knowledge (Planes) +9, Profession (Sailor) +4, Spellcraft +9, Stealth +4, Swim +6
*Languages *Abyssal, Common, Draconic, Dwarven, Elven, Gnome, Infernal, Polyglot
*SQ *Arcane Pool (+1) (6/day) (Su), Chosen Weapon: Falcata, Spell Combat (Ex)
*Combat Gear *Cestus; *Other Gear *Travelling Spellbook (blank)
--------------------
*SPECIAL ABILITIES*
--------------------
*Abendego Spellpiercer (Sodden Lands)* +2 to Concentration checks
*Arcane Pool (+1) (6/day) (Su)* Infuse own power into a held weapon, granting enhancement bonus or selected item powers.
*Canny Defense +1 (Ex)* +INT bonus to AC (max Duelist level).
*Chosen Weapon: Falcata* Kensai abilities only function when wielding a weapon of this type.
*Damage Resistance, Cold (5)* You have the specified Damage Resistance against Cold attacks.
*Damage Resistance, Electricity (5)* You have the specified Damage Resistance against Electricity attacks.
*Damage Resistance, Fire (5)* You have the specified Damage Resistance against Fire attacks.
*Darkvision (60 feet)* You can see in the dark (black and white vision only).
*Fiendish Heritage* You possess a strong tie to your fiendish ancestors, granting you favorable abilities.

Prerequisite: Tiefling, must be taken at 1st level.

Benefit: Your fiendish bloodline proves particularly strong, being tied to a specific race 
*Spell Combat (Ex)* Use a weapon with one hand at -2 and cast a spell with the other.

Hero Lab® and the Hero Lab logo are Registered Trademarks of LWD Technology, Inc. Free download at Lone Wolf Development
Pathfinder® and associated marks and logos are trademarks of Paizo Publishing, LLC®, and are used under license.[/sblock]


----------



## Shayuri (Nov 9, 2012)

Tara gives Kalir a surprised look. "You were serious? About eating gold and gems and then..."

She actually giggles, though hastily suppresses it. "Sorry. I thought you were joking. I'm not doing that."


----------



## sunshadow21 (Nov 9, 2012)

"I suspect it has less to do with making sure we lose, and more making sure they win. Aside from the one fool, I haven't seen anyone go out of their way to make life miserable for anyone else; it just happens that way."


----------



## ghostcat (Nov 10, 2012)

"Deadly serious, you just have to be careful about the size and shape. Still you won't have to do it as we have decided not to do things that way." Kalir replies to Tara.

"Pity, I have always wanted to try it." Kalir says to no one in particular.

Getting serious, Kalir says to Kolto "I agree the present command needs to be replaced. But we need to bide our time, they will slip up eventually. Meanwhile we need to befriend as meny of the crew as possible. Don't bother with the officers, they stick together."


----------



## HolyMan (Nov 12, 2012)

[sblock=OOC]Love the RP gang - thanks. Going to post reaching the ship and getting settled in MON night. Till then why not have everyone take 250gp in gems and coins from the chest.

Contents of the chest unknown at the moment but when all said and done will probably be around 800-900gp each to help with everyone's WBL.

*NOTE:* Going to try and push ahead the next couple in game days as you all are ahead on gaining friends and making enemies. And we have been playing about 6 months so I think well earned lvl ups are soon in order.
[/sblock]


----------



## HolyMan (Nov 14, 2012)

Of course the whole boat comes to the rails as the litle cog comes up near the Wormwood. 

"Hail! Permission to come aboard!" Sandara yells up at the larger ship.

"Oh it's all of you?!" Mr. Plugg says slightly shocked. "Where did you get that boat? What did you..."

"Enough Mr. Plugg!" The captain yells as he comes to the rail. "You'll get your answers in private! Come aboard then and be quick!"

It takes a few minutes to get everyone, the crabs, and the treasure chest up on deck. Once everyone has climbed up the rope ladder, Sandara comes up last. She lays a hand on the magical ship and speaks the command word turning it back into her tri-corner hat.

Scooping it up quickly out of the water she pours out the sea water from it and plops it back on her head.
____________________________________________

Everyone is ushered into the captains cabin and the chest is set in the center of the the group (the crabs taken down to Fishguts). 

Standing behind a table the captain looks over the group. Mr. Plugg stands to his right and Peppery Longfarthing to his left.

"Well someone want to tell me what in the Hells happened?" the captain barks crossing his large arms.


----------



## Kaodi (Nov 14, 2012)

Nightstorm stands still and stays quiet. Best to let one of the others with a smoother tongue explain to the captain, and possibly to take the brunt of the heat if he is angered.


----------



## Shayuri (Nov 14, 2012)

Tara steps forward. 

"First, you have crabs," she replies, indicating the pots with a wave of her hand. "There were some big...lobster-looking things that attacked us too, and you'll find them in there too. We figured they looked enough like shellfish we could try cooking them up."

She drums her fingers on the chest's lid as well, "There was a shipwreck too. We weren't really _equipped_ for diving, but we managed to check it out and found it had a little cargo worth taking."


----------



## sunshadow21 (Nov 14, 2012)

"Indeed, the sea has been kind to us this day. It's bounty is sufficient for all on board to partake. Let us show all these good folk the full bounty that Besmara has given us this day."


----------



## HolyMan (Nov 20, 2012)

The captain looks over the group for a moment, giving the quieter ones a cold stare. Clearing his throat he turns back to Lightning.

"It is wise to say that this should be divided amonst the whole crew," he says pointing at the sea chest. "They would grumble about not being selected and thus not getting a chance at such spoils, if you were to keep it alone."

Longfarthing whispers in his ear but waves her off. "If we do that then we will make these cretins a bunch of moaning fishwives. Best to give everyone a take."

"Including the Wormwood," he says turning back to the group. "A third for the ship, a third for the crew, and a third to the treasure hunters."

"You would give them that mu...?" Mr. Plugg starts to say.

"Quiet Plugg. You were the one come saying this group is troublemakers. But I think your just jealous at the luck they have."

"Your dismissed," the captain says to the group. "Your split will be given to you after the counting is done."


----------



## ghostcat (Nov 21, 2012)

Deciding that war has been declared Kalir gives Plugg a dirty look before giving the captain a smile. He says "Thank you captain", turns and departs. As he leaves he tries to determine if the captain's behaviour was genuine or a bluff.


----------



## Maidhc O Casain (Nov 21, 2012)

Kolto watches the proceedings with some misgiving.

_I wonder what the captain's up to? Is the tide really turning, and he's throwing some support behind us, or is this a ploy?

So they're going to count the haul in private, and give us a third of the number they come up with . . . we'll not be seeing even a tenth of what's in that chest, I'm thinking._
_______________






[sblock=Stat Block]
KOLTO TENGERE	CR 1/2
Male Tiefling Magus (Bladebound, Kensai) 1
NN Medium Outsider (Native)
*Init *+2; *Senses *Darkvision; Perception +0
--------------------
*DEFENSE*
--------------------
*AC *12, touch 12, flat-footed 10. . (+2 Dex)
*hp *9 (1d8)
*Fort *+2, *Ref *+2, *Will *+2
*Defensive Abilities *Canny Defense +1; *Resist *cold 5, electricity 5, fire 5
--------------------
*OFFENSE*
--------------------
*Spd *30 ft.
*Melee *Cestus +2 (1d4+2/19-20/x2) and
. . Unarmed Strike +2 (1d3+2/20/x2)
*Magus (Bladebound, Kensai) Spells Known *(CL 1, 2 melee touch, 2 ranged touch):
1 (2/day) _Shield (DC 16), Feather Fall (DC 16)_
0 (at will) _Acid Splash, Ray of Frost_
--------------------
*STATISTICS*
--------------------
*Str *14, * Dex *15, * Con *10, * Int *20, * Wis *10, * Cha *10
*Base Atk *+0; *CMB *+2; *CMD *14
*Feats *Fiendish Heritage, Weapon Focus: Falcata
*Traits *Abendego Spellpiercer (Sodden Lands), Ancient Explorer: Knowledge (Local)
*Skills *Bluff +2, Climb +6, Knowledge (Arcana) +9, Knowledge (Local) +10, Knowledge (Planes) +9, Profession (Sailor) +4, Spellcraft +9, Stealth +4, Swim +6
*Languages *Abyssal, Common, Draconic, Dwarven, Elven, Gnome, Infernal, Polyglot
*SQ *Arcane Pool (+1) (6/day) (Su), Chosen Weapon: Falcata, Spell Combat (Ex)
*Combat Gear *Cestus; *Other Gear *Travelling Spellbook (blank)
--------------------
*SPECIAL ABILITIES*
--------------------
*Abendego Spellpiercer (Sodden Lands)* +2 to Concentration checks
*Arcane Pool (+1) (6/day) (Su)* Infuse own power into a held weapon, granting enhancement bonus or selected item powers.
*Canny Defense +1 (Ex)* +INT bonus to AC (max Duelist level).
*Chosen Weapon: Falcata* Kensai abilities only function when wielding a weapon of this type.
*Damage Resistance, Cold (5)* You have the specified Damage Resistance against Cold attacks.
*Damage Resistance, Electricity (5)* You have the specified Damage Resistance against Electricity attacks.
*Damage Resistance, Fire (5)* You have the specified Damage Resistance against Fire attacks.
*Darkvision (60 feet)* You can see in the dark (black and white vision only).
*Fiendish Heritage* You possess a strong tie to your fiendish ancestors, granting you favorable abilities.

Prerequisite: Tiefling, must be taken at 1st level.

Benefit: Your fiendish bloodline proves particularly strong, being tied to a specific race 
*Spell Combat (Ex)* Use a weapon with one hand at -2 and cast a spell with the other.

Hero Lab® and the Hero Lab logo are Registered Trademarks of LWD Technology, Inc. Free download at Lone Wolf Development
Pathfinder® and associated marks and logos are trademarks of Paizo Publishing, LLC®, and are used under license.[/sblock]


----------



## Kaodi (Nov 21, 2012)

Nightstorm leaves the captain's quarters without comment. Still feeling woozy from the fight with the reefclaws, he decides the best thing to do might be to go get some rest.


----------



## HolyMan (Nov 27, 2012)

That night after dinner with the smell of crabs still in the air Captain Barnabas makes an announcement. He calls all the crab hunters to gather behind him as he addresses the rest of the crew. His speech is short and to the point about how a lucky few seizing the imitative have provided for all those aboard. 

"... and not only by bring  us a grand feast of shellfish, but also in booty found lying in wait below the waves. Each sailor here gets a share as we are one crew and profit always should fill are pockets as well as are bellies."

The rest of his speech is drowned out by the cheers of most of the crew. Mr. Plugg and a few men with him only fold their arms and stare at the group of what he calls "upstarts". 

The chest is pulled out and everyman is given is share straight from the full box. When it is the groups turn their larger shares are already inside small heavy sacks. 

After the grog is passed around and the celebrating starts in earnest everyone finds time to count out their cut. Inside the sacks each of you find coins and gems as well as a potion vial. Marked on each vial in black ink is the word "cure".

OOC: Please see OOC for treasure and shopping.


----------



## Kaodi (Nov 28, 2012)

After he has received his share of the treasure, Nightstorm heads down to the sleeping quarters to turn in for the night. Weighed down by the the haul of treasure, he decides he is going to have to stow his crowbar, rope and grappling hook in his chest so that he is not overly burdened. An unfortunate but necessary sacrifice, as the ninja does not trust his fellow sailors enough to leave his treasure off his person at any time. Climbing into his cot, the ninja holds onto his pack and gear and tries to go to sleep. He hopes that when morning comes around one of the healers can do something about his wounds.


----------



## HolyMan (Dec 10, 2012)

Days pass aboard the Wormwood without much excitement, for the new heroes of the crew. It only took a few days for most of the other crew memebers to gamble or spend away their gold and it ended up back into the captain's coffers almost as if planned. But they didn't seem to mind as the work and daily activities on the ship became so routine that one day slipped into the next.

Mr. Plugg and his cronies lay low for a few days and cause no trouble. But the glances at the "heroes" tell they are plotting something.

It is the twentieth day since you awoke aboard the Wormwood and it starts just like any other. But around noon to little words turn a normal day into a frenzy of activity.

"Ship Ahoy!"

OOC: Need lvl ups and shopping done in OOC before we do a little ship to ship.


----------



## Kaodi (Dec 10, 2012)

With time the ninja has healed from the wounds that he suffered in the battle with the reefclaws, and strength has returned to his limbs as well. He has been ever protective of the treasure he won, not finding much in the ship's store on which to spend it. Neither has he had the chance to yet challenge the Tian woman to a duel, and he is beginning to wonder if he ever will as she seems to have become more distant with each passing day.

Nighstorm is hard at work on the ship's deck when he hears the call from the crows' nest. He rushes to the rail to catch sight of what ship is bearing down on them. _Finally a real fight!_ After the moment of excitement passes, the young ninja regains his composure. 

This is what he was here on the high seas for. And even if it is to be straight ship to ship combat or a boarding action, he must be mentally prepared for battle. So he steps away from the rail for a moment, closes his eyes and begins to focus. As he does, he can faintly feel his _ki_ as it flows through his body. While recovering he had gained control over this energy, just as his master had taught and prepared him to. Once Nightstorm has centred himself, he opens his eyes and proceeds to his battle station.


----------



## Maidhc O Casain (Dec 10, 2012)

Kolto settles into the ship's routine, working with a will and watching the others give their booty back to the captain. Never having been one to covet _things_, the Magus spends his spare time working out new patterns for his bladework and practicing his forms. Otherwise, he watches and waits.
_______________





[sblock=Stat Block]
*Kolto Tengere*
Male Tiefling Magus (Bladebound, Kensai) 2
N Medium Outsider (native)
*Init *+2; *Senses *Darkvision; Perception +0
--------------------
*Defense*
--------------------
*AC *14, touch 14, flat-footed 10 (+4 Dex)
*hp *15 (2d8)
*Fort *+3, *Ref *+2, *Will *+3
*Defensive Abilities *canny defense +2; *Resist *cold 5, electricity 5, fire 5
--------------------
*Offense*
--------------------
*Speed *30 ft.
*Melee *Cestus +4 (1d4+3/19-20/x2) and
. . Dagger +3 (1d4+2/19-20/x2) and
. . Falcata +4 (1d8+2/19-20/x3)
*Ranged *Light crossbow +3 (1d8/19-20/x2)
*Special Attacks *spellstrike
*Magus (Bladebound, Kensai) Spells Prepared *(CL 2):
1 (3/day) _Shield, Color Spray (DC 16), Web Bolt (DC 16)_
0 (at will) _Disrupt Undead, Acid Splash, Ray of Frost_
--------------------
*Statistics*
--------------------
*Str *14, *Dex *15, *Con *10, *Int *20, *Wis *10, *Cha *10
*Base Atk *+1; *CMB *+3; *CMD *17
*Feats *Fiendish Heritage, Weapon Focus (Falcata)
*Traits *Abendego Spellpiercer (Sodden Lands), Ancient Explorer (Knowledge [local])
*Skills *Acrobatics +3, Bluff +2, Climb +6, Intimidate +4, Knowledge (arcana) +10, Knowledge (local) +11, Knowledge (planes) +10, Profession (sailor) +5, Spellcraft +10, Stealth +4, Swim +6, Use Magic Device +4
*Languages *Abyssal, Common, Draconic, Dwarven, Elven, Gnome, Infernal, Polyglot
*SQ *arcane pool (+1) (6/day), chosen weaponfalcata, spell combat
*Other Gear *Cestus, Crossbow bolts (20), Dagger (4), Falcata, Light crossbow, Adventurer's sash (empty), Backpack, masterwork (13 @ 22 lbs), Grappling hook, Hammock, Gozreh, Ink, black, Ink, black, Journal, Silk rope, Trail rations (10), Travelling spellbook, Waterproof bag (2 @ 1 lbs), Waterproof bag (2 @ 1 lbs), 1368 GP, 9 SP
--------------------
*Special Abilities*
--------------------
*Abendego Spellpiercer (Sodden Lands)* +2 to Concentration checks
*Arcane Pool (+1) (6/day) (Su)* Infuse own power into a held weapon, granting enhancement bonus or selected item powers.
*Canny Defense +2 (Ex)* +INT bonus to AC (max Kensai level).
*Chosen Weapon (Falcata)* Kensai abilities only function when wielding a weapon of this type.
*Damage Resistance, Cold (5)* You have the specified Damage Resistance against Cold attacks.
*Damage Resistance, Electricity (5)* You have the specified Damage Resistance against Electricity attacks.
*Damage Resistance, Fire (5)* You have the specified Damage Resistance against Fire attacks.
*Darkvision (60 feet)* You can see in the dark (black and white vision only).
*Fiendish Heritage* You possess a strong tie to your fiendish ancestors, granting you favorable abilities.

Prerequisite: Tiefling, must be taken at 1st level.

Benefit: Your fiendish bloodline proves particularly strong, being tied to a specific race 
*Spell Combat (Ex)* Use a weapon with one hand at -2 and cast a spell with the other.
*Spellstrike (Su)* Deliver touch spells as part of a melee attack.

Hero Lab® and the Hero Lab logo are Registered Trademarks of LWD Technology, Inc. Free download at http://www.wolflair.com
Pathfinder® and associated marks and logos are trademarks of Paizo Publishing, LLC®, and are used under license.[/sblock]


----------



## Shayuri (Dec 13, 2012)

Tara runs to the ship's railing and looks out to see if she can see it yet. She can't help feeling a rush of adrenalin...but there's a sour note of unease as well. Up until now, playing pirate was all a game of survival. Even the treasure found was pulled from a shipwreck. It wasn't stolen, it was salvaged.

Now they would be asked to attack innocent strangers, kill some of them, and steal their things. Could she do that?

Tara never pretended to be a saint, and there were definitely issues of consequences if she failed to do it, but she was no brigand either. Or she hadn't been.

But this had been the path she'd been pointed at all along wasn't it? Even if she hadn't been shanghied by this crew, she'd have joined another willingly. Hadn't that been the point? She wasn't going to find her father sitting around at home. So this moment had been coming all along. She'd take no joy in it, but it was what had to be done.

Another stab of unease made Tara spare a look back at Plugg and his cronies. Battles were chaotic. Anything could happen to anyone. A good time to try to sneak someone you don't like a blade. But that worked both ways now, didn't it?


----------



## sunshadow21 (Dec 16, 2012)

Lightning continued to quietly work in the background, observing what he could and having many conversations with Sandara about Besmara. When a ship was sighted, he was below deck. Grabbing his armor and weapons quickly, he headed up on deck, ready for the inevitable battle that was about to occur.


----------



## ghostcat (Dec 17, 2012)

Kalir continues his work on swabbing the decks. In his spear time he continues trying to befriend those crew members who are not part of Mr Plugg's faction. At the same time he covered his back and made sure that the members of the faction didn't catch him alone.

Swabbing is boring work and this left Kalir time to review the various things that he has learnt, this included his skills and spells. One day he had a revelation and managed to puzzle out how a couple more spells worked. However, despite racking his brains two addition spells was all he got.

When the ship ahoy sounded he ran down and get his shortbow and arrows before finding cover, bow and arrow in hand.


----------

